# Dodge County



## Ariel05

How is everything looking for everyone else. I went to the farm this pasted weekend and saw a lot of tracks. My foodplots need rain badly...


----------



## roscoe54

Saw alot of Deer on my ScoutGuard camera.Food plots look real bad.But i was able put most of my deck up going back August and try to finish it.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

I'm planning on going around the end of august to get the rest of my foodplots done, and have everything ready for september.


----------



## huntininmilan

the rain gods have been very good to me ...all my plots are nearly waist high in forage soybeans and sunflowers and some higher and the deer are hammering them, I am most impressed with this eagle seed mix, everywhere they are nipping is branching out and resprouting! Only problem is we had so much rain the weeds and grass is doing pretty good too.


----------



## roscoe54

Good looking foodplots. Iam goinig try something different next Summer.Iam still learning going to try Sweet Spot and plant Abuzzi in September.


----------



## kornbread

wish my foodplots looked that good but mine are mowed down to the dirt .the deer cant get enough. are you spraying them with something to keep the deer from eating them ?somebody told me to use hinder to spray every 6 weeks


----------



## Ariel05

Those foodplots look really nice. I wish mine would look like that..


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Jeez I'm jealous.  I planted clay peas 3 weeks ago and they are suffering.  Lots of deer sign though, i.e. nipped off tops!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Guess what guys!*

Those are my food plots too!!!! Ive never seen such a thing. Guess what on that powerline allllll the way to the end is a brand new camera!! Also to the right is a GIANT soybean field planted two weeks ago? Do you think there are going to be any deer in the area????


----------



## Dpsmith

now where exactly is that at?! i will keep an eye on it while yall are gone! lol


----------



## huntininmilan

next spring you guys got to try the eagle seed rr ready forage soybeans.....all 3 of their mixes done really well for us this year(chad included) of course we got lots of rain and don't ask me how the deer let it get up good cause we didn't treat it with nothing but they are hammering it now! Next year i won't put anything else with those mixes so i can shoot with round up!


----------



## fisherman012

How did last year go for most of you guys.  My club was alot slower that the year before


----------



## Ariel05

last year i killed a doe. I'm hoping this year will be better.


----------



## fisherman012

We have 500 acres right outside of eastman.  We have about about 5 families.   I think there were 3 does killed.  I saw a few nice does but I held off on them try to get some antlers.  We have a nice one that pops his head in our land every once in  a while.  Most of the deer I saw last year were late in the year too.


----------



## Ariel05

I'm on highway 165 , just north of chauncey, n I must had seen about 12 doles last year, n i was waiting on a buck to show up, but he never showed. I think this year is going to be a lot better because of the food plots. Theres a lot of sign of bucks, but I havent seen any.


----------



## roscoe54

I took One Doe  missed a nice Buck and let a number of small Bucks walk.My place is South of Chauncey on 165 food plots will help you see more deer.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## fisherman012

Im of of 117 which is just off of 341.  How do yall keep yalls food plots healthy.  Our last year were not good at all.  If you dont mind tellin, what do you plant if you dont wanna tell i respect that.


----------



## Ariel05

This is my first year doing food plots,n they r looking ok.I have some chicory planted. In  september I'm going 2 plant clover mixed with chicory.


----------



## fisherman012

We just normally do the standard clover and 4 the past 2 years it has just been ok.  It didnt last very long in the hot conditions.  They say for places with little rain and tough conditions, that chickory is the best.  That is what Bill Jordan has mostly planted on his huge ranch in Columbus, Ga.  I wanna plant chickory but all the guys in the club dont wanna pay a little extra for it.


----------



## roscoe54

I planted Abruzzi rye grain and Austrain winter peas I bought them at Tuckers feed in Mcrae.Was told Abruzzi a good soil builder going to try Sweet Spot this Year.
  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## seabear2

Roscoe, we are looking to get up a order of sweet spot. Pm me your email address and I will send you an email.


----------



## Ariel05

I'm planning on going next week n go on ahead and plow n disk everything and  add all the lime n fertilizer.I buy all my seed from basspro shops. The chicory is only 30 dollars n it plants an acre and so is the clover. I think its a better deal then the seed store at McRae


----------



## seabear2

Ariel05 said:


> I'm planning on going next week n go on ahead and plow n disk everything and  add all the lime n fertilizer.I buy all my seed from basspro shops. The chicory is only 30 dollars n it plants an acre and so is the clover. I think its a better deal then the seed store at McRae




Are you talking about tuckers in Mcrae?


----------



## Ariel05

I'm not sure what the store is called, I think it is tuckers


----------



## seabear2

Tuckers is just over the tracks on the left. They are only open M-F. To me, they have the best price and fertilizer and seed around. They have most anything you want for food plots. I buy all of my supply from them when I am doing food plot jobs.


----------



## fisherman012

Dang I am deffinatly gonna talk to the guys at the club so we can get some chickory.


----------



## Ariel05

How much does the fertilizer cost at tuckers??


----------



## seabear2

Last I got was $10.50 for 50lb 10-10-10. Im sure if you get a ton its even better than that. 34-0-0 was 11.50 for 50lb also. If any of you guys want to split a ton I will do that so we can get a better price.


----------



## Ariel05

That's a good price for a bad of fertilizer, a ton would be to much for me. I only have like 4 or 5 acres of food plots.


----------



## fisherman012

Ariel05 said:


> That's a good price for a bad of fertilizer, a ton would be to much for me. I only have like 4 or 5 acres of food plots.



Ya same here we dont even need a thousand


----------



## seabear2

Ariel05 said:


> That's a good price for a bad of fertilizer, a ton would be to much for me. I only have like 4 or 5 acres of food plots.



I said if you would like to split a ton sometime to get a better price then I would do that.


----------



## Ariel05

Thanks for offering to split a ton with me, but even half a ton would be to much.


----------



## huntininmilan

Ariel05 said:


> That's a good price for a bad of fertilizer, a ton would be to much for me. I only have like 4 or 5 acres of food plots.



without doing a soil test you would typically need to apply anywhere from 300-400lbs of fertilizer to the acre and if you have 4-5 acs of food plots you easily should put out anywhere from a minimum of 1,200 - 1,500 lbs and upwards of 1,600 - 2,000lbs if you were doing it right ........so you easily could use a ton! That is basing it on a 10-10-10 if you used a higher number you would cut that poundage down!
You could scrimp by and cheat and put 250-300lbs to the acre but a soil test and depending on what you plant would better determine what blend and how much because chicory loves nitrogen but your clovers don't but the two planted together the clover will fix the nitrogen for the chicory.......have had duranna and several other clovers and several blends of chicory planted together for years!


----------



## Ariel05

I got get me a soil test. But I dont think I can afford  a ton of fertilizer and lime right now. I was thinking of buying 10, 50 lbs  bag of each and hope it gets the job done. But thanks for your input huntininmilan.


----------



## seabear2

Denny let me know if you would ever like to split one


----------



## huntininmilan

seabear2 said:


> Denny let me know if you would ever like to split one


I never thought about you when i get fertilizer but that's a dern good idea and if i can might take you up on it......thanks!


----------



## doublecc27

just got back this weekend from dodge and startin to look good had some very nice bucks on camera and all were still in velvet, with four of them in between 125-140 come on bow season


----------



## Ariel05

any body have any luck in Dodge Co? im planning on going next weekend.


----------



## Chadx1981

Anybody seen anything in Dodge? I havent seen a deer. My cousin shot a doe. I shot a coyote. Not a whole lot moving?


----------



## Ariel05

I havent been able to go yet, im hoping ill be there next weekend.


----------



## fisherman012

went last weekend to see how plots were doin and to do a little work. No one in our club bow hunts.  It looks like our food plots are doing good...alot better than last year.  Also saw alot more deer sign than this time last year.


----------



## Ariel05

Just got back from dodge. Saw about 8-10 does, never had a got a shot at one. Lots of tracks and some rubs.


----------



## roscoe54

Going up for Gun season hopeing my foodplots did good.Got a six point and a doe over the Weekend in South Florida.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

I'm going again in the end of october beginning of November. Wont be going opening of gun season. Theres to many acorns. I dont think the bucks are going to be moving until early November.


----------



## pendna

I have been up twice now. My property is in Telfair and borders Dodge county.  Lots of does but only getting the bucks on camera.  Only a few rubs here and there.


----------



## Chadx1981

Penda you got any good bucks on your cams? Let see some pics.


----------



## pendna

*8pt and young buck*

Not the best pic the flash on my cam was going out.  This is only my second year hunting this area.  What are the typical dates for the rutt?


----------



## fisherman012

So the does are walkin good in this heat?  Should the bucks be starting to make scrapes and rubs.  I think its time but bucks arent movin too much because of the weather, therefore theres not many scrapes and rubs...do yall agree (or have yall been seeing alot of sign)?


----------



## Ariel05

I went a week ago and saw about 10 does, lots of tracks. I saw one rub and no scrapes. It's to hot. I think by the end of the month they will start moving.


----------



## fisherman012

Ok I want a buck but Im really wantin some meat so Im glad the does seem to be walkin.


----------



## hoghunter2009

be here between now and Monday with this cool weather the bucks or really picking up starting to move in mid day saw 1 sat that was a good one at 130 in after noon


----------



## Chadx1981

I know a guy who tested fetus' and they were all concieved all about the middle. Say like the 10th threw 20th


----------



## Ariel05

anyone have any luck in Dodge county??


----------



## fisherman012

nope...I saw three turkeys a bobcat and a rabbit.  My dad jump a big buck commin out after dark.  I just dont know what to do


----------



## doublecc27

hunted fri afternoon had 4 does come out, nothn sat mornin, sat afternoon 2 does and a 6 pt feedin, and one doe and a spike sun mornin so wasnt too bad but nothin i was lookin for to pull the trigger on.


----------



## Ariel05

I wasnt able to go openig weekend,but im planning on going next week.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

If ya'll hunting in Chauncey watch out for rattlesnakes because I stepped on one yesterday about 1:30. A diamondback at that...


----------



## Ariel05

hope you were wearing your snake books. I killed a diamondback a few months ago and it had 13 rattles and a button.


----------



## fisherman012

I hunt near eastman.  I would think the snakes would go with the cold weather.


----------



## seabear2

We have at least one man in the county boys

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=428950


----------



## doublecc27

That is a good one we killed one two years ago that scored 165 5/8 and i think that one is bigger, the best we got on pic this year is a few in the low 140s.


----------



## roscoe54

Went up opening Weekend saw a few does and a lot of scrapes.Not a buck insight maybe there moving at night alot of food out there.Doe walk right through my sweet spot didn't take a bite.I thank God for allowing me to come up to such a beautiful state. 

Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## fisherman012

From what I hear in dodge bucks are moving most in the afternoon.  I hear either sit all day, hunt till 9:30 or so and the go back in about  1:00 and sit as long as you can .


----------



## Chadx1981

doublecc27 said:


> That is a good one we killed one two years ago that scored 165 5/8 and i think that one is bigger, the best we got on pic this year is a few in the low 140s.



We need pics of the 165 thats a hoss.


----------



## Chadx1981

Saw some deer this weekend. My cousin killed a doe. Weather was nice. Couple small bucks walking.


----------



## fisherman012

I saw a really nice big and mature doe she was behind me on someone elses land.  Also both Saturday nights when me and my dad came out of the stand we have seen a hoss.  Same one and and same place.  My dad was set up on the ground when he stepped out this past saturday.  The deer was about 200 yards away.  We are almost 100% sure its a big buck.  The way it come out right at dark and my dad said he thinks he saw antlers.  He didnt take the shot because he has an old scope and He cant see very well in the dark.  The deer never saw my dad.  He will be back and hopefully I put some lead in him


----------



## Ariel05

any sings of a pre-rut?


----------



## Chadx1981

Little bit


----------



## big will

I hunt up in chauncey, i was told the rut runs anytime from oct. 31 to the end of second week of nov. I'm going up the first week in nov. What do yall think?


----------



## roscoe54

I hunt in Chauncey too last year the were in rutting the second week of Nov.Iam going up around the 16 because of the Moon good luck on your hunt.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## fisherman012

I hunt right outside of eastman.  I think prerut it probably gonna start this weekend or nxt week.  Saturday evenin I was in the stand and there was a doe behind be feeding.  While she was feedin im pretty sure I herd a buck grunt at her.  Accordin to field in stream peak rut is supposed to be vetrans day... Nov 11.  That fall on a wednesday.  Im glad Ill be out of school!


----------



## Chadx1981

Im going to be in Dodge from the 13-22nd. I hope its good!


----------



## doublecc27

[/IMG]
i got this one here he scored 135 and was fihting another buck just before daylight before he came running through and i grunted to stop him. but we have not seen any bucks chasin does


----------



## doublecc27

[/IMG]


----------



## doublecc27

[/IMG]


----------



## Chadx1981

What prt of dodge thats a good un


----------



## Ariel05

Congrats on a great deer doublecc27!! I'm heading 2 dodge on thursday. I hope with this rain they start moving a lot more.


----------



## doublecc27

just outside of eastman between me and my dad sat and sun and mon we seen 19 does and 9 bucks half of them were spikes and out of all them none showed any intrest at all in a doe.


----------



## seabear2

Nice buck double cc.


----------



## fisherman012

doublecc27 said:


> just outside of eastman between me and my dad sat and sun and mon we seen 19 does and 9 bucks half of them were spikes and out of all them none showed any intrest at all in a doe.



I hunt right outside of eastman.  You hunt off Rhine Highway?


----------



## doublecc27

we are off of 46


----------



## fisherman012

oh thats the other side...We are on the same road as the walmart in eastman... across 341.   I think it is 117 Rhine Highway.  So far this year its been better than last year!


----------



## doublecc27

yea i know about where thats at, it been decent for us we have kiilled the big 9pt another decent 9pt and a 8pt and a 7 pt but we have let many of small ones go but it should start to really heat up here shortly


----------



## fisherman012

yall huntin food plots, planted pines, hardwoods, or what?  If you dont wanna tell me thats fine I was just wandering


----------



## doublecc27

we have some food plots but we dump the corn to them year around we have feeders that stay full 365 days we mostly have pine with a good mix of hardwoods but the biggest thing we do not shoot young bucks every now and then we will slip up and shoot a 100 in 8 pt but thats it if he aint a good buck we dont shoot them and after many years of doing this we have some real good quality bucks around and we shoot atleast one doe for every buck we kill


----------



## stealthman52

Hey double how many acres yall lease?.how many membs?


----------



## fisherman012

you say you dump corn into your plot?  are you hunting over this corn?


----------



## doublecc27

no we dont hunt over corn but we fattn them up and keep them on our property and we do this year around not just in hunting season. its all private we dont take members we have around 1800 ac and any where from 4 to 7 people that hunts it


----------



## fisherman012

oh ok.  Thats cool, sorry about that but when people hunt over bait it really gets me goin.


----------



## Ariel05

Hunted today in the morning saw nothing. Food plots look great and are loaded with tracks. Hopefully the afternoon hunt, I have more luck.


----------



## fisherman012

We have great food plots this year too.  Right now there is too much natural forage;acorns,berries,persimons,etc.  We have tons of tracs in our food plot but they arent eating the turnips or anything.  A guy in our club hunted one this mornin and said he saw one in the food plot but it just walked straight through it not even stoping to eat.  I had one feed on acorns behind me for about 20 minutes.  The plots should be good in the winter(or whenever the natural forage runs out).


----------



## Ariel05

Between and my friend, we hunted a total of 8 times and saw nothing. We barely heard any shots. Must be this moon and the amount of acorn still around. Should be good tho in a couple of weeks.


----------



## big will

Thats not what i wanted to hear i'm going to chauncey in the morning, will be there till end of week. Hope to post some kill pics.


----------



## fisherman012

big will said:


> Thats not what i wanted to hear i'm going to chauncey in the morning, will be there till end of week. Hope to post some kill pics.



Man I dont think you have anything to worry about.  With the temp dropping(finnaly) they should be moving q bit more.  Good luck.


----------



## roscoe54

Just got back took a eight point his tarsal glands black and smelling. All four points on one side were broke.Did not see any chaseing Wife forgot the camera took some pictures on the phone.

 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

congrats roscoe54!! what part of Dodge are u in. Im just north of Chauncey and didnt see anything this past weekend.


----------



## roscoe54

South of Chauncey on 165 Chauncey Rine Hwy.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

I'll be heading up next week. by next week they should be moving good.


----------



## doublecc27

im headn up thurs and cant wait, i guy i know hunts 10 miles outside of eastman headn towars perry he killed a 170 in 13 pt sun morning at daylight he sent me a pic on my phone and its a beast 19 in inside spread with 24 in main beams.


----------



## Ariel05

sounds like a really nice deer.


----------



## doublecc27

i didnt believe him at first but i seen proof of it.... i didnt go this past weekend but with the temp change it should be on this upcoming one though!!!


----------



## Ariel05

I think on friday it is going to be 41, now if this moon would go away then the hunting should heat up.


----------



## 300wssm

im hunting in the gresston area and have scheduled to take off the 16th-20th should this be about right. it has been very slow so far this year starting to get a little frustrated.


----------



## Ariel05

I think it should be about right. The guy who lives across from our property has lived there for fifty years, and he told me the best time to hunt would be from about Nov 10-20


----------



## fisherman012

roscoe54 said:


> South of Chauncey on 165 Chauncey Rine Hwy.
> 
> 
> Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word



Im on rine hwy, but I'm just 5 minutes outa eastman.


----------



## seabear2

The big 11pt bit the dust yesterday @ 11:45am in the food plot dead ahead after a doe. Will have pics soon.


----------



## Chadx1981

How long till pics SeaBear


----------



## Chadx1981

Theres all these kills and no pics! Lets go Dodge guys!!!


----------



## seabear2

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4225580&posted=1#post4225580


----------



## Chadx1981

Seabear bad boy good job my goodness!


----------



## seabear2

Yea he is a good one. There is a good story behind this so maybe bud will tell it. We thought the deer was lost until 10ish today. I was just as sick as he was until I got the call this morning that he was found.


----------



## roscoe54

Fine buck.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## fisherman012

Great buck!  So they seem to be ruttin?


----------



## Ariel05

thats a beautiful deer!


----------



## seabear2

fisherman012 said:


> Great buck!  So they seem to be ruttin?



I would say they just started the last few days.


----------



## fisherman012

Just shows how much weather plays a role in there lives


----------



## doublecc27

hopefully this weekend will be a good one, atleast the weather is going to be nice.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya yall let me know how it goes. I wont be there. I cant believe it either.


----------



## big will

I came back yesterday from chauncey, i think the moon had us messed up. I saw a couple small bucks and one came in with his nose to the ground. I talked to several people who had taken some nice bucks over the past week in dodge co. I'm going back up wed. Hope rut will be in full swing.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

The does in the Chauncey are really hot... The bucks that are with them are smaller bucks but I think it is about to get good...


----------



## fisherman012

I saw one on saturday.  Nothing in the mornin and one doe in the evenin.  I woulda shot her but I havnt shot a deer yet and she never came within 150 yards.  She came out 10 til 6 so It got too dark.


----------



## sandy1

*The deer arent moving*

I saw a spike wiht two does.All the big deer were moving the opening of gun.


----------



## doublecc27

we had a great weekend between 4 of us we seen 17 racked bucks on fri sat and sun 5 of them were shooters, we wound up killing 2 good 8pts a 121 and a 123. small bucks were chasin and the big ones were crusin through, pics to come.


----------



## doublecc27

here the pics it was my lil brother first buck and he set the bar high, just like the last buck i posted we had this one on trail camera back in aug and he never left the area the whole time.


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## fisherman012

dang yall got great deer on yalls land double cc.  whats the secret lol haha.  I just cant seem to find em at our club. They leave plenty of sighn they just never seem to while Im in the stand...any advice.  I wish my dad would get a trail cam but he wont by one.  They seem to help alot plus lets you know what size buck your on.


----------



## doublecc27

with out trail cam we would be lost lol, but really they help a ton i start putn them out in july and keep movin the cams to find where they are beddn at and the trails they use 4 out of the 6 bucks we have killed this year have been on the camera, but advice is we have been doin this for 9 years and just started paying off a few years back and thats feed them and let them grow!!!!


----------



## fisherman012

ya thats what we are trying to do.  I just really hope I can get a trail cam.  What kind do you use and what kind would you recomend.


----------



## doublecc27

i use the moultrie ir 4.0 i get them on ebay for 170 they work great and batteries last about 3000 pics we got 4 of them


----------



## fisherman012

alright.  Ya our cousins use moultrie and they seem to love them.  Do yall have a rule at yalls club about does.  Like for every buck you shoot you gotta shoot a doe.  Or do yall not do anything about it.  Because seems like yalls buck to doe ratio at yalls place is pretty good.  I was just wanderin what yall did to get it so good.


----------



## Ariel05

congrats doublecc on some beautiful deer!


----------



## doublecc27

we try to shoot at least one to two does per buck, but we still see way more does than bucks for sure, but one thing we do is we do not start shootn does until thanksgiving because we do not like pulling the trigger on our property at a doe before or during the rut, so it helps cut down on pressure as much as possibile.


----------



## 300wssm

so should next week be the week  or should i hold my vac for thanksgiving


----------



## roscoe54

No Moon Weather is going to be nice Iam going.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## doublecc27

i would definately go this weekend, i am headn up fri morining come on weekend!!!!!,


----------



## huntininmilan

Barlows told me this morning that he had several good bucks come in this past weekend and that all the reports he's getting is that they are either chasing or got their nose to the ground.


----------



## fisherman012

Hey man we go to barlows.  Their smoked sausage is great.  That plave is prolly 10 minutes from my club


----------



## fisherman012

Is anybody going wednesday...I really wanna go.  I dont care if it rains(only 30%chance) but my dad doesnt like huntin in the rain.  I hope we go.


----------



## chevyman32257

me and 5 others hunted fri-mon, we all killed bucks..In dodge couny, killed 2 9pt,2 8pt 6&4 pt, Bucks were chasin like crazy, grunted and rattled 1 in. Saw a monster 10 chasing a doe hot on her tail sat morning at 9;15, ang 10;23am.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Pretty good info*

It sounds like there moving in a couple areas around town. I wonder if they will be moving next week? I sure hope so!


----------



## roscoe54

Come next Year I thinking about joining a lease close to Chauncey if someone has a opening let me know.The land I leased behind my property has way to many dogs running throught it.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## 300wssm

you must be hunting around gresston . we had problems with them last year and already had problems this year. nothing worse than having dogs running every where while you are trying to hunt.


----------



## doublecc27

who all is hunting this weeknd


----------



## roll tide

*dodge rut*

I have hunted hard the last couple of days,seeing a lot of deer even with all the wind. The does Ive seen have been just kind of wandering around,nothing behind them so far.NEED COLD WEATHER!!!! oh yeah and a little less wind


----------



## fisherman012

im goin!  Cant wait.  Should be good..


----------



## big will

I just came back from Chauncey and only seen 1 small buck Wed. evening after the front moved through. They been cutting timber on our place so I'm sure that has an affect on deer movement. What do yall think about the rut? I think we still need some cold weather to get full swing.


----------



## huntininmilan

rut is or will happen whether we get any cold weather or not and right now and for next 1-2 weeks dont look like we are gonna get any cold weather.....i seen small buck pestering some does the other morning and another small buck a spike on a mission yesterday but the does i seen weren't in on 2 different places ....i have stuff in dodge and telfair and telfair where i'm at it's close to busting loose i believe and dodge should already be happening about now.......big boys will be on the prowl soon just may all be at night unfortunately which is gonna stink!!!!


----------



## fisherman012

This is my dads first ever deer.  He killed it saturday evenin at 4:45.  The deer is a seven point.  Small rack but the deer was pretty big.  It weighed about 165 pounds.  My dad had seen a bigger six wednesday but couldnt get the buck to stop.  Saturday he took some doe pee(not the walmart stuff,  the real stuff we buy locally)  and sprayed it.  The buck came out of a really think spot and my dad dropped him.
   I have pictures but I dont know how to post them can anyone tell me how.


----------



## Ariel05

went this past weekend. killed an eight point on friday afternoon at 3:30. Seen a total of three bucks and a doe on friday. Saturday and sunday was slow, deer didnt move that much. heading up on thursday again.


----------



## doublecc27

we had real slow weekend not much bucks were seen,  a guy that  hunts with us did kill a 19 in inside spread 8 pt that scored 130 dawgn a doe sat morning.


----------



## fisherman012

My weekend was not slow at all.  I saw more deer last saturday mornin than I have all year.  I saw six.  One buck 3 does and 2 that shot across the road really fast.  The one buck I did see was hot on a doe...right behind her.  Saturday evenin I didnt hunt much because at 4:45 my dad shot his first deer( a buck).  Would someone please tell me how to upload pictures.


----------



## doublecc27

how i do it is i upload my pictures to photobucket then copy the url and post it in the reply box


----------



## 35RMB

Hello there, long time looker first post. I just want to to thank you all for all your valuable contributions to this thread. I've hunted private land in Dodge County for the first time this past weeked and the info gathered from you guys was very valuable. Deer activity was pretty good on Friday and Saturday morning colling off on Sunday. I was lucky to shoot a 5-pt (Cull Buck) 162 Lbs on Friday afternoon and a real nice 9pt  209 Lbs on Saturday evening. Also saw a few Does but pass on them. As soon as I figure this site I'll post pics. Thanks Again.


----------



## 35RMB

Let's try, this is the 9pt.


----------



## Ariel05

congrats on a nice deer RMB!


----------



## fisherman012

Thats a very Nice buck.  I guess I wont post pics of the 7 point my dad shot.  I dont have photobucket.


----------



## doublecc27

all you have to do is go to www.photobucket.com and create an account its super easy


----------



## fisherman012

Well here it is.  My dads first deer.   7 point buck weighed 165...small rack but a big body.  He shot it saturday afternoon at 4:45.  It came up to some doe pee that he sprayed out(real stuff not tinks or none of that).  Enjoy  Oh ya his G2 on the right is broken but still a nub there.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]











[/IMG]


----------



## roscoe54

Nice first deer, got back Friday from Chauncey did not take a deer but saw a shooter as I was going up my stand.Also had a small eight point and a four point come out. The eight wanted to fight but the four new better and got out of his way.

 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

Nice deer fisherman012!


----------



## fisherman012

hopefully I can get my first soon this year.  My dad has never shot a deer  until then and I havnt ever got one yet.  Its commin im not discouraged...im seeing deer but I am waiting on a good doe or an ok buck.


----------



## doublecc27

The deer were moving good on sat for us i let a 7 pt walk on sat mornin that i am kicking myself in the butt for he was outside his ears and was nice, 3 other real good bucks were seen chasin does but none killed will be back for a long thanksgiving weekend!!


----------



## big will

doublecc do you hunt out of chauncey?


----------



## doublecc27

no out of eastman


----------



## fisherman012

saturday wasnt good for us.  I saw 3(doe with her 2 yearlins) and everybody else didnt see anything.  I dont know whats up.  Did rut ever hit, or is it still pre rut?  I was reading something the other day and the article was an interview with a wildlife biologist and he predicted the souths rut to be in december.  What yall think?  Is he right or has it already come and gone?


----------



## doublecc27

i have seen a good bit of rut sign also one of the  guys that hunts with us seen a buck mounting a doe sat afternoon


----------



## Chadx1981

its on everythings good trust me


----------



## Chadx1981

been to processor a few times and there packed


----------



## fisherman012

its not on at our club.  I saw a buck chasin one time.  I have been the only person to see any chasin and that was last saturday.


----------



## Ariel05

Killed an 11pt sunday afternoon, he came in the last minute of daylights. He would had been a 12pt but he had a broken browtine. He weighed 177 and he was in rutt. He's my biggest deer ever. He has an 18 inch spread. Only deer I saw the whole weekend. I'm still on cloud nine.


----------



## roscoe54

Great to here that Ariel05

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

*17th and 19th*

Me and my cousin killed these two on th 17th and 19th. Both on morning hunts. Saw a few chases on the 19th also. One about ran threw camp.


----------



## doublecc27

Good bucks with the weather they are calling for this weekend it should be a good one.


----------



## SELPHBD

*Bucks are a runnin*

( milan ,ga ) on my farm i got these pics this week , sorry the date and time on the cam was wrong forgot to reset it .
I have a bunch of small bucks pics too spikes through 6 points . all these happened 16th thru 20th , going this weekend hope its good .


----------



## Ariel05

Thanks roscoe!congrats on some nice deer chadx!


----------



## fisherman012

nice deer and nice trail cam pics.


----------



## Chadx1981

Yes that is a nice buck! Thanks for posting. We need to see a picture of that 11pt!! He sounds nice. Originally I said 17th on my cousins deer. It was actually 15th.


----------



## Ariel05

will post the pics of the 8pt and 11pt in a little while.


----------



## Ariel05

This is the 8pt, Nov. 13th






These two are the 11pt, Nov. 22nd


----------



## Chadx1981

nice thanks for posting


----------



## Ariel05

any idea on what the 11pt would score??


----------



## Chadx1981

Prolly gross 135. Do you have a way better picture?


----------



## Ariel05

those are the best pics I have. I was so excited that I forgot to take good pictues. He has an eighteen inch spread, his G2 his right are 8 inches long and his left are seven inches long. Those we're the only measurements I took.


----------



## Chadx1981

Was that spread measured inside? Also a good number to normally get would be the main beams. He is very nice a measurement aint all that important.


----------



## Chadx1981

Was he chasin?


----------



## Ariel05

inside spread was 18 inches. i shot him at 5:36pm, and he came out the last minutes of daylight. He was probably looking for a doe because his kneck was swollen and he smelled.


----------



## Chadx1981

if you saw my deer he was 124 gross and had a 17 1/8 in inside.


----------



## Ariel05

that's a nice deer you got Chadx, so I guess mine would be around there 2 then.


----------



## doublecc27

that big tall main frame 8pt i posted a couple weeks ago scored 135 plus he had a 2 in kicker on his g2, and that wide 8pt he scored 123


----------



## fisherman012

Nice deer Guys.


----------



## Ariel05

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Ariel05

any body have any luck this weekend?? i couldnt make it, wont be able to go until Dec 11.


----------



## fisherman012

Nope didnt see a thing.  Neither did my dad.  Had a buck gruntin in the thick stuff behind me and a doe bleatin to.  The never would come out.


----------



## Ariel05

They r probably moving just at night now with this full moon.


----------



## SELPHBD

*Moving at night , rut is still coming for some*

Been there since thur, nothing moving ,  moving at night , i sat in my stand for 10 hrs. Each day and only saw one doe that was sppooked out by my buddy this morning , i have lots of fresh scrapes and rubs that were made saturday sometime  , and got video's of does being chased by bucks saturday night . I think there might have been some does already come in heat but not all , i think they will have a good showing of rut starting the 15th of dec . I LIKE HUNTING THE NEW MOON , ITS ALWAYS HAS BEEN BETTER FOR ME AT MY PROPERTY.

( AND CHECK OUT THIS UGLY BUCK I CAUGHT ON CAM )


----------



## 35RMB

Very nice deer Ariel. BTW I think you and I crossed paths at Barlow's on 11/13. I remembered looking at a deer there that looked like yours and the white suv. I believe I was there around 1:30pm or so. The place was packed jammed. Also, that 11pt should be around 130+. The 9pt I've killed (above) grossed at 125 and change. The spread was 16 7/8 on mine.  Good bucks coming out of Dodge.


----------



## roscoe54

Just back today saw two bucks Friday morning came in running heard some dogs.First buck a shooter second buck a small eight stop the small buck with the grunt call let him walk.Sunday afternoon heard two bucks fighting 6:15 never saw them.

Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

thanks for the comments RMB! i think i remember seing you that day, I dont remember tho, i think I was at Barlows around 4:30pm.


----------



## Chadx1981

Not alot from our camp! It really slowed off after the guy in charge took one down Thanksgiving day. Real nice deer he thinks he was late going to bed. Dropped him said he did the dirt dance!!! It was a 9 point but had one broken that kept him from a 10. Nice deer I hope he posts it. We are in and around Milan.


----------



## doublecc27

hunted all weekend pretty slow we did manage a decent 10 pt fri afternoon that was chasin a doe but it was one that we shouldnt have shot real young scored 114, but my dad let two good bucks walk right after daylight n the morning they were just cruzin through. checked the game cams a had some real nice bucks on there all between midnight and 4 am.


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey DoubleCC do you have a nay pics of the 10 pt from friday afternoon? I wouldnt mind seeing the real nice bucks that were moving either. I would like to see if we have any of the same bucks!


----------



## doublecc27

i dont have any pics of it but i do have some trail cam pics that i will post up for u


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## doublecc27




----------



## Chadx1981

Dang nice thanks for posting!!! Do u have ne from the other night?? That little buck looks familar and there all nice!!


----------



## Ariel05

Those r some really nice deer doublecc!


----------



## Chadx1981

Do you have a better pic of the closest buck on aug 8th? I got one like him as well need a better pic!!


----------



## doublecc27

yea i just got to find it, he stands out big time because his brow tine are about 8 in, where is ur land at not tryin to be to descriptive though.


----------



## Chadx1981

around milan buddy! are you within 4 miles?


----------



## Chadx1981

if anything i was describing buck in my avatar we call him big 8


----------



## big will

Has anyone been having any luck around chauncey or eastman, i'm going up this weekend, hope they move good with the cold front coming in.  Those are some bucks in the pics.


----------



## doublecc27

im not near there im close to eastman


----------



## Chadx1981

I have land both telfair and dodge sides. You got some awesome bucks thats for sure.


----------



## doublecc27

thanks, but they did not get that way over night 9 yrs of management and letting the lil ones walk and feedn up, and over the past few years it has really startn to pay off.


----------



## SELPHBD

*There starting chassing on my property*

There really starting , i think this next week will be rut on my property , i got 228 pics in 4 days , all bucks chasin does . I got about 12 different bucks on cam . Check out this guy .
( CAM DATE AND TIME STILL WRONG , I KEEP FORGETTING TO CHANGE IT )


----------



## seabear2

Great buck. Good luck with him


----------



## fisherman012

Man I hope they finnaly go into rut on the property I hunt!  Plenty of pre rut signs goin but No rut yet!


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya that would be nice if they started rutting. Where im at around Milan we saw a pretty good move already.


----------



## thorshelby

rut is over 3 weeks ago .secondary rut is hot know


----------



## doublecc27

the main rut is long gone it was hot around the 5-15th of nov for us, but should see some this weekend with the secondary kicking in


----------



## fisherman012

Last year and what is seems to be this year the rut has been in early to mid December for my huntin club just outside of eastman.   Secondary last year happened for us in early january.


----------



## doublecc27

we always have our main rut till the 3rd week in nov and normally mid dec isnt to bad for the secondary rut


----------



## Chadx1981

Whats the latest has anyone been seeing deer? Im suppose to go tomm. I hope there is a 2nd rut. I definately saw some good deer movement in november.


----------



## muddfoot

talked to a buddy of mine today and he saw 2 bucks chasing this moring but they wher small


----------



## SELPHBD

*2 rut*

"2"  rut , they are deffintlly in 2nd rut on my land , i,ve witness chasing and got alot of bucks with does on cam , bucks working scrapes and lots of rubs everywere. Got of bunch of bucs and does walking in the daytime too .


----------



## doublecc27

looks like it might be a wet weekend!!


----------



## fisherman012

Thats fine with me...Put my rain gear to use and hunt.  Last time I hunted the rain(it was pouring) I saw 2 bucks and a doe...One of the bucks being a shooter but never could slow him down(trailin a doe)  and the other a very small spike.


----------



## Ariel05

Any one seing deer the last couple of weeks? I won't be able to go until after christmas. I'm hoping I can get a doe for the freezer.


----------



## fisherman012

Well I went for a few hours this weekend but it was pouring and really cold...Miserable for me.    Didnt see a thing...There were fresh scrapes and rubs though, so they had been moving prior to the rain.  I just wish we could get a break with this rain.  Now Dodge is under a flood watch.  Saturday our pond was flooded way over and one of the food plots was a stream.  I hate to see it now with even more rain!


----------



## Ariel05

i was looking at the forecast for the week, and it may rain for a couple of more days.


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o

Forecast for the 26th thru 31st anyone?


----------



## doublecc27

i went this past weekend and the weather was nasty we did manage to kill a huge old cull buck that was only a 5 pt he weighed 200pd and was for sure an old deer. but i stayed and hunted sun afternoon and i seen the most deer i have ever seen before out of the stand 14, 4 small bucks 2 nubs and 8 does felt like i was hunting in the midwest, i geuss the deer were tired of beding down too and was ready to eat.


----------



## roscoe54

Going up Chauncey next week spend about 5 days Weather should be nice.May each of you have a very blessed Christmas.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## fisherman012

This weekend should be great too.  Only 20 percent rain so far.  It might be one of those days I goin and try to sit all day.


----------



## thorshelby

o iTz DaLtOn o said:


> Forecast for the 26th thru 31st anyone?


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o

Going to eastman after christmas whats the outlook for hunting? Has anyone killed anything or seen anything?


----------



## fisherman012

saw a doe saturday evening.  This rain has got the forest just a big puddle.


----------



## Ariel05

will be going on Saturday till Jan 3. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya good luck to all. I will spending a few days in woods after christmas.


----------



## Chadx1981

*November 15th*

Also posted prior but here is the mount! 7:46 am


----------



## Chadx1981

*Nov 19th*

Posted this one prior as well. I killed this one my cousin killed other. This one came by close to seven.


----------



## muddfoot

Hey chad where do yall hunt in milan?


----------



## Chadx1981

Do not want to give exact location. All within 10 minutes of Milan.


----------



## Chadx1981

Just for the record we hunted close to 15 years if not a little longer to get our bucks! Biggest to date for both of us!


----------



## Ariel05

Nice mounts chad!


----------



## Chadx1981

thanks


----------



## doublecc27

headn to eastman sat through mon hopefully they will be movin havent been up in two weeks


----------



## fisherman012

be prepared doublecc.  Its a big puddle out there.  Eastman got his with the worst rain from all these weekes of rain.   No point in really hunting bottums cuz They are all ponds lol


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o

Merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## thorshelby

*xmas*

dalton post some pics of that big buck you killed


----------



## thorshelby

*dalton*

i talked to billy the butcher he said it had a niece spread


----------



## roscoe54

Got back from Chauncey Friday I was up for six days did not see one deer.Saw the sign I guest there feeding mostly at night. I still enjoyed the time I had in the woods.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## big will

hey roscoe54 were do you hunt in chauncey, I hunt up north 165 about 10 miles.


----------



## roscoe54

South side across  Hwy 341 Chauncey Rhine Hwy 165 about halfway.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## thorshelby

*dalton*

heard you shot a bunch of does.that is awsome you are a fine hunter.it was cold so you probably had to have your zute suit on over your leatards to keep warm


----------



## Ariel05

Was in chauncey for 7 days, didn't see anything, seen good sign but theŸ must be moving at night. I'm done for this deer season, was a great season I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## fisherman012

went all day today(saturday)and didnt see anything in the mornin.  Saw two small doe's in the evenin.


----------



## Chadx1981

Lets see some pictures of the deer yall killed or saw from Dodge! I see where some people commented about really big deer. 

Also now that we are all pretty sure that ruts over when do you all think that the peak rut was in your area of the county? My best guess is 10th thru 24th was the most activity. The best day I saw was the 17th. I killed a buck and saw two other chases one in which almost ran threw camp. One was a real nice buck that managed to get away. The 15th and 26th produced a 9pt and 10 pt.


----------



## 1kruger

*Bad season*

I hunt in taylor county and it is the worst I have ever seen it.Food plots look great, grazed over but still green and growing. Just dont see any deer! I saw a total of three deer on the land I hunt. LOTS OF TRACKS but no deer. Be the second year in a row i have not pulled the trigger on a bone head or a flat head. I can actually see the bottom of my freezer. I also hunt in early county did not get down there but twice, Right when they rolled the peanuts up ontop of the ground to dry and then after they havested them. Saw a total of 16 deer there. Might be time to take a year off and just plant and feed.


----------



## Chadx1981

I hope you pulled the trigger on one of the 16!!! Sorry to hear your season didnt go that good. They really turned onto the turned peanuts huh? Was it only good in evening?


----------



## Ariel05

I had a really good season, seen a total of 6-7 bucks, about fifteen does. i saw a lot of tracks this year, and the deer were hitting my foodplots hard. the rut was between nov 8-25.


----------



## Chadx1981

10-4 got any pics?


----------



## Ariel05

got one, will try to post later.


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o

so there thorshelby how did the season end for you?


----------



## thorshelby

*dalton*

everything was good,i had a problem with a couple of oriental kids messing with stands and burnouts in foodplots but i took care of them.rigged a little trap with fox urine i bet they liked that.


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o

oh thats good, how many fawns did u shoot


----------



## Chadx1981

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- orientals hey dalton i used to live in palm beach


----------



## fisherman012

I saw close to 20 deer this season.  To be honest  we had alot of rut signs and I saw deer chasin some but our rut wasnt that great at all


----------



## doublecc27

We had a very good year i didnt kill nothing but the other 4 all taged out. the smallest scoring 117 and the biggest scoring 137 let atleast 20 bucks go and in one siting in dec i seen 14 deer at one time the most i have ever seen before. but all in all a good year and for us this is when the real work starts to make next year that much better.


----------



## Chadx1981

Would mind seeing some of those kills Double. Sounds like you gotta great place>


----------



## doublecc27

two of them i posted on this topic there on pages 3 and 4 i think. yea we have a great place but it took tons of work and a good bit of time.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Just curious*

I would possibly be interested in obtaining a few tripod stands if anyone has anything in the area they would be interested in making a deal on please let me know.


----------



## big will

If anyone knows of any clubs or leases around dodge co. Looking for a couple of people for this year please let me know. We are looking for a diferent lease to join. Thanks.


----------



## Chadx1981

If u let me know what your looking for will i can keep an eye out?


----------



## big will

I am just looking for a club or lease to deer hunt.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ok will i got some info for you


----------



## Ariel05

anyone been up to Dodge lately? went a couple of weeks ago looking for sheds, but didnt find any, was able to build 2 box stands. hoping I can go in a couple of weeks for some turkey hunting.


----------



## roscoe54

I was there a week ago took a Jake, the Gobblers were hen up.There is a big land Auction April 10 in Dublin a lot of small parcels up for sell in Dodge and Laurens.Me and a neighbor are going to bid on some land next to us.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

what part of Dodge?


----------



## Chadx1981

yup


----------



## roscoe54

Its all Rayonier land go to galandauction.com


----------



## roscoe54

Its been quiet,hope every thing going good.I planted some spring and summer mix about three weeks ago. Going up the 28 of this Month to check my foodplots.

 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

Hopefully everyone has been ahright, I've had a busy offseason, we made 2 shooting houses, and a house on our property. Will post pics when I get a chance, planning on going in the next couple of days, also got my mounts back and will post pics also.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Late to the Dodge party, but finally made it.  My lease is between Rhine and Chauncey, on 165.    I hope to post my sons first kill later this year.  

I always hunt with my dad, and now my kid is joining us.   My son went twice, 2yrs ago.  Last year he went twice and carried his 243.  This year, is his year to knock one down...... (I hope)

I am torn, between if I would rather his first deer be with me or his grandpa.  That will be quite a memory for him.


----------



## Ariel05

Gone fishing, theres some good hunting in Dodge, I hope ur son gets one this year.


----------



## roscoe54

If the property you leased is Rayonier its right down the road from me.I took a look at it last year lot of planted pines.Good luck this year.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

we hunt in between 116 "rhine hywy" and 85 "abbieville hywy" this is our first year down that way looks promising.We hunted twiggs county last year that was some thick bear infested woods up that away.Between me and my dad we got one doe up there and we hunted with a friend on 116 almost to rhine we did pretty good down there 2 decent bucks and one doe not bad considering we only made 3 trips to dodge


----------



## Ariel05




----------



## Ariel05




----------



## Ariel05

I loaded the pics to the buck i took in the 09 season in Dodge county.


----------



## roscoe54

Nice Buck Ariel.

 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

thanks roscoe


----------



## joemeadows

anybody hunt near jim ross rd


----------



## Ariel05

happy fathers day to all!


----------



## joemeadows

Well whats it looking like in dodge? I might be the only guy that actually wants to get the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- back in dodge lol

I havent had anytime to work my lease yet but going up weekend after 4th of july got alot to do before bow season


----------



## Ariel05

i was up in Dodge this past weekend, did a lot of work in the house, put corn in the feeders, saw lots of tracks, i think ill be up there in a few weeks.


----------



## roscoe54

Going up this Weekend to look at Three leases. Found a real good deal on some property to buy take a look at it.Then do some work on my property.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Going up this weekend also.  Going to try to plant chufa for the first time.  Supposedly the turkey love it.  I'll give me a chance to fire up the tractor anyways.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back Monday had a good time working on the foodplots.Bought 44 acres at a great price they still have some small tracks in Telfair County.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

good to hear that roscoe, my parents own 53 acres in Dodge they boughts it a couple of years ago, and its the best thing we did,  we dont have to worry anymore about leasing land, and then losing it.what are they asking per acre, for the small tracts in telfair?


----------



## roscoe54

There are three parcels left going for 1,268 and1,318 and 1337. Plus survey cost.If your interested call me I give you the contact number. My number is 561-902-4053

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

the parcel that they are asking $1,268 how many acres is it? im looking for something small in the 5-15 acre range.


----------



## roscoe54

45 acres.


----------



## Ariel05

thats a great deal for 45 acres, but that to much land for me right now.


----------



## joemeadows

Heading to camp tonight setting feeders and cameras on saturday got a late start but still have some time. Anybody see anything nice on there trail cams, post some pics of the fella you'll be hunting this year.


----------



## roscoe54

Saw a ad in the Mcrae news paper 156 acres for lease 5 dollars a acre.Call Jean 770-823-2462 and the land is in Chauncey.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

went to the lease, man was it nice put up feeders and cams saw a doe in the hardwoods and a small buck in the pines by him self 
farmer I leased from took the liberty of planting about 20 acres of extra soybean seed for me as food plots said if anything is left he might try an harvest it but they been hitting it hard soy bean about 16" tall should be good till the frost  looking good heading back in 3 weaks to check cameras


----------



## Ariel05

the soybean field should be a good place to hunt when bow season opens, Joe. I might be heading up later next week, i want to start adding lime to the foodplots, and moving a stand. I bet it was hot up there these last couple of days.


----------



## joemeadows

it was hot but nothing to bad mid to low 90s typical southern weather.We had a great time. Forgot to mention we saw a dow at 3:30 in the afternoon hitting the soy beans and another doe in the pines at 3:00 hottest part of the day . We will be back up to check cameras and see whats lerking around the property CANT WAIT ITS ALMOST HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariel05

when I went three weeks ago, there was a doe in my neighbor sunflower field at 4:00pm, and it was HOT that day, i couldnt believe she was there at that time and it being that hot, she must know deer season is closed.


----------



## joemeadows

yupe funny how it works


----------



## doublecc27

Here are a few bucks that we got on picture over the past few weeks.


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## Ariel05

very nice deer doublecc, you should have a great season


----------



## doublecc27

I sure hope so we have a bunch of small 6 and 8pt on camera but these r the only shooters so far


----------



## joemeadows

where do you guys hunt in dodge "round about area I dont want gps # or anything" lol. Do you guys see any hogs or bear on your leases???? I hope not dont need and hogs or bears.We can kill all the hogs we want in florida and they keep on comeing


----------



## joemeadows

where do you guys hunt in dodge "round about area I dont want gps # or anything" lol. Do you guys see any hogs or bear on your leases???? I hope not dont need and hogs or bears.We can kill all the hogs we want in florida and they keep on comeing


----------



## doublecc27

we are close to eastman and in 10 yrs have never seen the first hog and hope it stays that way.


----------



## Ariel05

im north of Chauncey and havent seen a hog yet, my neighbor saids hes lived there his entire life 55yrs, and never seen a hog yet, and hopes he never sees one.


----------



## joemeadows

My buddy has a lease in dodge it is down 117. About 4 miles from ryhne.He has hogs all over I hunted one evening with him I must have seen 15 or 20 hogs.My new lease is about 5 miles from his I was told you will never see a hog down here. I find that hard to believe there only 5 miles away


----------



## Ariel05

lol, my neighbor the same guy who saids who has never seen a hog where me and him are, saids he knows people that are about two miles away from us, and saids they are covered with hogs, but they never come this way. I think the hogs like to be where there is agriculture around peanut and soybean fields. a creek goes through my property and my neighbor but i guess the hogs dont like it there for some reason.


----------



## roscoe54

Iam off of 165 and had hogs on my property in February caught them on the the trail cam.I was told it was because the river was so high.Going up next week make some roads on my new property look around for sign for this coming year.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

I dont want hogs  I could kill a truck load off hogs in one night down here in okeechobee


----------



## joemeadows

we have a 4 day weekend. So Im leaving this afternoon to go check cameras and do some more scouting.Think im gonna set with a video camera in my climber on the edge of the soybeans friday evening and saturday morning.


----------



## Ariel05

I should be heading up there sometime next week, hoping to put some lime on the foodplots


----------



## joemeadows

Gonna be a hot one heat idex of atleast 105 gonna be 98 99 100 degrees fri sat sun and 101 on monday cooling of back to average of 96 thru out the week  HOT HOT HOT


----------



## joemeadows

Well I went out and checked the cameras. 4 cams on 4 feeders and only pics on 1 camera 4 does a fawn and a small 1.5 year old buck he will make a nice buck one day he is a small 6 point with a perfect typical rack.But back to the feeders they have been feeding for 6sec in the morning and 6 sec in the evening.There was so much corn on the ground I shut the feeders off.I will go back in 2 weeks ,check cams again and go from there.Do you guys think they just havent found it yet?  Or do they just like the 20 acres of soybeans better the soybean feild looks like cattle have run threw it.


----------



## roscoe54

Could be the first time feeders have been used on the property.Took some time when I put some feeders on my property.Give it some time and cut back on your feeding time there is a lot natural browse this time of the year.My feeders are set at three seconds one time a day.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

it took a little while for the deer to find my feeders on my property, i have them set for 6 sec once a day.


----------



## joemeadows

man sounds like once they find it I will be feeding them pretty good


----------



## doublecc27

i am headn to dodge this weekend to check the cameras and feed up an work on stands.


----------



## Ariel05

ill be heading up next week, where do you all buy your seeds for your food plots? Do  you all buy it from that place in McRAE, across the rail road tracts n from the coca cola? im thinking about planting this year, oats n wheat, and possibly radishes turnups, or rape.


----------



## roscoe54

Tuckers seed in McRae don't buy it at Chas Mar same seed alot more money.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

thanks roscoe, where is tuckers located?


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone know of anything small for lease in dodge? Like 100-200 acres???


----------



## Ariel05

i saw the other day in the lease section 300 acres in Dodge for 10 an acrees, i think i saw it yesterday.


----------



## Ariel05

pm littletoolbox hes the one that has it


----------



## roscoe54

Ariel Tuckers is across the Coca Cola



 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

thanks roscoe


----------



## joemeadows

we getting any rain up there in the last couple weeks?


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey Joe I'm not sure how much it will help but try georgiaweather. Net. I choose McRae and the rainfall calculator for an idea of what's going on.


----------



## Ariel05

just came up from dodge, it rained a little on saturday, its real dry up there now. only thing we did was put lime in the foodplots, to hot to do anything.


----------



## joemeadows

gonna try and go in 2 weeks check cams


----------



## Chadx1981

Me too. Let me know whatchaget? How long have they been there.


----------



## joemeadows

been out for almost a month now,so when I check them it will be 6 weeks


----------



## Ariel05

what you all planning on planting this year in your foodplots? im going to plant oats, wheat, radishes and turnups. i think im going to be plainting it sometime in late september


----------



## roscoe54

Abruzzi Rye,Austrain Winter Peas,Tuckers said they have a five way mix and I might try that.Going up next Weekend and plant.

Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

that sounds like a good mix roscoe


----------



## joemeadows

You dodge county boys ready to fling some arrows ?????
Only 5 more days !!!!!!!!! We will be hunting saturday sunday and monday should make for a nice season opener


----------



## Ariel05

I'm ready, i wont be going till the end of september tho, it still to hot


----------



## joemeadows

its hot but i cant wait, I got the new pse ready to lay down some smack


----------



## roscoe54

Good luck Joe hope your new lease works out for you.I just got back planted some foodplots need rain bad.Check my cams out no bucks alot of does, fawns and turkeys.Put a feeder on the new property I bought, went back the next day all ready on the feeder.My other place it took the deer sometime to come to the feeder maybe a good sign?

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

we have had cams out for over 6 weeks ands only a few does and a small buck I dont know whats going on but I think 2 cameras were messing up.One cam was on the edge of a pond that has tracks everywhere it had 300 pics but they were all of the pond no critters the other one had 200 night pics of the corn pile but no critters. Im a little puzzled by this but none the less Im ready


----------



## joemeadows

you guys see any coyotes on your propertys


----------



## roscoe54

Bought two Scoutguard cameras last year no problems battery life great and no yotes thats good to.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

I think becouse of the time delay on the one it missed them drinking from the pond  "maybe"


----------



## Ariel05

where im at there aint many coyotes, there are a few bobcats and foxs


----------



## doublecc27

went up last weekend and had 3 real good shooters on camera and a bunch of other smal 8s all where still in velvet. getting ready for opening day to let em fly


----------



## SELPHBD

*Hog ploblem*

I HAVE 300 ACRES BETWEEN MCRAE AND MILAN , HALF ON TELFAIR  , HALF ON DODGE COUNTY 
I AM HAVING A BIG HOG PLOBLEM , NEVER HAD THEM BEFORE , IT STARTED LATE LAST YEAR GETTING A COUPLE PICS , NOW THATS ALL WE GET . PICS ARE BETWEEN  MIDNIGHT AND 5-6 AM . I USE TO GET 300 PICS OF DEER A WEEK NOW ONLY HOGS . IT LOOKS AS THOU THERE APPROX 10 DIFFERENT HOGS . PLEASE HELP !


----------



## joemeadows

weed them out during bow season if you see them kill them dont let any walk


----------



## roscoe54

If you have feeders shut them down it help me.Its dry right now if you have water on your property hunt around it there going to come to it.

Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

i would do what roscoe saids, try to get as many as you can before the rut so they wont mess up ur season


----------



## natureheart

*Have clubs Telfair need members*

830 acres needs 4, 420 acres needs 2 members. You guys are my neighbors - please let me know if you know anyone looking. I know its late - just got 1 property last week. David 863-608-4500


----------



## joemeadows

heading out at 7 am friday.Good luck to any of you guys that are going sling some arrows. I hope somebody lets the air out of one this weekend.


----------



## Ariel05

good luck everyone!


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey Selph where abouts you talking? Has anyone killed any thing or see ne? My bunch didnt but they did kill a hog.


----------



## joemeadows

saw some does but not close enough for a ethical shot 
one of them had a all white head she also had a tail like 16" long anybody ever see this before


----------



## joemeadows

it was a good weekend we had a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a rain storm saturday night 8:30 finally cleared off at 5:30 sunday morning


----------



## joemeadows

wow, "He?? of a rain storm" is considered profanity  lol


----------



## Gone Fishin

I was trying to figure out what kind of rain storm that you had to get all of those edits...  haha


----------



## joemeadows

there trying to make me look bad  "moderators"


----------



## Ariel05

glad it rained up there joe its been really dry up there, im planning on going up there on Wednesday


----------



## joemeadows

Yes it was dry our ponds were getting low they still are, but the rain did alot of good


----------



## joemeadows

What can you guys tell me about the rut? What dates did you see it at its best last year?


----------



## Ariel05

i would say from Nov 6-thanksgiving would be the best time. i got my two bucks last year on the 13 and 22 of november.


----------



## joemeadows

were they chasing


----------



## Ariel05

Yeah they were chasing


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

the locals around me don't even start hunting till November


----------



## Ariel05

I'm on the way to chauncey and after this trip I won't be able 2 go till the beginning of november. Last year I came three times before november and didn't see a deer, as soon as I came in november I seen deer almost every day


----------



## roscoe54

What Ariel said second Week November thru Thanksgiving.



 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods word


----------



## joemeadows

checked the sd card from my camera seen a  shooter, looks like a 8 point I will try to get pics up soon


----------



## Ariel05

Yeah roscoe, around second week of november to thanksgiving should be the best time to get a mature deer


----------



## Ariel05

just got back from chauncey. i got my foodplots done, and now praying for some rain. saw a couple of rubs, and some nice tracks. Only hunted once in the afternoon and didnt see anything.


----------



## seabear2

We are going to hold off until oct 2 on ours in dodge. Just too hot and dry.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya I got back yesterday we saw some deer mostly using areas with acorns. I didn't see any from the stand but did end up seeing 6. We had a miss on a doe sat evening. One guy let a few small bucks walk. All in all not to bad.


----------



## roscoe54

Looks like I might have to replant my foodplots planted Labor Day one day of rain since I planted.But on the brite side of things I took a doe in Florida first deer of the year.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

congrats on the doe roscoe, i had no choice but to plant my foodplots this past weekend. the 10 day forecast is calling for rain  this saturday thru next wednesday, maybe the food plots will make it.


----------



## joemeadows

congrats roscoe


----------



## doublecc27

we have had some real goodbucks so far on camera this yr with a lot of potentially good one for next yr but bow season has been dead so far have only seen one doe so far. headn up this weekend hopen for a lil better activity.


----------



## joemeadows

good luck


----------



## NapoleonTanerite

We hunt a property off of Garrison Drive south of Chauncey.  We've been cultivating it with feeders such since june.  Well, today we went to check on the property and one of our two stands and one of our cameras were STOLEN.  Thieving scumbags.

As for what we've been seeing, several does, no bucks, lots of turkeys.  Hopefully the does bring in the bucks as the season progresses.


----------



## roscoe54

My neighbor said lately there has been alot of stealing going on.Are you close to town if you are the worst it will be.My neighbor keep a eye on my place if you have neighbors get to know them it helps me.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

my neighbor keep an eye on my place when we are not there, get to know the neighbors


----------



## Ariel05

was anybody up in Dodge this weekend, just wondering how much rain we got?


----------



## roscoe54

Ariel just talk to my neighbor said they got 4/10 gave me some good news said my foodplots made it.

    Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

thats good news Roscoe, i guess my foodplots are going to make it also then.


----------



## joemeadows

that means my corn got wet lol


----------



## joemeadows

looks like deer killing weather this weekend .  Cool temps and very little moon should make them move. Is anybody going this weekend. Im trying, If I can get off monday I will be on the road friday after work


----------



## thorshelby

dodge county got 2 inches of rain monday


----------



## Ariel05

been looking at the radar and looks like it rained in Dodge today, foodplots are going to be looking good in a couple of weeks


----------



## seabear2

I will be planting friday near eastman on gooch rd. Sat out hwy 46 in se dodge


----------



## joemeadows

Heading to the woods for a 3 day hunt. I cant wait


----------



## roscoe54

Good Luck Joe looks like good weather.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## NapoleonTanerite

I haven't made it down to dodge lately, last time i was there the daytime highs were still around 95.  Has the temp drop affected when the deer are moving?  Last thing I want to do is go out to my spot during the day when they weren't moving before and then spook them.


----------



## Ariel05

good luck joe! im going to try to go on the opening of gun season.


----------



## roscoe54

Does anyone know a place in Dodge County that sells Tower Box Blinds.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

i dont know in dodge, but i remember seing some in the lumbercity hardware store in McRAE a couple of months ago.


----------



## Chadx1981

There is a guy in Milan that has some he builds


----------



## roscoe54

Thanks I will be up opening week of gun and take a look.

   Salvation is for all who be live in Gods Word


----------



## mossyhorn

x tuff trailers in eastman sells tower stands and so does rawlings mfg.


----------



## roscoe54

Thank you I found the number to Rawlings but could not find the number to X Tuff Trailers.Just wondering do you sell golf carts off 341.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

theres a processor in hawkinsville thats sells some pretty nice bow blinds   I dont know the name of it


----------



## joemeadows

shot a doe at 31yrd sunday night found her monday morning
the weather was awsome 76 during the day 55 at night and monday morning was 48 deer was moving like crazy


----------



## Ariel05

congrats joe!


----------



## doublecc27

thats good to know they where moving better, i am ready to put the sticks down and grave the old smoke pole this weekend. game camera wise this is lookin like a lil bit of a slower yr for us than normal. we normally have 8 to 10 on the hit list but this yr we are only showin four but that can change fast once the rut gets close.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Heading up with my ole man, and my 10yr old Sat.  Hope to put my son on a deer.  Don't know if I would rather him shoot it with me sitting with him or my dad....

Planning on a Sat-Tues morning trip.  It will be a great time.  Really starting to look get excited.


----------



## roscoe54

Glad you got one Joe.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## mossyhorn

yes that be me with the carts


----------



## roscoe54

Well its here opening gun who's going.I will leave Thursday Come back Tuesday warm weather this week.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

my dad is going on wednesday, i wont be going till next week on wednesday


----------



## ruger3006

Harris county meats is the place off 341 thats has the towers in hawkinsville (hartford)


----------



## roscoe54

Thank you.


   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

looks like it might rain in Dodge in the next few days, good news for the plots


----------



## Chadx1981

When's it calling for rain?


----------



## Ariel05

theres a 20% tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Gone Fishin

Worst Hunter Ever....... (in my best Simson's comic book guy voice)

My dad and son hunted from a 2-man ladder, I sat in ground blind, or climber
SW of Milan

Sat afternoon - no one saw a deer
Sun morning - no one saw a deer
Sun afternoon - no one saw a deer
Mon morning - no one saw a deer
Mon afternoon - Dad/son saw a buck ~7pm, looked like a small 8pt - no shot / me NOTHING
Tues morning - no one saw a deer

Saw young doe in food plot ~noonish Sunday on way to Rhine, road kill hog on way to Jacksonville Tues.

We stayed in McRae and didn't see any deer driving to/from the lease.

Where are the deer?
1)  It was ~high 50's mornings, but warm afternoons.  Very light winds.
2)  The peanuts were being harvested. 

There were scrapes everywhere.  We must have found 15-20 scrapes.  They looked to be 1-5 days old (no rain, so it was difficult to tell), but they were scrapes.

We hunted pines.  We hunted bottoms.  There were tons of acorns on the ground in the bottoms.  

Question:
There was a peanut farm ~1/4 mile away, with peanuts drying.  Were the deer feeding on the peanuts and not moving?


----------



## Ariel05

could be they were feeding on the peanut and bedding down close to it, i think this weekend is going to be really good.opening day of gun season is usually good.


----------



## Gone Fishin

That is what I was thinking.  There weren't enough people in the woods to get them moving.


----------



## doublecc27

hunted this weekend and between me and my dad sat we did not see much other than a few does, but on sun we seen 6 bucks 2 were good 8 pts around the 100 in mark that we let walk and the others a lil smaller. so it wasnt to bad all the big mature bucks we had on camera we have had numerous daytime pics of them but the last 2 weeks only a few an thats it.


----------



## SwampMoss

Heading down this week to pick up my tractor and do some hunting hope they are moving better.


----------



## joemeadows

good luck to all going for opening gun.I will not be going up untill next weekend


----------



## roscoe54

Got home today saw a real nice buck Friday morning behind the house.Sat,Sun,Monday Eighteen does.Check my camera on the property I bought had over sevenhundred pictures. Some nice bucks didn't hunt it wait till the rut.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

just got back from Dodge seen 6 does a spike and a 6 pt will be going back the beginnign of november


----------



## doublecc27

went this past weekend and saw a ton of does one decent 8pt and some other smaller ones, headn back this weekend should start getting right here shortly.


----------



## joemeadows

trying to head out friday with work permitting


----------



## SwampMoss

Went this past weekend saw 7 bucks and 12 does.  One real nice 8pt.  Also, saw a 5 or 6 point chase a doe around in circles.


----------



## roscoe54

Next time you don't feel like cooking lunch there is place in Eastman all you can eat home cooking 8.00 dollars.Sugarberrys on main st.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## seabear2

1 word "DRY"


----------



## joemeadows

gonna give it a try roscoe


----------



## Ariel05

anybody think the rut is going to be early this year? ive been hearing a lot of people saying it might be a couple weeks earlier, and the six point i saw on opening day was following a doe.


----------



## roscoe54

You never know the rut were I hunt in South Florida was real short this year.I will be in Georgia Nov 8 and stay about 5 days.



  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

im planning on going nov3, i think it should be on by that time.


----------



## doublecc27

just got back fom hunting this weekend sat morning was on fire between 4 of us we all seen good bucks killed 2  an 8pt an a 9pt the 8pt was 19 in wide inside both cruzn through just after daylight the 9 was pretty decent probly should have let walk but still nice ill post some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Ariel05

congrats doublecc! good to hear that someone got something.


----------



## joemeadows

We were up this weekend, I seen 14 does and a 6 point saturday morning.2 does and a big coyote saturday evening. 4 does sunday morning. Out of all that I shot another big doe saturday morning. They were moving realy good between 9-12  found a great proccesor on jim ross rd in eastman I will post name and phone # once I find his card.Cant wait to get them cube stakes back.I think were gonna go back up tuesday-sunday were gonna have another cold front come threw this weekend comeing and a good moon should make a good trip


----------



## joemeadows

We also found about 40 or 50 scrapes you could not walk 30yd without seeing a scrape


----------



## Ariel05

congrats on another doe Joe! i went a week ago and was looking for scrapes and rubs and didnt see any,


----------



## joemeadows

Mr.Big will show his face this weekend coming


----------



## roscoe54

Good luck Joe this coming weekend get time look at the Big Buck on the deer hunting report thread. Dodge County 11 point 152 inches of horn 5:06 pm.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## thorshelby

joe his name is billy joinner he's been doing my deer for years


----------



## joemeadows

thats the guy , He claims to be the best and he seems to be a great guy


----------



## Gone Fishin

Heading back up to hunt Sat afternoon, Sun, & Monday morning....  

Last week I asked my son if he wanted to go with my dad and I, well he wasn't very committed.  I asked him again yesterday, and he said.  "Do you think they have harvested all of the peanuts from that field."

I said "They will all be picked by now.  We should see several deer this trip."

Then his attitude changed to 'Yeah, I want to go.'


----------



## thorshelby

roscoe,is that dodge county buck the shine runner thread 10/18/2010 where the wife killed it


----------



## roscoe54

Posted yesterday Mossyoak 83


----------



## LongHornHunter

Wasn't going to go this weekend, but the weather sure is looking like it's going to turn for the better!  The rain and cool weather is much needed.


----------



## stealthman52

LongHorn, you hunt near McRae?


----------



## LongHornHunter

stealthman52 said:


> LongHorn, you hunt near McRae?



Stealth
About 10 miles away outside of Chauncey.


----------



## thorshelby

LORD thankyou rain at last


----------



## doublecc27

does anybody know how much or if any rain has fallin in eastman


----------



## LongHornHunter

I have been looking at the radar all today and Eastman got a good couple hours of it.  At least 1.5 - 2 inches.  Should knock down most of the dust and give the foodplots a much needed drink.  Double C, are you headed up this weekend?


----------



## doublecc27

oh yea i am leaving in a few hrs i am going to hunt fri sat and sun then head back, should be a pretty good weekend


----------



## Ariel05

good luck roscoe! i wont be up there till the middle of next week. looks like its been raining up in dodge today and yesterday, we sure needed the rain.


----------



## iconz23

Ariel05 said:


> good luck roscoe! i wont be up there till the middle of next week. looks like its been raining up in dodge today and yesterday, we sure needed the rain.



That's great news! not to beat the horse  but my food plots in Dodge look THRISTY!!! Gonna go tomorrow, Sat and Sun! Didn't see anything yesterday, so hoping for redemption!


----------



## joemeadows

I just got home I was up there wed-sun the rain was heavy for the better part of the day wendsday.Had a nice cold front got down to 42 in eastman.Between me and my dad we saw 2 does and a 4 point. It was pretty slow for us I dont know what happen.I was up there 2 days before we all seen a bunch of deer


----------



## joemeadows

I did see a guy on the side of highway 87 riding a red 4 wheeler saturday morning he had a hoss tied to the back I dont know how big it was but It was big. Does anybody know this guy and how big that brute was.


----------



## doublecc27

we had a slow weekend seen a few young 8pts that were let go but not to much going on. headn up thurs-mon it should be on.


----------



## gatorboy

Joe we're off 87, not sure about the red 4 wheeler.  We've got several but no red ones.  We've got 2 does down & 6 point first thing Sunday morning.  Lots of big ones on film, but not showing up with the suns out...for now.  Good luck!


----------



## LongHornHunter

Went up Fri through Sunday.  I saw 9 deer mostly does and only a couple of young bucks.  Most of the movement was from 9am on, so they were moving but a little later.  The other guys saw deer on every sit, but no mature deer yet.


----------



## roll tide

I went Friday and there was hardly a scrape to be found, by the time I left Sunday afternoon there was a scrape under every tree limb just about it. Looks like the next couple of weeks could get real interesting if the weather will cooperate. I hunt just outside of Rhine by the way.


----------



## Ariel05

im heading to Dodge tomorrow. should be a good week.


----------



## roscoe54

Good hunting Ariel maybe we will hit the Rut.Iam coming up Friday stay 5 or 6 days.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

im hoping to get a 3 day weekend and head back up .  Weather in the low 30.s  I think the rut is gonna be full on by sunday


----------



## thorshelby

headed up sat am for 9 days .good luck all.Joe may see you at Billy's.I drive 2004 White GMC crew cab


----------



## joemeadows

good luck to all knock em dead


----------



## sticksnbones

Im New to the area.
Any news on the area just north of Eastman?  

I am hunting off of Jim Pruett RD.  
Good luck
!


----------



## Chadx1981

On the rd to dodge I'll update tomm night


----------



## joemeadows

heading to dodge               getting the heck out of florida


----------



## roll tide

Killed a nice 8 this morning running 2 does in south Dodge just outside of Rhine.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Dodge*

A little slow around us had a missed opportunity on a group of does and saw a few small bucks. You gotta a pic of that rhine 8 pt? We are in that area. What time was he chasing?


----------



## joemeadows

I rattled in two spikes saturday evening and saw a doe early saturday afternoon. Other than that it was pretty slow for us.The one spike tended a scrap about 40yds from me and I got it on film.


A guy that lives next to our land has sticky fingers and everybody knows it, and one of my stands came up missing.I know it was him because his daddy owns the land I hunt on and they have the code to the gate.There are also tire tracks that match his on his truck.But I dont lease from his dad I lease from a farmer that plants the fields so I called the farmer up,He did some checking and the guy got arrested wendsday for stealing and he is still in jail.I will probally never see my stand or prove it was him.Everybody I meet around there tells me that he is a theif.A guys chainsaw came up missing and another guys welding leads.He wont  have to worry about jail if I catch him out there.


----------



## Ariel05

just got back from dodge, got a nice 10 pt on thursday afternoon at 6:30 he was chasing and he had a swollen neck and smelling bad. seen a ton of does a spike a 4 pt 8 hens and 2 long beards, was a good couple of days.


----------



## kornbread

seen two spikes chasing does yesterday around 10am and  a good 8 pt following the same trail in rhine. this week here should be it.


----------



## doublecc27

was n eastman this weekend we all seen deer had a couple 8pts chasin does but they just wasnt a shooter, hopefully the big boys will be movin shortly


----------



## LongHornHunter

Went last Thursday to Saturday and everyone saw deer.  I saw a deer on every hunt.  They seemed to be a little more active in the evening hunts, especially before the cold front.  The deer was in the food plots.  I saw a couple of nice bucks, but no shooters.  The bucks I saw were not in rut yet.


----------



## roll tide

This is a pic from my phone. Im doing a skull mount on him. He wasn`t real swole up or his hocks real dark but he had the does tongues hanging out when they came by. I hunt close to Hopewell baptist church. They came by me at about ten. Saw two does earlier that morning with nothing behind them. He had broken brows and was beat up pretty good from fighting.


----------



## Ariel05

im heading to dodge tomorrow, it should be on.


----------



## doublecc27

im leaving tomorrow also, and have real high hopes


----------



## joemeadows

I talked to some friends that are on a 9 day hunt in dodge county. They have 350 acre on the edge of the gum swamp near bleackly county line.No reports of chasing but they say "they have seen a bunch of small bucks and have some nice 8s on camera.They also scored a nice wide 8point this evening.Cold front is going away.Maybe gonna be a late rut


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone have a report from around Milan/Rhine?


----------



## bigbird1

We hunt just on the outskirts of Rhine and they seem to be on lock down this week, seen a few does the last few days. Last week we seen some chasin and alot more activity then this week.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back today took a doe saw one small buck chasing.Passed on some small bucks saw alot does rut just has't kick in. Find some water you will find the deer very dry this year.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

just got back saw a couple of does and some turkeys. it was really slow this weekend, i think this dry weather has the deer messed up


----------



## Gone Fishin

Heading back up Thurs for another week of excuses, and reasoning for not seeing any deer....

I am still looking forward to it.


----------



## Ariel05

im heading up on Friday, i hope this cold weather and the rain is going to have them moving.


----------



## roscoe54

Hope the Big boys are moving for yall.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## doublecc27

was up for in eastman for 3 days and we seen tons of bucks killed a 8pt with a droptine that weighed 220pd an another nice 8pt that scored 127 out of 4 of us we seen around 15 bucks with several more shooters that slip by us headn back up thurs


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## joemeadows

nice buck double gonna try and head up friday


----------



## Ariel05

nice bucks doublecc!


----------



## Gone Fishin

Grats - nice one!!!!!

Wait OneS.   Did you kill them both?   Bigger Grats if you did.  Nice deer.


----------



## LongHornHunter

Nice bucks DoubleC. Got in yesterday afternoon. Saw a spike and turkeys last night. Did not go to stand this am until 8a because of the rain. Killed a doe this morning and hopefully I will catch a good one wandering around.


----------



## doublecc27

i wish i killed one of them my dad killed the drop tine and another guy killed the nice 8pt we ave killed a total of 5 this yr all between 115 and 128 a lil slow for us on the monsters we normally get one or two 135 and up but not yet this yr.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Tell your dad GRATs on that drop.  That is a cool rack.


----------



## gatorboy

Here's a 9 from last weekend, split brow on right side.  Weighed in at Billy's at 225 lbs.  Was still a loner but winded couple mock scraps & was on a mission.


----------



## Ariel05

nice deer gatorbor!


----------



## Ariel05

im heading up to Dodge 2morrow, hopefully they r moving, they were on lockdown last weekend.


----------



## gatorboy

They were moving between 9 & noon, then not till right before dark.  Much different moon two weekends ago when I was up then this, good luck!


----------



## roscoe54

How was the hunting in Dodge over the weekend Ariel 

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

just got back from Dodge, didnt c a thing. hunted saturday, sunday and monday morning, didnt c a thing. heard five shots on saturday morning and didnt hear anymore shots after that. i wont be heading back till mid december. i think the rut might be over. i think it was earlier this year, and the dry weather has them sticking close to water.


----------



## joemeadows

heading to dodge for 4 days on wendsday,im not giving up yet


----------



## roscoe54

Iam going to Joe full Moon or not, If the ruts over the shortest rut since I have been going Good Luck.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## doublecc27

got back sun we seen a good bit of deer my brother killed a big cull buck sun morning after a doe it was a 200pd 7pt had one pretty side and the other was messed up, seen a couple small 8pts they got the pass, but did have some new bucks on camera that were very nice.


----------



## Ariel05

happy thanksgiving to everyone!!


----------



## joemeadows

no deer insight ,gonna rain in the morning and gonna cool off alittle maybe it will work out 

I got a 4.5 year okd 8point on camera about 19" outside 1 broken brow tine

Happy Thanksgiving Im thankful my wife let me skip family diner to come to georgia hunting for 4 days


----------



## Chadx1981

Does anyone think tomm w weather the deer are going to lose there minds or have I for thinking they might?


----------



## bowhunter150

is the rut over in dodge are is it goin to be late when was it last yr


----------



## Ariel05

anyone have any luck?


----------



## doublecc27

i was in dodge this weekend real slow fri and sat morning and then it turned on fire sat afternoon with a bunch of bucks seen, sun morning was even better i killed a 135 in 9pt with a doe hes a stud i will post pics up shortly.


----------



## Ariel05

good to hear u got one doubleecc!


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## Chadx1981

Way to go dubcc will be anxious to see the pics


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey there it is nice


----------



## doublecc27

I let him go when he was 3.5 yrs old did not see him at all last yr then he showed back up finally he is a good one you could tell hes ruttn hard stunk real bad and real thin in the hips and a lot of loose skin. he had 11.5 in g2 23 in main beams 16.5 in spread


----------



## roll tide

Had a pretty nice 8 ptr chase a doe in front of my me on my 4 wheeler at ! o`clock this afternoon.


----------



## Ariel05

thats a great deer dcc!! did u all weigh him


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey double cc do u mind telling me ur club stats. Like how big how many acres how many member etc


----------



## kornbread

we will be in rhine all day tomorrow in the stand ill give yall a update . congrats on the bruiser dcc!


----------



## doublecc27

he weighed 180 but looked as if he was down a good 20 pds or so. we dont have a club we have private lease of about 2000 ac its just my family and another family thats in it at most that hunt it is 7 people, we have had it for 10 yrs the 2 biggest that we have killed as a 162 an a 165. we do not shoot young bucks, but every now and then there is a mistake but we stay on top of it.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back today small bucks and does again.Heard shooting about every Morning around 6o to 6:30 I think there was some Moon huntin going on.Nice buck doublecc

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## roscoe54

Joe I was reading the paper saw were they arrested someone for stealing off jim ross road.Last name rigby didn't know if he was the one that took your stand.


----------



## kornbread

seen a few bucks today one was chasing a doe .


----------



## joemeadows

Im not saying any names on hear but ????? Me and the news paper both know who did it lol


----------



## iconz23

Anyone seeing any chasing?. . . . . I know there's been talk 'bout the rut being over. We've seen only 1 buck chasing and at least one of us has been in dodge every other day for the past month... I'm thinkin its just getting started! Saw the first scrapes of the year scouting yesterday. Anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## doublecc27

im saying the rut is over we killed 5 very mature bucks from the 12th through the 28th an seen numerous other good bucks on their feet chasing or tending to does through this time period with tons of rubs aand scrapes right before then. also this weekend i seen about a 115in 8pt out just feedn with another lil buck but he got the past. even a lot of our gam cam pics had bucks back in pairs on them.


----------



## iconz23

Somehow, we missed it then. I was in the woods the every day between the 17th and the 21st off of bell line rd, and we saw 1 small buck chasing.  We were (and still are) seeing tons of tracks... Maybe they were night walkin.


----------



## doublecc27

a few questions for you do yall manage your land how many does do yall shoot how much land do yall have and is it heavy pressured, we try our best to keep the pressure as little as possible we do not shoot a doe till dec 1st we keep as little gun shots going off as possible and we do not shoot unless its 120 or better and we always see real good buck activity. this yr i have seen a 5pt 6pt 7pt 4 diff 8pt and 2 9pt which i shot one that was 135 in.


----------



## Ariel05

i havent shot a doe in three years, i only shot mature deer. ive seen this year about 5 bucks and maybe 10 does.


----------



## iconz23

Double c, Great questions... 240ac . . .  We've killed 2 does this yr. and 2 bucks (2 kids got their first... both 2.5 y/o large 6pts.). We've had the land 12 years, and have a total of 5 people hunting the land. 3 of us also have another, larger (3k ac) club in bleckley co. that they hunt also. The other 2 (myself and another) only get to hunt 2-3 times a week at most. (i've been 18 times this season, all rifle). 2 years ago, a huge 18pt (arguably 22) non typ was taken. And we've gotten probably 9 other bucks 8pt + off of the land in the past 5 years.... We had this same issue last year, except only 2 deer were taken all year off of the land all season. The only difference that I can think of this year is that we didn't plant spring/summer plots b/c of the heat and lack of water. 

I've seen 6 deer total this year, myself. (saw 15 last year, mostly does, 2 small bucks). And as a group, we've seen about 20 total this year. (only one that was 8+)... that was passed on.
 Side note, I saw 2 of my six yesterday evening, both were 6 pointers at 5:38 and 5:45... The guy i was huntin with saw a 7 at 5pm also. 

Hope this helps.. thx for the replies


----------



## Chadx1981

I'll be responding soon dub


----------



## gatorboy

Great question!  We've got about 700 ac with 8 members (1 only bow hunts and another has been there once) but we try to keep it a decent 6 pt or better.  Bow season is where we try to take a doe but no little ones.  We've planted this year & the good Lord was good to use with the rain (we waited after hearing the horror stories on here) & the plots are all full.  We've had a 225 lb 9 and a 4 yr old 8 pt that was about 185 taken, 2 does.  Have seen probably 20 other bucks and many does.  Tough to manage with other tracks being hunted around us but we try to use our best judgement and leave the rest for stories later.


----------



## doublecc27

something about our land we have about 2k acres not all continous but close to it, one thing we do is put the feed to them whether its food plots through the yr protien feeders and corn feeders, because if you dont have a good supply of deer than what do you expect to see. also we do not bow hunt our land what so ever we let the neighbors teach the deer early in the yr they are being hunted while we have have ample supply of food for them to make a new home on our land. also we do not shoot no does until after the rut we try to have as less of pressure on the woods as possible to have as much daytime activity as possibile. we also go to a 120in min


----------



## roscoe54

I have 98 acres I don"t kill small bucks or does. I lease land and will take no more than 2 does and feed year round.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

my parents own 50 acres and thats where i do my hunting. my neighbors hunt maybe once or twice a year, so the area around me doesnt have a lot of pressure. i c maybe five or six bucks, and ten or twelve does a year. i dont shot does, only mature deer.now we r trying to buy 16acres next to our property, and i want to lease 60 acres on the other side of our property.


----------



## joemeadows

Does anybody know if sub leasing is illegal? I lease land from a farmer but he dont own the property, he lease the land from the actual owner. The owner saw me pulling out the gate a while back and gave me his phone # he told me if I wanted it next year to call him instead of the farmer.Well the farmer found out about it and now is threatend to throw us off the land at the end of deer season but our lease dont run out until end of turkey season in 2011.What should I do?


----------



## Ariel05

after your lease expires, find something else. thats what i would do.


----------



## joemeadows

yea but hes saying get your stands out the last day of deer season but our lease is not up until the last day of turkey season 2011


----------



## Ariel05

you should probably talk to the owner of the property.


----------



## joemeadows

I will call him in the morning, I have a hand righten lease from the farmer with the dates and location of the property.


----------



## Ariel05

if i leased my land to a farmer to just farm, and then the farmer leased the land to somebody else to hunt, i would be mad. just talk it over with the owner and c what he saids.


----------



## gatorboy

My experience is these landowners lease it to the farmers who are locals and aren't too concerned with what they do with it as long as they take care of it.  Typically these farmers lease it for years and the land owner knows & trusts them, so for you to call him not knowing you may only make it worse but fairs fair if you've paid thru turkey the farmer should make it right unless you've given him some reason to make ya leave but if that's the case, which I don't think it is, he would've already given you the boot!  

Plenty of leases that can't fill up this year and the same will more then likely be for next year if you want to just write off that lease & move on.


----------



## roscoe54

I think the farmer has farming and hunting rights,does he have the right to sub lease, you would have to talk to the owner.If the farmer has a long term lease I would look for a new lease it will cause you a lot of problems, if he has a long term lease.I would tell him if he wants to break the contract to refund you the Months he is taking from you.Owner is your best bet if you lose your lease Iam sure will find you something.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

the last day of turkey im pulling everything out and im not looking back.Theres plenty of woods in ga to hunt.


----------



## joesouth44

*Hunting Land*

Joe sometimes is best not to put nose where it doesn't belong, the land owner had to tell farmer you was trying to lease the land from him, lots of these farmers have farming and hunting rights, and they know these farmers and trust them, next time keep that mouth shut, just my opinion.


----------



## joemeadows

Hey Joesouth maybe you should read my post again before you open your mouth.Im a stand up guy and enjoy hunting just like everybody here and if I can save some money im not gonna turn it down.Like my post said, the land owner aproached me.I did not look the guy up or go knock on his door.He told me to come see him if I wanted the land again next year.He also told me he would still lease the farmer the farm rights.


----------



## Gone Fishin

More pressing matters.........

Anyone seeing any movement.  50/50 chance I am heading back up this weekend.  Need 1 more for the freezer.  (for a total of 2)


----------



## joemeadows

I will be heading up after xmas gonna try to bag a big buck , one last chance .  Cant wait for turkey season to get started I just got a new turkey gun


----------



## Ariel05

im heading up after xmas also, i think the deer should be hitting the foodplots hard by then.


----------



## joemeadows

food source should be limited


----------



## joemeadows




----------



## joemeadows

maybe I will stumble across this fella I been hunting all season
what do you guys think of this wide 8 point


----------



## Ariel05

hes nice deer joe, looks like a 3 and a half year old, 17 or 18 inch spread


----------



## joemeadows

I was thinking 18 or 19 but dont really know. But he is a dandy buck.I would be very happy with him on the wall


----------



## iconz23

Nice buck! And, if you'd be happy. . . that's all that matters! Get em!


----------



## doublecc27

he looks about 17in inside and around 120 or so


----------



## joemeadows

would you guys shoot him?
I know I will if I get the chance


----------



## doublecc27

How we do it is, if i havent shot one yet he would be down, but if i already got one no he would get the pass. but aging them and stuff on cam can be tuff i make my decision when i see them if they make me say wow and grab my gun quick than there a shooter lol.


----------



## Ariel05

i would shot him, hes a nice deer.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Land that I leased:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0273,-83.14333&spn=0.002198,0.004329&t=h&z=18

My dad and I hunted it 4 weekends and only saw 1 deer, and a few tracks.  The land looks GREAT. We expected to see tons of deer, but were disappointed.  I don't know why we didn't see any deer.    

Mz weekend there were tons of scrapes, some rubs, and we were excited (first time to see the land other than google maps).  The next 2 hunts we couldn't find a scrape or a fresh rub.  This past weekend we were up and there were a few scrapes (makes no sense). 

Anyway due to the lack of deer sightings on the property we probably won't re-lease the property.  It is a very pretty piece of property.  I just wanted others on here to know what I know about the property.  

Maybe it was a bad year.  
Maybe someone was baiting deer on the adjacent land.  
I just don't know.


----------



## kornbread

is your land private owned or timber co?


----------



## Gone Fishin

Timber company


----------



## joemeadows

The locals probally hunting it all week and you show up on the weekends.Happens all the time


----------



## Ariel05

the land looks good gone fishing. it was a tough year for everyone, the rut was weird this year, and the dry weather,  had all the deer messed up. try one more year and c what happens. this year i saw deer, but not as many as i thought i was going to c. my neighbors say the same thing very slow.


----------



## doublecc27

it was a lil slow for us but for the most part we seen a bunch of deer every time, we had some very nice bucks on camera this yr but not quite as many as normal, but like we do every yr we work hard to make the following yr better than this one.


----------



## Gone Fishin

It is very pretty land.  I don't plan to re-new the lease, so I want others on here to know about it.  It should be covered up with deer.  Don't know..........


----------



## joemeadows

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Ariel05

merry xmas to everyone!


----------



## joemeadows

dang good christmas and birthday   "coyote caller - night vision - moultrie game cam- mossberg fully rifled barrell with scope- and a remington 700 300 win mag with scope "


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Merry Christmas!  It was a good year although all I got was meat for the freezer.  The wallhanger still eludes me, although I know hes out there. Kinda fustrating.  Glad you guys are doing good.  Going up after season for a pheasant shoot at our neighbors.  Can't wait to try my new shotgun I got for Christmas!


----------



## joemeadows

Doing a little hog hunting here in florida put a camera out on a friends property.Hogs have about 3 acres rooted up pretty  bad.Gonna go one night after work this week.Its a 5 acre trac that backs up to a wooded pasture.This time of year they really like his property. Great bow set up.


----------



## roscoe54

Looking to lease 100 acres or less around Chauncey if someone finds something.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

*Little help*

I am looking for land around the surrounding areas of Milan in both dodge and telfair county. Not real interested in a club but if you want to shoot me a message about it I will have a look at what you have. Needs to be low members, qdm, etc. Let me know if y'all know of anything.

Chadx1981@aol.com is my email or you can shoot me a pm on here.

Thanks


----------



## Chadx1981

I will add I'm looking to lease not purchase.


----------



## Chadx1981

Has anyone heard of anything?


----------



## Chadx1981

Does anyone have any pics of any good survivors?


----------



## Ariel05

i talked to my neighbor n he said its been raining a lot the last couple of weeks, he said he saw 35 turkeys in his field. And he also saw three long beard in front of my gate. I dont have a trail camera so i dont know what made it.


----------



## Chadx1981

When are y'all planting?


----------



## Chadx1981

Just curious when are yall going to plant?


----------



## Ariel05

i just run feeders in the summer time, theres a little of farming around me so i guess i dont really need it. if your going to plant im guessing the end of march would be a good time.


----------



## roscoe54

May plant Buck Wheat they say it's a soil builder.If I plant I will wait till May.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## roscoe54

Saw a good deal on 37acres in Telfair if someone looking to buy some land.Send me a P.M


Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

i just bought 16 acres, that borders to our 52 acres. i bought it in february. im not looking to buy anything right now. U can find some great deals right now, in laurens, dodge, and telfair.


----------



## Chadx1981

Does anyone hunt just north of Milan a couple of miles up Milan/chauncy highway?


----------



## Ariel05

i hunt north of chauncey


----------



## roscoe54

Ariel did your property  belong to Rex Barritine at one time?


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

Thanks for responding I got a new place and trying to locate some people who hunt around me so I can tryin figure out what's what!.


----------



## Ariel05

Roscoe my property did belong to Rex at one point. how u know about that property


----------



## Ariel05

we bought it from him i believe it was in 2006 or 2007


----------



## roscoe54

When I was looking to buy property Rex show me the property.I was on the tax assessors web sight and saw that someone from Miami bought the property.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## roscoe54

Chad I hunt North of Milan on 165 Chauncey Rhine highway.


Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

How come u never bought it Roscoe? Rex showed us a few properties but from all the ones he showed us, that one is the one we liked the most. at the time we got a good deal. we got it for like 1,700 dollars an acre. We've done roads, foodplots, shooting houses, and we builded a house. now we r doing an additon to the house.


----------



## roscoe54

He did not know how many acres he had guest it to be around 70 plus acres.Was a little concern about number of people living next to the property.I like the property just decided to keep looking.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

its suppose to be about 70 acres, but i also think it may be a little more, the property goes back pretty far. The neighbors r pretty good, they dont hunt but once or twice a year, and are very nice they visit us when we r there.


----------



## Chadx1981

Is ne one gonna plant this weekend? My forecast shows for some decent rain next week. What are y'all thinking?


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Chad

I'm real close to milan-chauncey road, actually el bethel church rd., near chauncey.  Waitin till fall to plant anything.


----------



## Ariel05

i talked to my neighbor on saturday n he said its been raining pretty good up there. it looks like its going to rain later this week. I would plant.


----------



## Chadx1981

I am going to give it a shot!


----------



## Chadx1981

Does anyone coming from fla take 75 to anywhere around milan? I was trying to figure out the best route to take.


----------



## roscoe54

I get off at Ashburn take Hwy 112 to Rochelle take right on Hwy 280 to Milan.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

i go by 95, but i have gone two or three times by 75. take 75 and get off on exit 101, go east on 280 and then get highway 165 to milan.


----------



## Chadx1981

I had a nice weekend up there. I got most of my food plots done. I dont see much rain though. It sure did change up on me fast. The property I lease is up milan chauncey highway about 3 miles or so in there on the right. I had what I believe to be a trespasser and hope he doesnt come back. I am not sure if he knows the property is leased at this time since I just got it but I hope I dont see him again. I have an amazing video of this guy but will not release it because I am offering a second chance. Any information would be appreciated or if you know people who frequent this area please advise them we do not like trespassing. Thanks.


----------



## Chadx1981

By the way I took the cordele exit on 280 I made good time and lots less hassle. The contruction south of tifton is done as well.


----------



## Ariel05

hope ur foodplots come out good chad, post some pics when they come out. im heading up there i believe may 1. going to do some work on the house, and do some work on the property.


----------



## joemeadows

heading up tomorrow to call some birds , been busy working 6 days a week and catching hogs by the truck loads down here in florida, I havent even been up to the lease sence the last day of deer season. wish me luck


----------



## Chadx1981

How did it go joe


----------



## roscoe54

Well how did everyone's Turkey season go, I took two nice birds.Planted my foodplots with Rackmaster spring and summer hopeing the rain will come.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

I didn't go turkey hunting in ga. I went in fla and didnt get any. I did not try but twice though. I planted April 17. Soybeans sorghum sunflowers lab lab Asheynomone and iron clay peas. I put down 2 tons of lime and about a 1000 lbs of fert. It's not a whole lota land to plant but it's my first year. We will see what happens.


----------



## Chadx1981

Anybody been up to Dodge recently. I am curious to find out how the plots are doing?


----------



## roscoe54

I was up last Month most of my foodplot was dead.Talk to my  neighbor this Week he said they had 2" of rain last week. Going up next week to look at some property to lease.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

*Roscoe*

Hey Roscoe I know someone  that's trying to lease some land in area pm me I'll put u on cintact


----------



## cch0830

I got in a lease this year over near Eastman. About 140 acres. I got a couple of cameras setup and some feeders. Already getting a lot of traffic. Seen a few different does and a couple of different bucks. Nothing real big yet. I still got some scouting to do. I posted some trail camera pics over in that forum.


----------



## Chadx1981

*New lease*

Hey cch I just got a new lease in dodge myself. I saw ur post. I think those guys are about right on there guesses. I have 650 ac just north of Milan a couple of miles. There are some good deer up your way I know that. The previous two years I was also in dodge. I killed the ten point pictured in my avatar the year before last and my cousin killed a really nice 9 pt and another guy killed a good ten. Need less to say it was a good season. All of our action had been from about nov 15th on. We had a guy kill a super buck next door to us last year in mid dec. This was a big buck. By the way I'm in your boat with the deer pics. I have more action then ever on cam but nothing big yet. Lots of small bucks and tons of does. Keep posting in here I'll keep in touch.


----------



## cch0830

Chadx1981 said:


> Hey cch I just got a new lease in dodge myself. I saw ur post. I think those guys are about right on there guesses. I have 650 ac just north of Milan a couple of miles. There are some good deer up your way I know that. The previous two years I was also in dodge. I killed the ten point pictured in my avatar the year before last and my cousin killed a really nice 9 pt and another guy killed a good ten. Need less to say it was a good season. All of our action had been from about nov 15th on. We had a guy kill a super buck next door to us last year in mid dec. This was a big buck. By the way I'm in your boat with the deer pics. I have more action then ever on cam but nothing big yet. Lots of small bucks and tons of does. Keep posting in here I'll keep in touch.



Good deal. I was glad to see a Dodge County thread in the Reports. I will keep a current status of my lease on here for now on.


----------



## Chadx1981

This thread stays pretty active
Especially during hunting season.


----------



## Chadx1981

This thread stays pretty active
Especially during hunting season.


----------



## cch0830

Checked the cameras today. I got a lot of does running around. Good size ones. Caught a couple of fawns with a mama on camera. You can check out the pic in "Trail Cams"


----------



## gatorboy

We're going up this weekend to set up our camp, lost our other piece, and plan on putting out some new camera's.  Hope to post in 3 weeks when we go back up for the last bit of work before bow opens.  Can't wait!


----------



## Ariel05

anyone know where to buy bulk corn around chauncey. i havent been up to dodge in quite a while n i bet bagged corn must be atleast 10 dollars.


----------



## Chadx1981

I might driving hold on


----------



## doublecc27

Im heading up this weekend also, i was wandering the same thing about buying it in bulk two weeks ago it was 10.25 in eastman


----------



## Ariel05

10.25 is a lot of money for a bag of corn, i remember 6-7 years ago when it was 3-4 dollars a bag.


----------



## doublecc27

yea its crazy, hopefully we can find it by the drum to save some.


----------



## roscoe54

Call Mark Knolls 229-315-4349. 45 dollars a drum you will have to bring your own drums.He is in Milan.


   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Ariel05

thanks roscoe! thats a great price.


----------



## Chadx1981

That's who's I was talkin about Roscoe. Have u talked this year?


----------



## roscoe54

This Morning.


----------



## Chadx1981

Roscoe u are the man!!!


----------



## cch0830

I finally got some big boys on my cameras. A couple of 8s, one 9, and a big 6. With a little more time for growth and the way they've been eating the corn, hopefully some will get bigger or get more points. I posted a few pics in the Trail Camera forum. I am still moving feeders and cams around to figure out all my stand and blind locations. I hope to get those setup at the end of the month. I am going to try out some Throw & Grow in a couple of spots too.


----------



## Buck Seeker

Im in my second year in Telfair county (Scotland).  We are going to start on our food plots on the first week of September.  I'm one of the few bow hunters on our lease.  I see yall had some good conversations last hunting season for our area and was wondering if you was going to continue it this year.  It would be nice to know how successful hunters are in the Telfair, Dodge, Laurens, and Wheeler county areas?  Last season we shot a total of 22 deer but with 15 hunters hunting 2000 acres that doesn't seem to me to be that big of number.  Of those 22 deer only three of those deer were considered quality bucks.  I was wondering how that compares with yall's season in the same area?  I look forward to getting some feed back.


----------



## doublecc27

I just posted some trail cam pics under " several good bucks"


----------



## Ariel05

when r u all going to plant your food plots? im going to plant sept 10


----------



## cch0830

End of this month


----------



## Ariel05

i would like to plant at the end of the month but wont be able to due to school, forecast has some rain for next week, maybe it will be enough, and one of my plots has the well  next to it so that should help some.


----------



## Chadx1981

End of the month


----------



## seabear2

I will be planting for clients in Dodge Co 9/29 and 9/30. I will be out the Eastman/Dublin Hwy the first day and off Hwy 46 the second. 

One thing I am doing now that the economy is so bad is tilling only for those that want to go that route. This will save the club members some money. They can spread and cover the seed themselves. This worked well last year with clubs on a low budget and with the cost of fuel towing a tractor from FL.


----------



## Chadx1981

Anybody know what kinda rain was in Milan? According to the McRae calculator they got .33 in yesterday and .73 in today. Pretty good rain hopefully it will fill some creeks.


----------



## Chadx1981

Any reports from dodge on my way now


----------



## cch0830

Killed a six point the other day. I got 5 trail cams spread out over 140 acres and all my pics show bucks walking at midnight and does in the morning. Killed the six at 8 in the morning surprisingly


----------



## doublecc27

Hunted this past weeknd seen a pile of deer sat, let a 5pt 6pt 8pt and 9pt walk none over a 105 in or so, but plenty of movement but nothing on sun. still gettn plenty of daylight big buck pics and all are still in velvet except a few.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ne pics


----------



## gatorboy

Several does & small bucks walking right at dark as that full moon would peak over the trees.  Had a nice, tall 6 still in velvet walk in  on Monday at 6:30 p.m. with not much on his mind but walking.  Nothing on Sunday.  Hope to take my daughter up next weekend so will check back in then.  

Joyner processing had 7 deer brought in opening weekend, most he's ever had this early in the season.  Best processor we've ever used in the southeast!


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone planting this weekend?


----------



## cch0830

I hope to. Been after a big 9 and 10 for the past few weeks. Jokers will not walk in day light. I'm trying to get them before rifle season. I'm surround by idiots out there. Already caught a handful of trespassers on my trail cams.


----------



## doublecc27

i planted this past sat, we got like .40 in of rain thur and fri then sun and mon got .30 so a lil hopefully it will take off. we have been lucky havent had to worry about trespassers


----------



## Chadx1981

You will be good to go hopefully double . U got any pics of those bucks ur after cch?


----------



## cch0830

Yea I've got quite a few of the 9 an 7 point. They are coming pretty regular to one of my feeders but coming right before it gets light and right after it gets dark. The 10 point is a ghost I only have a couple of pics of him and he only shows up at 2am. I've posted the pics in the trail cam forum.


----------



## Chadx1981

Thanks for responding I'll look in the trailcam thread


----------



## Chadx1981

I posted a buck in trail cams y'all check it out


----------



## LongHornHunter

Chad
Good buck...hopefully you will be able to get close up of him during the season.  Did you put the camera on a trail or just put out corn to attract?


----------



## Chadx1981

I guess I would say both. I put it out at an intersection in the corner of our property. I put out corn in front of the cam but he didnt pay any attention to it. He is heading straight for the oaks and planted pines. That pic is the only one I have.


----------



## thorshelby

nice buck Chad good luck with him


----------



## LongHornHunter

Funny you said that about corn.  Deer on our property normally ignore it too (turkey love it!).....there's going to be plenty of it around this season though.


----------



## gatorboy

Nice buck Chad, I'd agree with some of the posts that deer is 4 - 5 years old and healthy!   

Good luck!


----------



## Chadx1981

Anybody killin anything


----------



## cch0830

Heck no


----------



## LongHornHunter

Who all is heading up for the ML weekend?


----------



## Chadx1981

I am leaving this afternoon and coming back sat after am hunt


----------



## doublecc27

i am leaving this afternoon and will be their through sun morning!!!


----------



## gatorboy

we were up for the last couple days of bow and to plant, deer are moving all day long it seemed like.  Pretty good rain last couple of days, not great but greatly needed.


----------



## doublecc27

check out trail cam pic ga beast we got a really good one on pic. we seen a good handful of young bucks this weekend but nothing over 100 in


----------



## Chadx1981

Checkin now dub


----------



## gatorboy

Great day.....That's a buck of a lifetime, IMO!  Good luck fellas....


----------



## doublecc27

yea man he is stud ill be living in that stand lol, this rain should really makethe plots take off they looked pretty decent this past weekend


----------



## gatorboy

yeah I think I'd have lunch and some waters packed, get comfy and make it an all day deal.  We planted last week in hopes the rain and cooler weather would cooperate.  I know the Mcrae weather station has just under an inch the past 36 hours.


----------



## iconz23

Dodge got plenty of rain over the past 2 days. I'm in neighboring Bleckley, and our land is in Dodge and is very wet! Good timing on the planting!


----------



## iconz23

Callin for more rain next wed/thurs too, btw


----------



## roscoe54

Good luck this Weekend and stay safe.



  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## gatorboy

thanks for the rain report & everyone be safe this weekend!  Too much to do and can't get back up till November but good news is the plots should be about full by then with the rain and cool weather!


----------



## LongHornHunter

So how did opening weekend go for the fortunate ones that could go up??


----------



## cch0830

no luck. All my cams still showing night walkers


----------



## Chadx1981

Our guys did good almost saw deer every sit they got two does


----------



## doublecc27

yea we all were seeing a lot od deer and a good amount of small bucks some bumping does around a good bit, i watched a small 8pt come in and make a scrape. my gf killed her first buck a nice lil 8pt


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## LongHornHunter

Way to go!  Tell her congrats!  How much did he weigh b/c he looks like a hoss...going up tomorrow through Saturday.


----------



## doublecc27

he was like 160 he was young had a really swollen neck on him


----------



## Dodgehunter

*Funny*

Think I saw ya'll at the Huddle House in Eastman Saturday???  Nice Deer.  I hunt in SW Dodge and I am seeing a lot of activity....noticed the doe popluation seems to have increased more so than in years past.


----------



## cch0830

Here is my Novemeber hit list. Based off the times on my cameras. These boys are right behind does by at least 2 minutes. Looks like the Rut is beginning.


----------



## doublecc27

idk we wasnt at the huddle house, we def have more does than normal we have been to a few different stands and have seen up to 11 at a time so after thanksgiving we will be thinning a few!!!


----------



## Dodgehunter

*Same here*

I have some trail cam pics with 7 does in a several pics.


----------



## iconz23

We're seeing the same up on the river. 6-8 does at a time, and alot of small bucks. We're finding a good bit of fresh scrapes, no rubs yet, though! 2 does at processor so far!


----------



## LongHornHunter

Hunted last Wednesday and Thurs night and saw nothing but turkeys and a bobcat.  Got a few trail cam pics of deer moving in the morning at one spot, so I went to it Fri am and saw a ten and eight pointer that were borderline deer.  Saw a few does also.  Killed a doe Sat morning then headed back home.  Great weekend and the cooler weather probably has got them moving a bit.  Seems as though the bucks are starting to get interested in the does and it shouldn't be too much longer now.


----------



## LongHornHunter

Here's a few bucks...whatcha think??


----------



## gatorboy

Nice bucks, the second looks to be the older of the three unless that's him in the first (can't tell) but all in all I'd say you've got some quality deer where you're at.  Good Luck!


----------



## Ariel05

nice bucks long horn, the first one looks really nice. im heading up 2morrow, going to be up there for about a week. These next two weeks should be prime time. i will try to give some updates with my blackberry.


----------



## cch0830

I'm getting a handful of new bucks showing up now that the rut is picking up. Saw a tall 6 point yesterday, but didnt' get a shot. Heard some fighting in the distance right before the sun came up.


----------



## Chadx1981

Where are u at cch?


----------



## cch0830

Right outside of eastman on Rayoneir land


----------



## cch0830

took the # 2 on my hit list last night


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice seems like there moving congratulations


----------



## 35RMB

Question for you all Dodge Co. regulars. I thought the rut comes around the second week of November. And, now I am reading this.  Is it early this year?. I am getting ready to go on Nov 16. Will I be too late for the peak?  Thanks much apreciated.

BTW very nice bucks showing up in the trail cams. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## cch0830

Yea I had heard middle of November too. That may be the peak time, but it is definitely going on now. May just be getting started.


----------



## Ariel05

congrats on a great deer cch! im heading up there in a few hours.


----------



## cch0830

Thanks yall


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya I've been around for a few years your dates will be fine this is the beginning


----------



## doublecc27

you cant go wrong with the whole month of nov!! im heading up thur morning


----------



## gatorboy

I was beginning to wonder the same thing with some of the posts I've been reading.  The second week of November has been the best for us the past couple of years but I wasn't planning on leaving till the 11th but I'm rethinking that maybe the 7th would be better.  Good luck fellas!


----------



## Chadx1981

The things being posted are being caused mostly by the cold weather. There are three stages of rut. I believe we are in the first.


----------



## cch0830

Well then I officially love cold weather


----------



## Chadx1981

I have been in dodge/telfair now going on my fifth year. I have seen and my group has killed our biggest deer on nov 15 a 9pt around 125". Nov 22 125" 10 pt. On this same day on our way to clean my deer we saw a giant chasing does and we ended up missing him. Also a 125" 10 pt on thanksgiving day in 09'.  Prior to that I saw a chase in 08 on nov 27th that included a good deer. Last year on nov 15th there was a couple bucks shot and good amount of deer on the hoof. On nov 25th last year I had a good nine get on me faster then I could react and didnt have a chance to shoot. The biggest buck I know of being killed in the area was last year and he was killed on or around the 15th of December. Oh ya my cousin missed a big buck opening day last year that was a real good deer.


----------



## Chadx1981

All the deer killed were morning hunts. The buck my cousin missed was an evening watching a soybean field.


----------



## 35RMB

Thanks for the info. Boy am I getting pumped.  14 more days and counting....


----------



## gatorboy

Thanks Chad, you've got a great memory....I can usually only give you about November timeframe for the past several years.  I'll be up Wednesday now, my little girl has an honor roll awards thing and in 1st grade they still want you there but will be there for almost a week.  Good luck fellas!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Don't quote me*

Lol gator I wouldn't take these dates to court! I am giving u my best guess. We normally take most of the same days off every year and the dates of action were so close together that I feel like my guesses are pretty accurate. Good luck I will be posting. I'm headed up tomm.


----------



## SwampMoss

I hunt in NW dodge county.  We have our best luck around the NOV 9.  I try to take off to center the 9th.  This past saturday had a 9 point chasing and grunting behind some does.


----------



## Chadx1981

Thanks for posting


----------



## cch0830

Anybody on here up for meeting one day? ...even you FL boys. I am originally from TN and lived down here in GA for about 5 years now. I live in Cochran (Bleckley County), about 10 minutes from my lease in Dodge County. I have a 140 acre lease all by myself because I don't have many friends that hunt. Thought it would be cool to meet some of yall and hang out if you want. I'm 25 and married with a 3 month old little girl......I'm not a murderer or sexual predator.


----------



## cch0830

I also hunt with my father-in-law in Wakulla County FL if any of you FL boys are close by.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Update*

Neighbor called to report a chase near Milan this morning that ended with a fatality. Pretty nice six point. I will post a pic later.


----------



## Chadx1981

Cch I would only be interested in meeting a sexual predator thanks


----------



## LongHornHunter

cch0830 said:


> I'm not a murderer or sexual predator.



LOL!  How far you hunt from Eastman?  I'm probably 5 miles.


----------



## HUNTERBOB

cch0830 said:


> Anybody on here up for meeting one day? ...even you FL boys. I am originally from TN and lived down here in GA for about 5 years now. I live in Cochran (Bleckley County), about 10 minutes from my lease in Dodge County. I have a 140 acre lease all by myself because I don't have many friends that hunt. Thought it would be cool to meet some of yall and hang out if you want. I'm 25 and married with a 3 month old little girl......I'm not a murderer or sexual predator.



Are you cute haha.I hunt nw laurens going next weekend should be on fire by then.


----------



## gatorboy

sure cch, I'm always for meeting nice people and I only live in FL still because my wife won't budge.  I gave her 5 years to decide, had to be a man about it you know....that was 8 years ago!  I'm off 87 just south of Eastman but pretty much at Walmart daily for stuff I forgot.


----------



## cch0830

Chadx1981 said:


> Cch I would only be interested in meeting a sexual predator thanks



lol...i figured. That's why i threw that in there....to screen you out.


----------



## cch0830

LongHornHunter said:


> LOL!  How far you hunt from Eastman?  I'm probably 5 miles.



I hunt right outside of the Eastman city limits....West side


----------



## cch0830

HUNTERBOB said:


> Are you cute haha.I hunt nw laurens going next weekend should be on fire by then.



If you are a female....I'm to sexy for my camo

It you are a male....I'm ugly as sin


----------



## SwampMoss

Why limit yourself to half the population!!

I hunt the north eastside of eastman.  Close to Roddy Highway.


----------



## thorshelby

free gift church road and studstill road for the past 15 yearrs


----------



## iconz23

This boy was chasing a doe last sunday.... 10/30 ... I'm sure its goin on good now! I'll let you guys know more tomorrow!


----------



## cch0830

That's awesome


----------



## Chadx1981

Good day today didn't kill any but saw quite a few


----------



## LongHornHunter

iconz23 said:


> This boy was chasing a doe last sunday.... 10/30 ... I'm sure its goin on good now! I'll let you guys know more tomorrow!
> 
> Icon
> Great deer!!


----------



## doublecc27

just got back i seen more bucks than does the biggest i seen was a 110 in 9 pt cruizing we did kill a 120 in 8pt this morning chasing a doe, and are other buddy seen some really good ones cruizn, a lot of small bucks chasing


----------



## Ariel05

just got back, seen about 20 deer, 12 of them were bucks. got an 8 pt and a doe. shot the 8pt friday at 3:30 in the afternoon, and i shot the doe sunday morning. was a great week, but i think next week is going to be the best. with a full moon this week, i dont think they are going to move much so im heading up next week.


----------



## Chadx1981

My neighbors friend on my neighbors property killed a 220 lb 8 pt yesterday morning trying to breed a Dow under his climber. He was aged at 4.5-5.5. He said he didn't see anything today and hasn't seen a whole lot pasted day or two. Weather is looking good for the weekend. Good luck!


----------



## cch0830

So, it looks like the full moon is not having much effect on these Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bucks.


----------



## cch0830

i didnt know h0rny was a bad word here


----------



## Chadx1981

It needs to be cold. Today tomm sat n sun! Will be good.


----------



## doublecc27

I am heacing up here in a few hrs for the wekend cant wait, bring on the drop tine i have on camera pleaseee!!!!!


----------



## Chadx1981

I'm 30 min from Milan now. I'm going go Barlows after hunt I'll update after while


----------



## 35RMB

Looks like this weekend will be good, wish ya'll luck.  5 more days for me.


----------



## Chadx1981

I went by barlows. He has some good bucks in there. I wouldnt say anything giant but some nice deer no doubt. I heard the biggest buck there was a couple of weeks ago and was an 11 pt with a droptine. I think tomm will be good. I hunted yesterday evening and today. I saw one buck right at dark. I had a hard time telling what he was because it was late. Other then that turkeys and a bobcat.


----------



## iconz23

Thanks LongHorn!

We got a nice 9 today that wasn't even crusing, and saw another large-bodied 5pt come through. Neither were chasing. On Wednesday evening, I saw a 6pt, a 4pt and a spike come through. (4pt and spike with 5" tines were together!?) . . . They all looked to be crusing, but weren't on does. My pa n law saw 3 deer on wednesday, a diff spike and 2 does, just feeding casually together.


----------



## doublecc27

This week by far was our slowest weekend of the season, only seen 1 shooter that got by one person and just a small handful of racked bucks seen def a slooooowww weekend!!!


----------



## Chadx1981

What's ur theory double?


----------



## cch0830

I agree Double, very slow. Lot bright moons at night....maybe the issue.....and not very cold


----------



## Chadx1981

This passed weekend was actually our best so far.


----------



## chrisw1073

I'm in Telfair about 10 miles southeast of Rhine on 117.  I saw several bucks throughout the weekend, but only one was on a doe.  It is not in full effect yet.  Maybe this weekend, but I will leave GA to ya'll.  I'm headed to Illinois this weekend for the first time in the mid-west.  Wish me luck.


----------



## iconz23

GL chris! . . . We took a 15" spread 9pt this weekend, and saw another basked 6 cruising. . .  only one chasing that we've seen was the buck i posted pics of above.... Moons gonna die down Tursday. Should be on this weekend and DEFINITLY next week! I'm off next Wed-Sunday!


----------



## roscoe54

Got back Monday saw more Bucks than Does.Shot a six point four on one side two on the other side.Look to be around two to three years old.

   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

They were moving good around Milan today. My cousin killed a nice 9 pt that was chasing a doe. He also saw another handful of does. One of the other guys killed a couple does. I also heard of a guy killing a nice 10 pt this morning.


----------



## gatorboy

At Joiners there are some pretty nice bucks and I've never seen that many deer brought in before Thanksgiving.  Said they are over 100 deer more this year then this time last year.  We've got a few moving around 0800 and right before dark, but most of the deer seen are between 1000 & 1400.  And the good news, we got to camp on the 8th to hunt for 2 weeks and found out the landowner had leased the rights to the pine straw and they'll be strawing for the next 2 months, can't get any better then that!


----------



## Chadx1981

On way now. Pretty sure there gonna be full blast soon. I talked to two guys and between them this morning they saw 8 different bucks two shooters.


----------



## iconz23

come on sunday!!!!! I've gotta work tomorrow and saturday!


----------



## cch0830

Didn't see a single deer all weekend


----------



## doublecc27

Well we had a pretty good weekend killed 2 pretty good 9pts and another guy missed a 130 in 8pt. Real slow for some of us and on fire for others


----------



## iconz23

Same here cch. Not one animal! We'll be back out in the heat tomorrow evening!


----------



## Ariel05

just got back, didnt see anything but a couple of turkeys. Only heard a couple of shots.


----------



## 35RMB

I'll join the skunk party   really slow for me. only saw a small 6pt an a couple of does that came out really late. My buddy killed a small 8pt.  The rut is not really on.. this weather have them all screwed up. Oh well, till next time


----------



## iconz23

Skunked again yesterday evening. Sat from 3-6:15. Saw 2 hogs on other side of property line, they wouldn't cross over.  .  Not one shot all evening. Saw 2 different does beside the road otw home that still had yearlings with them.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Fought the wind this evening and didn't see a thing.  The temperature drop should start to get things back to normal.  Saw 5 does this morning feeding and acting paranoid, never saw the buck.


----------



## Ariel05

happy thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Some deer moving around Milan I heard of a 200 lb 8 killed this morning by a friend and some others reported some sightings including does and bucks. The 8 was after a doe.


----------



## Dodgehunter

*Lots of activity, Got a 10pt*

Saw about 8 or 9 deer this morning....all does until this guy walked out at 8:45.


----------



## Chadx1981

Bad eye from fighting or a eye shot? Nice deer congrats!


----------



## Ariel05

great deer dodge, congrats!


----------



## Dodgehunter

It took me about 5 hours to recover him....think something picked it out in the time it took.  He didnt bleed much which made for a long day of tracking.  Lots of deer moving, but this one wasn't in rut....the yopunger ones were doing all the running.


----------



## iconz23

Great buck! Congrats!  I'm goin in the morn.... anyone else seeing any movement?


----------



## doublecc27

We have all seen a lot of bucks I let a 110 in 8 pt go yesterday Afternoon he was trying to mount a doe. We did kill 1 a 131 in 8 pt Thanksgiving Afternoon chasing a doe. I checked my cams and last sun I had a beast of an 8pt in front my cam at noon with a doe.die


----------



## doublecc27

Here is the 131.


----------



## doublecc27

Here is the beast that came in 2 hrs after I got out the stand last sun he came at 12:30 he is definitely a heartbreaker!!!!


----------



## Ariel05

those are some great deer doublecc!


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya that is a good thanksgiving day buck and wow to the cam buck!


----------



## doublecc27

What u think the buck on cam scores


----------



## Chadx1981

I can guess off that pic if u want but I'd rather see a few more!


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey doublecc are u sure the kill isnt same as the cam buck?


----------



## Chadx1981

I can't see the brow tines good enough


----------



## gatorboy

different deer, one on the ground has serious brow tines & not as wide.  Double I'm no expert on scoring but as wide as that guy is and the G2's appear to be nice and tall, I'd put him in the low 140's but again I'm no expert. Either way  nice deer and he's moving the same time our deer are moving outside Eastman, 1030-1430.  Good luck with him!


----------



## doublecc27

Def not the same deer I had him figured at low 140s also
 I put in 20 hrs in the stand in 2 days on him and seen 7 does 2 nubs 2 8pts one was good but I was waiting on him


----------



## iconz23

DubC - Both are NICE! ... Maybe we're getting down too early. . . Climed down at 10:30 and skunked again today. The wind was high and gusty, though. We've also got some pressure issues going on. . .  Another club member bringing literally 4 people with him to hunt 4 days a week on a 250ac clearcut. I found the trailcam pics today.  (We're only allowed 1 guest.)


----------



## doublecc27

Yea that is a major issue for sure


----------



## gatorboy

That's beyond pressure, that's a reason to find another lease next year.  Going up Friday morning for a few days any ideas if they're still running does?  Temperature last time we were up was 30 then 3 days later was 78 which shut them down.  Little cooler this weekend.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya sorry to hear that icons. I was thinking cam buck was high 130s. Definitely a man. I am trying to find a way to go but it's not looking good for me. The temps are pretty good. It's cold now. If it makes any buddy feel better if I'm not mistaken the biggest buck I know of killed around my area was last year around the 15th of dec. He was about 22 inches inside and scored like 163. Good luck post up some results. He was at Barlows if any one was up there around then. Good luck!


----------



## Chadx1981

Headed up later till sun. It will be short and hopefully sweet.


----------



## iconz23

GL Chad! I'll be in the tree again tomorrow! Its decently cold (finally), and i've been seeing several groups of does walking together on my 35mile route to work each morning at 7:30-8:00. I'm hoping for a good hunt. Need 2 more for the freezer.

Yeah, Gator, we're looking for land/lease already for next year.There's not a whole lot of owners or club pres. wanting to talk right now, which is understandable. 

These guys have killed (that I have personally seen), 2 spikes, 2- 5pts  1-6pt and 2 button heads.... I let the 6 point and one of the spikes walk by together one eve and they shot them 10 mins later.   ... We've shot my buck above and my pa n laws 9pt, and a few does and hogs. So the pressure has definitly been there.

Good luck this weekend boys!


----------



## doublecc27

I seen a lil 90 in 8 pt following does at 830am yesterday. But other than that its been slow. But we did start are doe management this weekend cause we sure do need it


----------



## iconz23

Just got back... NOTHING! heard 2 shots on neighboring property. (one was on a 50# hog)


----------



## gatorboy

was up this past weekend & after16 hours in the stand, 1 doe at first light.  Beginning to think the 6 feeders surrounding our property have got em moved out but not sure because we've had this tract for several years and always see some moving around but now NOTHING....


----------



## Chadx1981

I was up last weekend. Sat morning at 1020 I saw a small 8 pt walking. Didnt see anything sat evening. Sun morning had a big buck chase a doe and a yearling in around 740. I am disappointed in myself for letting him get by me. It was about sixty yards and he was after her hard in a bottom and wasnt able to stop him. I ended up seeing 8 deer that morning. My other guys are headed up this evening so I ll let you know how many they get.


----------



## Buck Seeker

We've had no movement in Telfair County for the past week.  Members are not seeing nothing.  Last Saturday a nice wide eight was shot while making a scrape so we thought this past week would be good.  Probablly should of just stayed home and enjoyed the FL sun.


----------



## Chadx1981

Let's see a pic of wide 8


----------



## Dodgehunter

Planning on hunting tomorrow evening and Sat. AM.  Anyone been in the woods this week?  Trail cam shows a little movement right before dusk.


----------



## Chadx1981

I hunted yesterday didn't see ne. I'm in stand now. It's nice n cool. Just some turkey so far.


----------



## Ariel05

i havent been up in a while, i wont be going til the 26 of this month.


----------



## roscoe54

Going up the 23 and spend a Week.Is the rut still going on or over.


   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

Hunted since thurs didn't see a deer. I think ruts over.


----------



## gatorboy

last season we saw signs of a short lived 2nd rut the 2nd week of January where they were chasing and marking the place up again as they had in early November.  I'll be back up in January to see if it happens again.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya I'll prolly go just before new years and maybe the last weekend. Good luck!


----------



## Dodgehunter

Going hunting hard for about the next week....Anyone else seeing anything?  Should have an update tomorrow.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya there not moving


----------



## Buck Seeker

I seen nothing in Scotland last weekend.  One of the members drove to camp before dayllight and said he seen deer all over 149.  I think they were feeding right up to daylight and that was it.  I'm going back up the last week but I have to start pulling stands because our properties along 341 are going to be cut.  We are being told only the mature pines will be cut but we'll see.  I've been fooled before over stuff like that.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Shot a slickhead this morning.  I had 2 run out about 8 AM this morning.  It was awful quiet before that though, didn't hear a shot.


----------



## gatorboy

The whole year has been different, may be the weather.  This time last year we had that ice storm come through and didn't get above 40 degrees for 5 days.  Will be up for new year and then the last weekend of the season.  Good luck fellas!


----------



## Chadx1981

Good luck everyone. Merry Xmas!


----------



## Chadx1981

-ne updates?


----------



## roscoe54

Got back Friday stayed a Week saw one shooter but couldn't get a shot. Saw 19 does and yearlings on my property. The 120 acres I leased this year I saw only 6 deer maybe turkey season will be better to me.I might try to get in a club next year or try and find a small trac next year.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya we were up for a few days around new years. We saw some deer they were super sneaky and kept busting me. Didnt end up killing anything. 

Check out my post.....Dodge County

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=647220&highlight=


----------



## Dodgehunter

Anyone know of any leases opening up in Dodge for next year?  Looking to try some different areas of the county.


----------



## Chadx1981

Where are u from dodge?


----------



## Dodgehunter

Eastman....I'd like to have something out in the midway area.


----------



## roscoe54

Iam leasing 120 acres close to Eastman going to let go after turkey season. Only saw 6 deer all season hunted about 10 times.Has pines, hardwoods and a large farmfield on the back side plus a small pond. 10 dollars a acre if you don"t find something talk to you after turkey season.


Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Dodgehunter

thanks Roscoe....I'll keep that in mind.  Where in the county is it?


----------



## roscoe54

Between Eastman and Milan.


----------



## Chadx1981

Well how did everyone do? Did anyone kill any bigguns? Post pics. Let me know if anyone has land available for lease I know some lookers......


----------



## Ariel05

i had a good season seen over 20 deers, shot two eight pointers and a doe. if it would have rained more i think it would have been a great year. looking forward to next year already.


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey Roscoe are u still letting that go?


----------



## roscoe54

When turkey seasons over.


----------



## Chadx1981

Can u tell me more info incase I want to have a look online.


----------



## Chadx1981

Roscoe can u call me. 352-427-6186


----------



## roscoe54

Call you after turkey season Chad.


----------



## Chadx1981

I would like if at all possible to talk to you a little while before it's over. We don't have to get on the phone. Ur private messages are turned off. Do u mind giving me your email address?


----------



## roscoe54

Give you a call in April.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ok sounds ok


----------



## Chadx1981

If anyone knows of any small tracts around dodge or telfair county let me know please. I am looking to expand. Thanks..


----------



## Chadx1981

ne body in dodge alive? Anyone find any sheds or get some good late season pics? Any turkey hunters around?


----------



## Chadx1981

I am posting for a friend of mine. He has two different tracts of land he is looking to lease around Milan, Ga (Dodge County) he is interested in leasing for turkey rights only. One tract is a 300 acre piece for 700.00 for the season. He also has another tract of land that is seperate that is a 200 acre piece that he is asking 550.00 for the season. Neither place has been hunted the past couple of years and can tell you first hand they are both loaded with turkey. If any of you know this area you know what im talking about. If you are interested you can message me on here with any questions you have and I will either put you in contact with him or answer them myself if possible. He will be up there this weekend if you want to meet him to look around. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Chad 

Chadx1981@aol.com is another contact for me.


----------



## gatorboy

The family & I went up this weekend to get some things done earlier then last year due to the fact we had almost no winter and I believe the bugs are going to be horrible this summer along with a hotter summer.   Been getting some good rain recently and a lot of the ponds are looking better then I've seen them in almost 2 years.  Anyone planting yet for a spring/summer plot?  What are you planting?


----------



## Chadx1981

I gave up on summer plots. They cost more then  There worth to me. Prepping soil and will be planting oct 1.


----------



## roscoe54

Chad the 120 acre lease in longer available the guy I was leasing from was sub leasing.The owner left a note on my truck telling me to call him he told me he did not allow turkey hunting and didn't recieve any money this year for the lease.Called the guy I was sub leasing from told me he would take care of it I don't trust him now.


----------



## Chadx1981

10-4


----------



## gatorboy

I've never really planted in the summer but they say it helps come fall when we plant, typically around the same time.  Kids are getting bigger so any help in seeing deer is really what I'm after, can't stand to hear stories about parents taking their kids to the woods only to hear them whine how they don't have their video games and TV.

Roscoe I have some buddies that the same thing happened to on the south side of Dodge but the owners showed up to the property at the end of hunting season and weren't too happy with them until they explained the circumstances.  Fortunately the owners are going to lease directly to them or they'd been out a lot of money spent fixing the place up & foodplots.


----------



## roscoe54

Iam blessed I only had a gate up going in to the property.I own property already so I have a place to stay.Just don't have that many turkeys on my place.I find some more property or get on a lease.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## roscoe54

Chad saw a AD in the paper hunting land 156 acres with mobile home 500 a Month Dodge County.    912-236-3311 or 912-633-3735


----------



## Chadx1981

Thanks roscoe that is 6k a year and don't need place to stay


----------



## Chadx1981

Was thinking about putting my cams out next weekend. Has anyone had any out for an idea on how the bucks are looking?


----------



## roscoe54

Put mind out last week check it in July.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## gatorboy

Finally got some rain this week and planted a few small plots, will check the camera when I get there this weekend.


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone got some good bucks on cam? Not me.


----------



## roscoe54

Had more bucks than does on my cams only one good buck.



   Salvation is for all who beliove in Gods Word


----------



## L204622

Went up last weekend had alot of pics food plots were good spooked 2 does off one plot and had 3 bucks sunday mornin when we pulled in in the back of property


----------



## Chadx1981

Cool thanks for posting. What part of dodge?


----------



## L204622

im right outta eastman


----------



## Chadx1981

Seems like all the good deer are up that a way


----------



## L204622

yea we had alot of deer last year got the lease start of gun season last year we pased on some cow horns, a couple 4s and a 6 i saw a 8 but couldnt get a shot... we had lots of 8s on the cams and this good one


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice buck I just commented on him


----------



## L204622

yea hope he shows up in the day this year


----------



## L204622

heres a few from last year right after the end of season


----------



## doublecc27

nice pics. i am heading up today for the weekend have 7 cameras to check it will be the first set of the yr and cant wait illl post them when i get back.


----------



## L204622

good deal good luck


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya I'm headed up today also. Hope to have some pics. Only had small bucks last trip. The same thing happened last year. Keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks for posting. I'll be awaiting doublecc u normally have some good uns.


----------



## L204622

Good luck ill be going back up in 2 weeks or so have to take the camper up and get set up. Hope you guys have some good pics


----------



## Chadx1981

No shooters for me


----------



## L204622

dam the bucks dont seem to be showin up on mine either i know there there tho only a matter of time


----------



## rance56

anyone hunt around chester? know of a place available close to the prison, but dotn know anything about the area


----------



## L204622

im around eastman and dont know of anything round there


----------



## rance56

L204622 said:


> im around eastman and dont know of anything round there



yea, it seems to be in the extreme northern part of county.

you from daytona, i grew up in ormond


----------



## Chadx1981

Where you at double cc


----------



## L204622

rance56 said:


> yea, it seems to be in the extreme northern part of county.
> 
> you from daytona, i grew up in ormond




yea im in daytona my wife n here family are from ormond


----------



## doublecc27

We had a pile of decent bucks mostly 2.5 and 3 year olds with one good mature ill post pics later when I upload them


----------



## Chadx1981

Figures


----------



## bwbb88

*Food plots*

I planted pennington rack master spring/summer mix about a month ago. Its got four or so different types of peas, sun flowers, and that "nert" matter stuff which i never see come up. About a week later my plot was green as can be, the deer let the plot get about a foot tall and mowed it down. My property is just outside of eastman and we are getting a ton of rain. Hope some heads yalls way


----------



## L204622

yea my plots got mowed down as weel did ic peas, and black eyes peas alot of rain on our property too


----------



## L204622

doublecc27 said:


> We had a pile of decent bucks mostly 2.5 and 3 year olds with one good mature ill post pics later when I upload them




weres the pics at?


----------



## gatorboy

I've got plenty of does, a few smaller bucks but no shooters this year it looks like.  The buck wheat we planted in may they've almost cleaned out and the feeders can't run enough for them.  Back up in next weekend to get the camper set & bow stands out.


----------



## L204622

Good luck were goin up this weekend to get camper set as well and check cams


----------



## Chadx1981

Hey double any pics available?


----------



## doublecc27

yea i have them all on my phone im trying to fig out how to upload them from my phone yall know how? i didnt take my labtop like normal to down load them to it


----------



## L204622

i dont know how from phone i usally text to my email then upload


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## doublecc27




----------



## Ariel05

nice deer doublecc!


----------



## L204622

real nice deer were in dodge are you


----------



## doublecc27

Eastman


----------



## doublecc27

Almost everyone of the bucks we had on camera last yr so that was good to see


----------



## L204622

me as well nice deer for sure were goin up this weekend or next to pull cards


----------



## doublecc27

Same here I'm pretty sure ill be heading up also ready to see these set of pica should be about done growing. We had a monster highn 160s class buck last yr get by hoping we get him back this yr


----------



## L204622

yea i had a nice 140+ havent seen him yet this year but had one of him after last season so he is around somewere


----------



## gatorboy

Another nice year for you double, shows what letting the little one's walk will get you.  We don't have the batchelors where were at right now, at least not one's willing to get their pictures took, but we've got a few stragglers that show up here at there.   Food plots are looking great so we'll see what that does in a few weeks as the past couple of years the summer plots have been pretty much burnt with no rain unlike this year.


----------



## doublecc27

Yea man it doesn't matter how much protein you feed or how big your food plot is if you don't let them go it doesn't matter and a motto I go by is Idc what my neighbors do I can't have that mind set that hey if I don't shoot them my neibors will I do what I think is right. The rains have helped a lot are farmer planted about 10ac of corn for us and it is looking good


----------



## hoghunter2009

I live on dodge and telfair co. line.ill let u boys in on something ive seen more big deer this year then the last five years.this will be the year for a monster good luck.


----------



## gatorboy

I heard an old timer once say he had the secret pill for big bucks, guarenteed we'd have bigger bucks on our property with this one secret...after 5 minutes of teasing us & someone offering him money he said "Let the little bucks walk!"   After several years of paying attention the old guys right.  

Deer should be bigger this year as a whole, they've had a whole year of constant corn grazing to help em along.


----------



## doublecc27

yea i def agree if we want meat we will shoot does if we want a small buck i can save my money and do that here in fl, we dont have a set score for are minimum to shoot if it makes you happy shoot it which normally in turns is something you would mount. we kill every yr atleast one that scores mid 130s and the two biggest are a 165 and a 162. but the buck we had on trail cam last yr that got by us was def the biggest we have ever seen prob 170 or so


----------



## hoghunter2009

Corn won't  make deer bigger its only.9.protein it will put a ill fat on them .and u are right the only way to kill big one's is let them 120 walk ive been seeing some really big buck's in dodge and in telfair one ten pt that should go 150.


----------



## rance56

what parts of telfair do u think has the better hutning


----------



## hoghunter2009

Any where on165 is good  and in Milan area  is best I work all over Telfair  and keep  a eye on the deer  and stay in the woods  a lot. close to the river is  good also


----------



## Chadx1981

Where do u hunt hog?


----------



## L204622

Chadx1981 said:


> Where do u hunt hog?




i have never seen hogs at our property we have a pond in back corner and one if front. my buddy has hunted in dodge for 6 yrs and only seen one hog


----------



## Chadx1981

I didn't
Mean " swine " his name is hog hunter so I called him hog oops
Lol


----------



## L204622

lol just noticed


----------



## doublecc27

We have only ever seen one on ares also


----------



## Chadx1981

0 hogs on mine. Did see a few off county line rd.


----------



## Chadx1981

What's the biggest buck y'all know of on cam this season in our county?


----------



## L204622

i had a couple nice 130 8pts and one i cant tell yet but hes a nice 10


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya I haven't found any bucks on my place over 2.5. Mine are all small so far. Hope that changes.


----------



## hoghunter2009

Chadx1981 said:


> Where do u hunt hog?





I hunt in Milan area and Jacksonville ga. And Rhine I got land all over Telfair and some in dodge co.All my deer are hit plot good can't wait to stick one next month lol


----------



## Chadx1981

I hunt withing two miles of milan in dodge


----------



## hoghunter2009

Do u hunt with Tommy & Stan if so I hunt close by  iv been getting some good pictures on trail cam . this is the best persimmon crop I've seen in years ,& muskodines or so lode it ant funny it will be a good year to hunt close by those


----------



## Chadx1981

I know them


----------



## doublecc27

Normally every yr we get a 140 or bigger on cam but they normally don't show till late Oct. Checked are cam this weekend had 3 new 8 pts all 3.5 from 112-120in looks like they were about done growing


----------



## L204622

im goin up this weekend hope to have some good ones


----------



## Dodgehunter

Lot's of smaller bucks, a few average 120ish bucks, and does on my cams so far in the Midway area.  Nothing to get excited about yet .


----------



## doublecc27

i know they have had a ton of rain the past week. we had a bad storm knock are power out sat night. they said they got 5 inches  in one day last week


----------



## hoghunter2009

Yea it got bad Sat. Night we 2 and half then and it rained ever day last week.will do wonders for the plots


----------



## doublecc27

Thinkn my fall plots might need to go ahead and get put in


----------



## gatorboy

it rained hard this weekend and talked to a farmer at Chas Mar in Eastman who was going to be planting his clover plot in the next 2 weeks because of all the rain, seems like a risk with the price of clover these days.  I still prefer mid to late September, has been the best times for me.  I'm seeing a lot of twins this year with does on camera & in the food plots, coyotes in Dodge must not be like in Northern GA where they've been tearing up the fawns.


----------



## hoghunter2009

I planted corn for the fall.and clover plots


----------



## L204622

im doin clover and some type of grain... how does the corn work out for you? was thinking of going that route too do u mix or do seprate plots? i plan on planting last weekend of september


----------



## hoghunter2009

gatorboy said:


> it rained hard this weekend and talked to a farmer at Chas Mar in Eastman who was going to be planting his clover plot in the next 2 weeks because of all the rain, seems like a risk with the price of clover these days.  I still prefer mid to late September, has been the best times for me.  I'm seeing a lot of twins this year with does on camera & in the food plots, coyotes in Dodge must not be like in Northern GA where they've been tearing up the fawns.



Yea there here but we have 3/4 times the deer northern parts . We all shot them when we see them down here while hunting ,


----------



## gatorboy

yeah good question, how is the corn for you in the fall plots & did you plant last year?  I was thinking clover & oats but never gave corn any thought.   I've got tractor work from a guy in Milan if anyone needs work done & he's not expensive nor does he want a 6 hour minimum like others at $65 an hour, nice guy too & honest.


----------



## hoghunter2009

Gatorboy.corn is good and bad, it will bring them in like crazy but if u leave it standing the deer can and will hide in it if ur plots or very big I would not plant it . I keep mine less then an acker when I do plant corn.and yes we did plant it last year.but do to work out of town I did not get to hunt . But two bucks was killed in one plot that was less than 50 yards wide and 80 yards long  one was 149 and  161 chasing does. Hope this will help u out.good luck


----------



## hoghunter2009

Yea the guys around here are perty good. I've lived here my hole life and every body knows every body.lol


----------



## L204622

might have to do a little corn plot sounds good


----------



## gatorboy

Thanks hog sounds like you got it figured out cause we've tried planting everything. Do you broadcast it, how do you plant it?  Plots are 1-3 acres but may not plant the big one in corn, but this will be our first with corn.


----------



## L204622

went up this weekend had alot of does and fawns on cam a nice 8pt and a couple smaller bucks. and shot some squirles my food plots are pretty much all ate now threw some more seed to try and last to end of september


----------



## hoghunter2009

we plent by 4 wheeler and hand .we lay roe's off x long and 20 yeards wide just depends where im puting it in.mine now is bout two feet tall and will have corn in nov, deer will hit it just time it starts to make and will last till jan. it will die in lat nov but it will be made by then


----------



## L204622

u got any pics?


----------



## hoghunter2009

yea will post some up. when I go back out this weekend mine is already 2feet tall with all the raine we geting. may make a lil sooner


----------



## L204622

10-4 sounds good


----------



## hoghunter2009

sorry gays been work 14 hour days and trying to get ready for deer sen.and ant had time for much and the wife's pc.went to crap but got a new one and will get u yall a few up this weekend


----------



## L204622

went up for the long weekend planted food plots and got rained on when we were done so should be good had a few bucks already outta velvet and alot of does n fawns


----------



## Chadx1981

What did u plant


----------



## gatorboy

I know come the end of september, first of october (depending on the rain) we're planting oats.  all the talk about clover is good but the price is out of my range & oats I've got some pretty good feedback on so we'll see.


----------



## L204622

i did oats wheat iron clay peas radish winter bulbs and clover and winter rhy


----------



## mossyhorn

I did my fall plots a little early so we'll see how it turns out. planted wheat, rape, radishes, and clover.  Grain sorghum for late season birds


----------



## roscoe54

Going next week going to plant wheat ,oats ,5 way a mix that Tuckers sales. Never tryed 5 way see how grows.Saw were a guy in Eastman was selling deer and hog feed called him told me it was peanuts 30 dollars a drum.Also said he would have corn next week at market price.478-278-8226  Saw a ad in the paper 152 acres 6 dollars and acre in Chauncey call Jean 678-366-9867  770-823-2462



Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone call jean?


----------



## gatorboy

2" of rain saturday in Eastman as the front pushed through.  Monday & Tuesday mornings were 58 degrees which was a very nice change.  Lot of movement early in the mornings and not sure if it's a sign of anything but we've got 3 does with twins & a possible fourth doe across the road with twins.  Never seen that many does having twins all in the same year.


----------



## L204622

We seen one doe opening weekend that storm pushed through n after that we didnt see anything


----------



## doublecc27

Well its been slow did kill a big nanny this morning but the action has been real slow. Still have a good bit of nice bucks on cam but no monsters yet


----------



## Chadx1981

We saw 8 does n yearlings yesterday between 4 of us. No deer sightings otherwise. We were there thurs we till after am hunt this morning.


----------



## Chadx1981

We killed
One doe


----------



## roscoe54

Saw a ad 46 acres in Telfair and 47 acres in Wheeler 478-552-3428

107 acres 700 dollars a year South of Alamo 229-860-0552 or 229-868-5926 after 700pm.


----------



## doublecc27

It has been really slow this past week hope it has been better for yall.


----------



## seabear2

I was planting for some customers near 341 north of Eastman Saturday. When I got loaded and back in the truck the bottom fell out. It was a steady rain all the way to McRae down 341. Maybe you guys got some rain!


----------



## roscoe54

Hope so Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ariel05

i planted my food plots on friday and saturday. I hope with this rain they come out really nice this year.


----------



## iconz23

Hey guys! Any of you know where in Dodge co. that 12pt in this month's GON Mag was killed?


----------



## mossyhorn

Heard it was in Rhine around green light savoy area


----------



## seabear2

Dry out off jaybird springs. Looking for rain!


----------



## Chadx1981

That was a good buck on the truck buck. I dont know where he is hunting though. Anything exciting going on around Milan? We have been seeing some deer no bucks though. Gettin good daytime pics on cam of small stuff/does.


----------



## mossyhorn

My son killed a 8 pt Monday am in dodge co. We have been seeing a lot of deer around live and water oaks. I seen six deer sat with some small bucks and Cody seen 8 deer that same morning. Pics of his deer is in deer hunting section under sons first bow buck.


----------



## doublecc27

i sure am ready for this weekend, ill be heading up fri night hope they are moving better than they have been the last few weeks .


----------



## iconz23

Thanks MH... 

Me 2 dubC... I'm just watching the wind and trying to decide which stand to get in!


----------



## Chadx1981

I saw ur son mossy! Congrats to him. Anybody see any bucks today.


----------



## mossyhorn

My son got his biggest buck on Saturday  8 PTS with 16 " inside spread and weighed 200lbs. His sister also got her first deer. A spike. We have kicked off our season on fire and we are having a blast. Good luck to y'all!


----------



## roscoe54

Good deal


----------



## L204622

ready for this weekend gun time


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

weather looks like it should be sweet this weekend upper 40s lower 50s hope it gets them up and moving.


----------



## L204622

ya hope so we have been seein more and more moving


----------



## doublecc27

the weather looks good this weekend, we had a pretty slow one this past seen some does and a few 4 pts and a 6 pts.


----------



## L204622

ya i have a feelin this weekend is gonna be good


----------



## Dodgehunter

Well guys it's finally raining....my food plots need it.


----------



## doublecc27

Thats great news how much rain so far


----------



## gatorboy

weather stations in Eastman & Milan are saying around .25" today which is a nice start.  We planted last week but waiting on rain to fertilizer or when the shoots come.  Probably spread Monday afternoon before we head south.  Good luck fella's?  Hey Double you post any pics this year of your racks?  Each year you guys have some great lookin studs.


----------



## iconz23

We planted last week, too! Hopefully it rained on the N side of town! Need germination before the turkeys eat all of our seed like they did last year!


----------



## doublecc27

I put up some from velvet ill save some pics from this weekend and put up


----------



## L204622

good luck weather will be good leavin in 3 hours


----------



## Dodgehunter

Didn't rain much we'd be lucky if we got .25".


----------



## Chadx1981

Anybody get one? My buddy up the road killed a nice 10 chasin this morning with two other bucks.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back today saw three shooters chasing does Friday.Saturday and Sunday saw does one nice buck.


Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## doublecc27

Well we killed one 8 pt this weekend and it should have never been shot at all prob 90in!!! But it was slow for some like me and on fire for others one seen 6 bucks in one sitting all young. Prob missing this weekend for the fl ga game but ill be back hard after!!! Go gators


----------



## L204622

we killed 2 does monday morning


----------



## Chadx1981

My neighbor killed a pretty good 10 mon pawin


----------



## L204622

nice hopefully this weekend will be good with the wind n all


----------



## L204622

Anyone been seein deer between 3 of us only seen 1 so far all weekend


----------



## Dodgehunter

We saw about 5 total this morning, all does best we could tell.  I heard a lot of shots throughout the morning...the front moving through must be helping regardless of a full moon.  The next few days is going to be nice and cold.


----------



## gatorboy

we've got em moving little after first light & an hour before dark.  Several grunts to be heard right before dark.  put some fertilizer on our plots but no rain to speak of.


----------



## L204622

Yea my plots are dryin up as well if you were gonna take a week off work what dates would u all choose


----------



## seabear2

Nov 1-15 will be prime.


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

I'm going up 2-8 hope to see some action weather doesn't look as good as i hoped for. see what happens keep yall posted. Good luck


----------



## L204622

good luck im tryin to get my rhino fixed motor blew on me hopefully can have done by the second week of nov


----------



## iconz23

didn't see anything yesterday and only heard 1 shot between 7 and 10:30. I'm off the rest of this week. So, I hope they're moving! I killed my biggest buck to date on 10/31 in dodge, last year. Hoping for a repeat!


----------



## Chadx1981

Post a pic
Icon!


----------



## seabear2

LoveTelfairCounty said:


> I'm going up 2-8 hope to see some action weather doesn't look as good as i hoped for. see what happens keep yall posted. Good luck



What part of dodge are you in?


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Probably like 2 or 3 miles north of Milan


----------



## doublecc27

Im headn up fri and staying till mon night, i would imagine a good one should be put on the ground this weekend!! Its gettn that time


----------



## iconz23

Chadx1981 said:


> Post a pic
> Icon!





12pts Non typical 

205lbs live weight


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Nice buck man that's what I'm heading up there this weekend for. Good luck to all the dodge county crowd.


----------



## iconz23

TY Sir!  Good Luck 2 u as well! I'll be in the tree thursday, saturday and sunday


----------



## Chadx1981

I remember ur buck from a previous post! He's a good one. I'll be there fri to thurs. the weather seems like it could play a role but I gotta go when I can. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gatorboy

That's a great deer!  Wasn't planning on going up till the 14th with the wife, but looks like after all the talk around their I'm headed up Sunday after church for a few days.


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Processor in Milan says his busiest time of the year is Nov. 5-15 i'm going to go with that and take my chances.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya buddy


----------



## roscoe54

Going up for a Week.   


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## iconz23

Chadx1981 said:


> I remember ur buck from a previous post! He's a good one. I'll be there fri to thurs. the weather seems like it could play a role but I gotta go when I can. Thanks for posting.



This morning.... 1 day off from last year! hah!

He wasn't swollen, stained, or smelling yet, though.


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Nice man good deal awesome buck can't wait leaving tomm.


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

What was that buck doing just out cruising? And did you get him off a food plot? Seems to be the story from some of the other good ones i been hearing about.


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice buck! Not sure if y'all are keeping up w truck buck but our county is producing.


----------



## iconz23

Thanks guys!

LTC, he was just out meandering, came out of a hardwood bottom and walked a plowed atv road at about 8:40 this morning. He wasn't in a hurry to get anywhere and was just a lil skittish... Nothing alarming of the rut being on, unfortunately


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Just giving the dodge county guys a heads up talked to the processor near Milan he said 5 or 6 10 points in last few days they seem to think the bucks are moving. Just crossed the Georgia line now, let's keep our fingers crossed might be some action.


----------



## iconz23

Its on tomorrow boys! Gonna try for #2! He's gonna hafta be big.


----------



## thorshelby

nice buck I'm leaving tues am for a couple of weeks glad to see they are starting to move I've only seen liittle bucks so far


----------



## Dodgehunter

I hunted yesterday morning and this morning.  We saw several bucks  around 830 to 9.  Also had a spike chasing a doe this morning.


----------



## seabear2

Hot and crazy dry!


----------



## Dodgehunter

Just got a little rain thank God


----------



## iconz23

BTW, my father in law missed on a huge mainframe 10 this past saturday. . . he took a 2nd shot at a doe, behind the shoulder and hit her in the lower neck. His scope was off 6" at 50 yds :

EDIT: The buck was chasing the doe... She ended up being 110 # live weight... and had already been bread (white "deposit" around her genitals)


----------



## Chadx1981

Good info iconz!


----------



## doublecc27

it was a slow weekend for us seen a lot of deer and some small bucks, my pops seen 13 sat morning and had a good 10 get by him we had on cam just cruising through, i think this weekend will be real good


----------



## Chadx1981

Glad to hear someone is seeing something


----------



## Chadx1981

It has been pretty slow so far for us. We have had a couple sightings of decent/ big bucks but not like we want. They were running or crossing roads etc. Some small bucks have been on there feet but it just doesnt seem like the best time just yet. Or atleast I hope. Anybody seeing anything big, chasing, rut, etc around Milan?


----------



## doublecc27

My dad just called me he hunted yesterday afternoon and this morning, seen 7 bucks so far and 3 does 2 were big shooters that guy by him chasing a doe and he let 2 walk that were mid 110s or so, i could tell in his voice he was fired up!!  Im heading up now till tues cant wait


----------



## Chadx1981

I'm in the stand. 29 when I left the truck. We will see what happens.


----------



## doublecc27

Well my dad finally closed the deal on a 127in 10 pt in 3 hunts he seen 9 bucks this was the next to the biggest all chasing does, this one was gruntn one and on her tail. But not so hot for everyone else real sporadic pics to come when i get back home


----------



## L204622

We Shot a doe last night seen 2 does n a button seen a 6pt chasin 2 does Friday mornin haven't seen the big bucks movin durin the day yet hopefully this week they start


----------



## Dodgehunter

I saw several deer Friday morning and the last was a 9 pt so I took him about 845.


----------



## L204622

Nice my neighbor took a big 9 Tuesday n a 10 on Thursday I shot a 7 pt last Saturday I took whole week off so ill be Huntin hard hope the big boys start to show durin the daylight


----------



## doublecc27

Between 4 of us this morning we gave seen 8 already nothing over 120 but some real close tho some just cruising and some chasing


----------



## roscoe54

Got back Sat.took a nice ten point trailing  a doe on my property.The lease i got on two nice bucks were taken a 20inch ten and 9point with a drop tine.


----------



## roscoe54

*Ten point*

No flash so the picture a little dark.


----------



## dkennedy

Excellent Buck


----------



## Ariel05

nice deer roscoe ! just got back from a week of hunting in Dodge, it was real slow for me only saw a couple of does and some spikes. Shot two does on thursday.


----------



## gatorboy

Good looking deer Roscoe.  There was another big buck killed in Dodge county, he posted the pic in the deer hunting forum.  Lot of deer moving this weekend all day long.


----------



## Chadx1981

Whats the name of the post Gator boy


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

I'm so confused, went up to our lease all last week couple miles north of Milan. Spent like 6 days up there, seen a few small bucks and on last morning finally seen 2 does walking around with 3 yearlings. Seems like everybody else is getting in on some good chasing action with some big bucks. We had some good action last year and have got a few nice ones on cam through this year but the action as far as rut goes has been at best slooow. anyone shine some light on this for me, or is anyone running into this problem. Maybe the does in my area just haven't come into heat yet, all i can hope for i guess.


----------



## gatorboy

Chad it's "Chasing in Dodge County", it's on page 2 towards the top.


----------



## Chadx1981

LoveTelfairCounty said:


> I'm so confused, went up to our lease all last week couple miles north of Milan. Spent like 6 days up there, seen a few small bucks and on last morning finally seen 2 does walking around with 3 yearlings. Seems like everybody else is getting in on some good chasing action with some big bucks. We had some good action last year and have got a few nice ones on cam through this year but the action as far as rut goes has been at best slooow. anyone shine some light on this for me, or is anyone running into this problem. Maybe the does in my area just haven't come into heat yet, all i can hope for i guess.



I feel ur pain!


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## Adamsx5

Chadx1981 said:


> I feel ur pain!



I'm Hunting just north east of Rhine and I am experiencing the same thing.  We are seeing deer, but no chasing.


----------



## gatorboy

great look buck double!  We've got about 8 bucks that we've seen with does but no shooters, only shooter is a wide 8 that's in the range of 125-130.


----------



## L204622

Nice buck been up here since Thursday night shot a doe Monday been seein does every sit jumped a big buck walkin to truck Monday night on the road seen a 6 chasin 2 does but that's it for chasin hear lot of grunts


----------



## iconz23

Nice buck! They're falling hard now boys. Our processor (my father in law owns it) is getting a TON of them in with reports of them chasing. Now is the time to be in the woods.


----------



## L204622

Iconz23 were Is he the prossesor? I got a doe need to get done


----------



## doublecc27

Im leavin work about noon and will be heading up through mon night, hope it will be right. looks like good cool temps coming


----------



## doublecc27

This was right in front of my camera two days in a row right before i got their last week think he is 5 years old had him on cam last yr.


----------



## doublecc27

here is one beast from the proccesor this past weekend


----------



## L204622

Dam that buck has some Mass ya weather has been cold sun hasn't came out in a couple days now we did get some good rain tho


----------



## doublecc27

Sweet my food plots needed the rain bad


----------



## L204622

Ya mine to fertilized the day before the rain came and can already tell a difference


----------



## godeep 85

L204622:  if you are anywhere around Eastman, go to Barlow's.  The man has got a nice set up and probably the best smoked deer suasage I've had in a long time.   1692  Milan-Eastman Rd.   If you are within 30-60 miles of there, it maybe well worth the drive too.


----------



## Chadx1981

What processors do u all keep referring to?


----------



## Chadx1981

I like Barlows


----------



## doublecc27

Barlows all the way def best sausage specially the jalepeno and cheese!!!


----------



## L204622

10 4 I'm gonna give him a try I'm in eastman so not far the sun finally came out feels nice in the woods now


----------



## roll tide

Killed this one trailing a doe this morning.


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Nice buck man guess they are still rutting huh


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya that's what I was loOking for


----------



## roll tide

Saw eleven deer this morning, he was the only one behind a doe.


----------



## seabear2

Great buck roll tide. I saw one similar to yours this morning @ 8:30 just not near the mass so I passed. He was all alone and fed around for about 20 minutes. As he was leaving the area 4 does walked out 50 yards ahead of him. He mad his way to them slowly. I thought it was about to be on there for a second. Instead, he approached them and let out a very loud grunt then disappeared in the pines.


----------



## iconz23

Try The Harvest, guys. I've been to Barlow's. Its not bad, but I like The Harvest even better!

The Harvest Deer Processing
478-951-7569
481 Highway 87 South
Cochran, Georgia 31014


----------



## Chadx1981

Any body got an update? We are all headed up today and tomm threw thanksgiving till sun. Hoping something good will happen soon. I've heard about a few bucks moving.


----------



## doublecc27

We seen a lot fri and sat then shut down after. Buddy just called said he seen 2 8 ptd this morning and seemed to be moving im goin tomorrow afternoon


----------



## L204622

Anyone been seein much drove up this evening to hunt and a dead doe was across road from our gate but not much action in the woods


----------



## L204622

Doublecc27 did u shoot one tonight


----------



## Chadx1981

8 pt fri 10 sun both morning hunts before 8. Bucks were walkin alone. Anyone hunt right around Milan? I wanna know what the bucks y'all are shootin weigh?


----------



## Chadx1981




----------



## Chadx1981




----------



## doublecc27

We shot a couple does,buddy missed a big 10 chasing a doe fri afternoon


----------



## gatorboy

nice buck chad, we've got a 10 that has brow tines like none of us have ever seen.  Gotta be 12" tall on both sides & over 5 years old, if I can get em downloaded I'll put em on here to see what you think.


----------



## L204622

we only seen 3 does thursday to sunday seemed slow for us


----------



## Chadx1981

I can put them up for u gator. Would like to see def.


----------



## doublecc27

nice buck, i changed my mind at the last minute and went to a diff spot didnt see nothing checked my cam and at 6:35 am i had a 125 in 10 pt standing right infront of the cam where i was going to go been my luck all season!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Post pic double


----------



## doublecc27




----------



## doublecc27

how can i post pictures where they just come up without having to click on the link


----------



## Chadx1981

I used photobucket iPhone app. But the last time it sent links.


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice buck


----------



## doublecc27

I have had that buck on cam since july we all believe hes only 3.5 so id love to see what 1 more yr would do for him, about every other week he disappears then comes back for several days in a row


----------



## doublecc27

well boys not to rub it in im leaving this mon for kansas for a week long hunt, sure will be a lil diff not looking at pines


----------



## Chadx1981

Sounds cold. What kinda hunt are u going on?


----------



## doublecc27

Its a farmer we met has 5k acres and hes letting us stay with him an hes fedding us for 750 so its a steal, i cant wait i dont know what to expect


----------



## LoveTelfairCounty

Cold weather,good food,and giant bucks, good luck man keep us posted


----------



## Dodgehunter

Anyone been hunting the last few days?  We are going this weekend pretty hard and wondered how the warm weather has affected them?


----------



## iconz23

Headin in now.... Moon last week was terrible. saw nothing. It was slower at the processor too... Past cpl days have picked up there. So, expecting a better weekend!


----------



## Dodgehunter

We saw a few this morning afraid it's going to be tough until the weather cools off.


----------



## doublecc27

Well kansas was a blast if you have never been to the midwest you nust go seen multiple bucks in sitting had a 160 get by me and took a 140 in 10 pt with forked g2s pics to come


----------



## thorshelby

well it must be over things are awful quiet on here.we still have a few more weeks left.


----------



## gatorboy

going up with the family for new years, then it's just the guys for the last weekend.   Been a lot of deer taken this year, a few way before their time (in my opinion).


----------



## joemeadows

Well Dodge county boys im back. its been a while, took the last 2 seasons off do to lots of work and a new baby girl. but now its time for daddy to get back to the woods. I might be doing some turkey hunting with a friend this year up in dodge. I will also be intrested in joining a good lease with serious hunters that are intrested in shooting quality bucks. let me know if anybody has a open spot or knows of a small track of land thanks alot. has anybody have any turkey reports


----------



## Chadx1981

*I'm dodge*

Keep in touch if like to help


----------



## roscoe54

Glad your back Joe Iam looking to get on a lease this year to.Going up to talk to a farmer next week 165 acres he wants to lease.The way it sounds he does not want many hunters on it. 

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods word


----------



## joemeadows

roscoe let me know what you find


----------



## roscoe54

Joe it did't work out on the 165 acres still looking.


----------



## muddfoot

hey i need 2 members in a club in Dodge its 600 ac with 5 total and we  dont shot them if we ae not mounting the buck its 8 or better way outside ears


----------



## roscoe54

How close to Chauncey are you, and if you are 1,000 or less i'am interested.


----------



## muddfoot

we are over by jbird springs next to JR Grims old farms and its 600 ac 5 members


----------



## roscoe54

Trying to stay around 1,000 or less but thank you for your reply.


----------



## doublecc27

Was up there this past weekend a man it sure is wet up there everything is looking good got the protein pellets pouring to them


----------



## roscoe54

Joe did you find a lease?


----------



## L204622

Anyone been up lately how wet is it plannin on goin up next weekend. over the spring had someone come on my lease and took all my cards outta my cams and stole a tripod feeder and a office chair i had in one of the box stands anyone had any issues over the off season?


----------



## roscoe54

Talk to my neighbor today said there is a lot stealing going on around Chauncey and Eastman.


----------



## L204622

Ya i am in eastman im hopein that is all thats gone when i go up this weekend


----------



## gatorboy

This past weekend it rained all day Saturday and Friday night, last weekend and throughout this week the rains have been on & off. No issues out of season with unwanted guests but if they come around we'll know, camera's hidden at camp will give em away.  We did have someone at the end of gun season slipping in early in the morning until my cousin hit em with his green pen light, in the dark dumb fella probably thought it was a laser aimed at him.  Took off thru the woods like a madman, had to of hurt himself the way he was running through the woods in the dark....outta teach him!


----------



## L204622

Nice how wet is it up there your trails have standing water


----------



## gatorboy

it's wet enough that all of the old creekbeds that may get damp from time to time have water in em & lots of mud.  Got our tractor stuck in a small creek bed that we drive golf carts through.  The bottoms have 1-3 inches of water in them.  Calling for more rain and a cooldown this weekend & next week (lows in the 60's).  Definitely seems to be getting cooler sooner which I hope sticks around for bow.


----------



## L204622

Oh ya im goin this weekend just hope it dont rain all day


----------



## roscoe54

Anyone here of a club needing members close to Chauncey let me know.


----------



## L204622

Was a great weekend not that hot at all was good put the feeders and cams out ready to roll going back this weekend to do more mowing and cutting lanes and put the finishing touches on for bow season


----------



## gatorboy

got back Sunday night, weather's not bad just humid and the rain...WOW!   River in Abbeville is over flood stage and we've got running water where I've never seen puddles.  Lots of deer moving, several bucks already rubbed clean.  Should be a good year, has Double posted any recent pics?


----------



## doublecc27

Ol double dont have many pics right now lol having a hard time getting good pics they are killing the soybean field i have but are barely touching corn and protein feed. I think there is just so much food source right now. Biggest is a 115 in 8 pt and thats it but i know big boy is out there!!!


----------



## thorshelby

roscoe54 said:


> Anyone here of a club needing members close to Chauncey let me know.




Roscoe i seen an add in Dodge county news for 120 acres on Sopperton Highway


----------



## gatorboy

We've got a couple good bucks on camera, have a 4-5 year old cull buck we've not seen before that'll have to be thinned out but all in all there's a lot of movement we've not seen in a few years.  Rains supposed to be tapering off which will be a nice reprieve come bow, humidity has been brutal!


----------



## roscoe54

I call the number but they did not return my call. I just got back today took a chance and planted my food plots. Camera full of does and fawns no bucks. If anyone going to bow hunt take plenty of bug spray you will need it.


----------



## L204622

ya bugs were bad had pics of 6 different bucks only one real nice 8pt others were small alot of our deer were very skinny could see there ribs anyone else been seeing this its the first year they have not had corn over summer do you think this could be due to all the rain them not feeding as much or just not having corn  durring summer


----------



## roscoe54

Saw the same thing with the does with fawns. Might be do to them milking on the does.


----------



## gatorboy

all ours that we've seen are good & healthy but with all that's planted around us they really don't need the corn, but it really helps come November on when the fields are empty.


----------



## thorshelby

just got back Tuesday went up for 4 days did a lot of mowing got feeders set up and going,got stuck alot very wet and bugs are bad all day long


----------



## Ariel05

when are you all going to get your foodplots done?im doing mine next week


----------



## L204622

im gonna do mine last weekend of september already bushhoged them down


----------



## doublecc27

This past weekend checked the cams had a 10 pt from last he is prob close to 130 then another real tall old 8 pt, no monsters yet all still in velvet


----------



## L204622

headed up today after work for the weekend good luck to everyone


----------



## roscoe54

Planted Labor Day took a chance my neighbor told me not much rain. I might have to replant Chas Mar has a three way and five way mix and corn was 9 dollars a bag.


----------



## L204622

how much is the seed at chas mar? i get corn 50 a 55 gallon drum right outside of town


----------



## godeep 85

I paid less then 20 for the 40lb 5 mixed blend bag of seed.  Grew nice and the deer have been mowing it over ever since keeping it short and sweet.


----------



## L204622

at chas mar? that seems like a good deal


----------



## roscoe54

Chas Mar 478-374-1911. Tuckers in McRae might be a little cheaper most of the stores buy from them and resale it.229-868-6650. Tuckers  is cash only.


----------



## gatorboy

First weekend in the books, any stories good, bad, funny, or don't tell the wife?


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya lets here it


----------



## L204622

we seen 9 saturday mornin a couple saturday night and nothing sunday was a nice weekend tho nice weather


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone get a good buck?


----------



## Chadx1981

Pics ?


----------



## thorshelby

Roscoe I seen an add in the Dodge county classifieds for lease members in Telfair county


----------



## roscoe54

Call and was told they are trying to get  enough people to commit before they get the lease. Think I might pass on this one but thanks.


----------



## doublecc27

Seen a few does in the mornings thats about it. We are having a super slow yr with bucks on the trails cams.


----------



## Chadx1981

That is better then a big buck any day


----------



## Chadx1981

Awesome congrats to the hunter


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone interested in a plot master


----------



## L204622

thanks put it on the marketplace i put my atv plow on there and sold it in less than a week! alot better than craigslist


----------



## Chadx1981

I just got here


----------



## Chadx1981

Saw 5 amongst my scouting


----------



## Ariel05

just got back from dodge. didnt see anything. Got all my foodplots done. Now im just waiting for november.


----------



## gatorboy

Got back Tuesday, a dozen or more seen Saturday before the rains came in and washed us out.  Weather was a nice change but still hot in the afternoon.  I've got a guy out of Milan who's been doing my planting, bushhogging, etc. and is the cheapest we've found in years and has no minimum on time, just wants the work if anyone's looking for one in the area.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Any reports this week of movement?


----------



## Chadx1981

Deer loving new clearcuts! It s a matter of time I hope...


----------



## Ariel05

im heading up tomorrow till sunday. ill let you all know how it goes


----------



## Dodgehunter

Hate it's a full moon but the weather should be pretty good.


----------



## iconz23

Lots of fresh activity on scrapes and on our cams these past 10 days...  I don't think it'll take much to get them moving for Saturday!


----------



## iconz23

Grunted in a 3pt and LatEr a small 8.  Both got a pass. Did hear 10 shots this morn


----------



## Chadx1981

Good deal


----------



## Chadx1981

Who's gonna be the first one to post a buck this year???? I know someone had to get a nice one by now. I saw a couple entries in truck buck a little while back. I'm on my way now. Sounds like there moving some at my place. Should make the evening hunt. Ill check in soon.


----------



## gatorboy

was up this weekend thru monday and they've definitely started moving good in the daylight.  Several bucks passed on, had a nice 9 come out Sunday morning at 8:30 and he was buck #8 I've seen this season and he'll be going in my sons room.   Monday morning had a 5 and a 7 walk in at 7:55 to a can call which they're still walking.  Should be awesome this weekend and COLD!


----------



## Dodgehunter

Any reports so far this week?  Good weather!


----------



## doublecc27

This past weekend lot of does few small bucks, started to get some good shooters showing up on camera finally. Seems like its getting close


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice buck thanks for Shari g


----------



## iconz23

Nice Buck indeed! Thx for the reports! I'll be in the tree most of the weekend! GL boys


----------



## Dodgehunter

Lots of does on camera in the day time this week.  Had a couple eating soybeans about 615 to dark.  Still waiting.....


----------



## roscoe54

Hope the rut kicks in going up Nov. 2 for a week.

  Salvation is for all who believe in Gods word


----------



## gatorboy

Brother in law & cousin are up now, cousin shot a nice 8 last night and several big bucks brought into the processor in the last 2 days.  Guys at Joiners say the rut has started early, had a 16 point brought in yesterday weighed over 220#.  Still waiting on a picture of that horse!


----------



## roscoe54

Thanks gator.


----------



## roscoe54

Talk to guy yesterday got on his lease last week. Sent me a picture of a twelve point his son killed Saturday eighteen inch spread and to sticker points. Said it was following a doe don't have permission to post a picture.


----------



## L204622

first week or second week of november to take off to hunt what everyone think gotta figure it out?


----------



## gatorboy

I was up a week and a half ago, brother in law & cousin up this past weekend and after those 2 weeks of what's moving I'm leaving this friday & taking off half of next week if it gives you an idea of how they're behaving in SE Dodge.

First week of November would be my choice


----------



## L204622

ya went up last weekend seen some does n small buck no big bucks in daylight yet i just dont wanna screw up and go to early or to late but i was thinkin first week


----------



## Ariel05

im thinking next week is going to be the best week. I usually see most of the deer from Nov 4-10


----------



## L204622

that was my plan but i looked at the weather and it is gonna be hot do you think this will effect it i just dont want to get screwed like it did last year and pick wrong week


----------



## Ariel05

its suppose to be nice on the weekend. If you can go then I would say go this weekend. If I could go this weekend I would go.


----------



## Dodgehunter

It's been raining here for about 2 hours.  It's supposed to stop later this evening.  Should be a good weekend.


----------



## seabear2

In east dodge we all saw bucks chasing up til 10:30 this morning. One nice 8 was taken chasing hard @ 8:00. It looks like things are changing fast!


----------



## Dodgehunter

Same here I'm in sw dc and saw the first buck chasing yesterday am.


----------



## seabear2

Dodgehunter said:


> Same here I'm in sw dc and saw the first buck chasing yesterday am.



Yesterday was the first for us as well. They were at it again this morning. Another decent 8 taken chasing 2 big does. I'm waiting on my luck to change.


----------



## mossyhorn

I have been off line and have not checked in lately. We have been knocking em down on our place in Dodge Co. Starting the last days of October we killed 1-eight pt, 3-nine pointers, and 1-eleven point over a 4 day span. All bucks were following does and two were actually chasing does. This was on 400 acres so don't know if couple of does came "in" or was the cold weather got them feeling frisky. Anyway, unusual for us to have all that going on this early. Oh yeh, another eight point was killed yesterday evening.


----------



## seabear2

What part of Dodge are you in mossyhorn?


----------



## mossyhorn

We are close to gum swamp between eastman and Chauncey


----------



## mossyhorn

Here is my 9 pt but I haven't got permission to post the other bucks


----------



## seabear2

Good one!


----------



## Chadx1981

Lookin nice mossy! Congrats the hunters. Sounds like a good 400 acres. We knocked down a doe one 7 with junk and 8 pt. I don't think the biggest boys are up yet but maybe. Had a good one get away sat morning. Had a member get down at noon to find himself standing at the bottom of his tree with major chasin going on with a good buck. The hunters were unable to find the deer. They used dogs and all.  Anyhow headed up today. Hope there moving!


----------



## mossyhorn

Should be a good weekend and I think the next two weeks ought to have those toads out and about. Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Please post if ur allowdd


----------



## L204622

Headed up tonight for the week should be on


----------



## Chadx1981

I'm in Milan now. Nothing lastnight or this am so far. The better weather starts tomm


----------



## L204622

hope so good luck


----------



## seabear2

Same report from our area the last three days. Spikes, 4pts and 6pts chasing are a dime a dozen. We are not seeing many does but tons of small bucks. Will report back later.


----------



## Chadx1981

Tomm should be good


----------



## roscoe54

Got back yesterday deer were movement was good. Took a nice 9 point cull buck. Saw allot of small bucks and does, bucks are on the move looking for does. Does don't seem to be ready yet.


----------



## Dodgehunter

*Buck killed Fighting at dawn*

Heard 2 bucks fighting at day break as I sat down in stand.  This one hopped out in front of me and a small 4 or 6 pt came out too.


----------



## seabear2

Nicd bucks guys


----------



## Chadx1981

I had a buck on cam very similar last year roscoe. Anywhere close to Milan?


----------



## roscoe54

About three miles away, I believe this is the same buck I passed on about three years ago.


----------



## Chadx1981

Up Milan Chauncey highway?


----------



## roscoe54

Off 165 near Milan Eastman road.


----------



## Chadx1981

10/4 I'll keep looking in my pics.


----------



## iconz23

Didn't see a single deer this past weekend in dodge... but others did... the property next to us had 2 monsters taken this morning too! Our processor in Bleckley was also busy this weekend


----------



## Ariel05

I just got back from dodge. Was a very slow week. I only saw a doe n a button buck. My friend shot a doe n his first buck a five point. Maybe this week n next week will be good.


----------



## gatorboy

brother in law shot this 13 pt 0730 Sunday morning trailing a doe.  There's 2 stickers on the brow that are tough to see in this picture, can't get the other to load.


----------



## seabear2

Very Nice!


----------



## Ariel05

Alsom deer gatorboy


----------



## Chadx1981

Looks like Furrs flyin


----------



## gatorboy

Yeah thought 2 weeks ago they were moving but this weekend it's been all day every day....hoping to get back this coming weekend for a few days.


----------



## gatorboy

2 more Monday morning in north dodge, a big 8 and a 10 grunting like a madman with 3 does.  Still waiting on pictures but both are being mounted


----------



## roscoe54

Talk to a guy in  forestry dept. yesterday about burning some of my property. Told me the rut was on said he killed a nice 11 point.


----------



## Chadx1981

Any more updates most of my guys are slow. We are around Milan. Anyone got a report for around there. I'm hoping something exciting is still to come. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Chadx1981

There chasin around Milan. 4 bucks two does and yearling. I can't believe no shooter in the bunch. Still here!


----------



## gatorboy

won't know till this weekend when the boys get up there, will let you know.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ok I saw a good one at Barlows posted in deer hunting i believe


----------



## gatorboy

Roscoe, Dodge, & Mossy great bucks!  Mossy have a buddy up your way with 2 great bucks last week chasing in a chop.  Chad any luck your way?  Anyone heard anything from DoubleC so far?


----------



## gatorboy

these 2 were up by gum swamp last week chasing in a chop


----------



## roscoe54

Nice Buck's.


----------



## seabear2

Very Nice Bucks


----------



## Chadx1981

Any rut reports around milan


----------



## Chadx1981

Had major chase on sun morning but only little ones quiet otherwise


----------



## Ariel05

I'm heading up tomorrow. Lets see what happens.


----------



## gatorboy

A few bucks still moving around in Eastman.  My nephew turns 9 in 2 weeks and just got his first rifle.  He's hunting for the first time with his daddy had a nice doe & 6 point come out last night but he determined that he didn't have a good shot (which he was correct) and said he'd wait till the next time....pretty sure dad was more nervous then the 8 year old!


----------



## Chadx1981

Been slow around milan


----------



## Dodgehunter

Anything lately?  Weather is cooling off.  According to GON this is the time for rut in Dodge......what are y'all seeing?  I've seen them chasing here and there for 4 weeks.


----------



## roscoe54

Just got back saw three small bucks and some does. Did not see any rut activity.


  Salvation is for all who believe in Gods word


----------



## Dodgehunter

Saw several does this weekend no bucks.


----------



## gatorboy

was up for the past week and they're moving at night where we're at.  Only a few does seen the whole time in the stand, seen a few walking in at 5:45-6:00 a.m.  There was a 15 point monster brought in from Cochran on Sunday morning to Joiners.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back today saw does no bucks but it was nice to be in the woods.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Slowed up considerably for bucks that's for sure.


----------



## Ariel05

I just got back. Hunted for a week n did nt see anything. I just feel that there ain't as many deer as there was 3 or 4 years ago. Deer numbers r way down.  I hunted maybe 50 times and only saw 3 deer. Its been very frustrating.


----------



## roscoe54

Ariel sorry about your year, that is nice looking property around you. I got on a lease this year saw very little but did real good on my land. I might look to lease some property this year if you are interested let me know.


----------



## Ariel05

Thanks roscoe. I ll let u know.


----------



## gatorboy

I see all over the forum about deer #'s not being what they were years past and there's all sorts of debates as to why but I can tell you a big reason, and it's no different from some hunters here in Florida, is people shooting the first thing that walks out and often.  I was at the processor just shooting the breeze with some fella's and a gentleman (his license on his truck will remain a secret) walks up asking to pick up his meat.  He proceeds to brag how this button buck he's picking up came out early and he didn't stand a chance at 75 lbs.  Then proceeded to tell the story of earlier in the day he had 2 yearling does come out but he didn't shoot because he only had 1 bullet in his gun and was waiting for them to get inline so he could shoot both at the same time, they walked out before he realized or he'd of shot just one.  That's a problem in any state in my opinion!


----------



## roscoe54

Took two bucks nine and a eight no does. Your right gator some people don't care about next year they shoot at every deer they see. Quest they need to go back to a tag system two bucks three does.


----------



## gatorboy

couldn't agree more Roscoe, the whole idea of no does for 3 weeks in December is a joke and will accomplish little if nothing.  Add it the fact that you could shoot a doe and just say you shot it with a bow, so I default to the idea will accomplish nothing.  We've been managing the best we could for the past 6 years and I saw over 30 bucks so far, only took a 9 opening weekend.  The argument of we need to kill 12 deer to feed us during the year goes away with all the help the Federal government hands out these days to anyone who asks.


----------



## Buck-n-Does

*Camper for sale*

Greetings Dodge County and surrounding area hunters, I am looking to sale my 1999 Springdale Lite camper. Lot of new upgrades to include gas/electric 6 gal hotwater heater, water pump, roof vents and garnish, bath surround, tub and faucets. Camper roof and seams have been sealed and coated. Let me know if any of you or someone you know may be interested. Price $5700.00 I know there is a swap and sell I just thought I would ask on this thread since camper is in Dodge County currently.

Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie

Yall turkey hunten up that way?


----------



## roscoe54

Going up next week hope we have some good weather.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back Monday had a good hunt took two nice birds.


----------



## gatorboy

nice job, too much work & too little time to even get to camp to enjoy the quiet much less a hunt or 3.


----------



## L204622

Headed up this weekend to fill feeders


----------



## gatorboy

Well how's everyone's property looking?  We just bout lost one of our tracts but God is good.  Joiners processing has more space this year for anyone looking for an amazing processor & some of the best cube steak & sausage you'll ever taste (and doesn't break the bank & you get your deer back)!


----------



## roscoe54

I was up July 4  replanted some sunn hemp. Deer are eating it up, filled feeders, and mowed. Checked the camera one shooter and some small bucks.


----------



## doublecc27

I was up last weekend everything looked good checked the cams have a 8pt 110 in I let go last weekend of the season last yr he has turned into a stud I believe he is every bit of a 130 in 8pt this yr. Couple other good 10pts. I sure have a lot of bush hogging to do


----------



## Ariel05

I just got back from Dodge. I mowed all the roads, filled up feeders, cut firewood. There was a lot of tracks around the creeks. I think it might be a pretty good year. I wont be able to hunt very much in the next few years tho,The only hunting I will be able to do is around the Christmas time. I got accepted to Dental school and I start the 26 of August. I want to wish everyone a safe and successful deer season!


----------



## SwampMoss

Way to go.  Good luck.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Anyone use a good supplement or protein feed the deer seem to like and that you've seen good results with?  Not that I can manage a small farm but every now and then a good makes it a couple extra years and pays off!


----------



## L204622

Headed up today after work ready to let some arrows fly


----------



## Chadx1981

Good luck I'm no longer in dodge but I'll still be following


----------



## L204622

Any one have any luck we seen a few does and small bucks alot of fawns this year.


----------



## gatorboy

seen a few smaller bucks & does wondering at first light till 1000 then nothing till after 5:00.  I've used crunch blocks in the past from tractor supply with no success so I've not used them in a few years.  Tractor supply in Eastman had something similar on sale so I said what they hey I'll try it again....it was GONE in 5 days with no large amounts of rain to help whittle it down.  Not sure what's different with it but they love it, so I've put a few more out in corridors where I know they travel our property.  Be back Friday to see how they're moving with several cooler days now in the books.


----------



## L204622

Yea headed up friday to plant food plots should be good with rain expected monday


----------



## Ariel05

Any one have any luck in dodge ?


----------



## L204622

We been seein deer no shooters yet planted plots this weekend and havin a good rain today cooler weather is in the forecast for next weekend should get them movin


----------



## Ariel05

Sounds good. Wish I could be there, I won't be able to go till the Christmas break.


----------



## roscoe54

Planted my food plots last week also. Check my cameras saw one shooter and had two pictures of a bear Looked like it had some thing around it's neck. Still looking to join a lease close to Chauncey if someone here's about one.


----------



## doublecc27

We have seen some small bucks my brother killed a stud of a 8pt scored 130 last weekend it was just cruising through.


----------



## doublecc27

He let this buck walk last weekend of the season last yr.


----------



## L204622

nice deer i aint seen a bear in 4 years we been huntin up there but guess they are around. Congrats on the deer thats a nice one


----------



## Ariel05

That's a great deer. Congrats!


----------



## Dodgehunter

What part of the county was the bear in?  Nice buck!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Ariel, what part of Chauncey you huntin in?


----------



## roscoe54

Between Eastman and Chauncey was told there no bears in Dodge. But there is one now. Could not tell what was around his neck the picture was at night.


----------



## L204622

Probally one of those trackin collars i know they got alot of bears with them down in fl


----------



## Ariel05

Just north of chauncey


----------



## gatorboy

Great looking buck!  Haven't seen any bears in the 8 years we've been in Dodge or coyotes....till this year.  Have a pack of 3-4 moving around us so unless they come in during the season I know what I'm doing right after the season before the fawns start dropping.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Ariel I am just south of Chauncey of Jay Bird Springs road....


----------



## Ariel05

That's a good area eastmanfirefighter. Some nice woods around that area.


----------



## roscoe54

Get any rain?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Yea we got a lil bit this morning....


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Saw my first sign today. Few scrapes and rubs. Had a decent buck show up on cam this week.


----------



## roscoe54

Coming up next weekend for gun season hoping my food plots came up. Still looking to join a club close to Chauncey if someone knows of one.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Good luck Roscoe. Land around that area is hard to get because of the quality of bucks that run that area.


----------



## L204622

Headed up this weekend for gun hope weather cools down


----------



## L204622

What are you guys thinkin for rut this year? tryin to figure what days im gonna take off was thinkin 8-16th but not sure if i should go the first full week in nov. or the 2nd... what are yall doin


----------



## roscoe54

Last three years first week of Nov. been good for me.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Started getting some pics of bucks at night. They are sporadic. Nothing that is around every day. ALWAYS night pics for some reason....


----------



## Dodgehunter

*Opening weekend*

Lots of movement and starting to more bucks show up on cams.  Shot a 160lb doe in our place.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Let two spikes and a good 8 point walk yesterday. Only to have the neighbors shoot the 8 point. Smh


----------



## roscoe54

Saw ten does no bucks. Saw some nice bucks on the camera lots of scrapes.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Saw nothin this morning. Had a spike running a doe around this evening. Won't be long now.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Saw several does Sunday night.   Also several scrapes are starting to get hot.


----------



## doublecc27

Saw deer every sit but nothing bigger than a spike. In the mornings didnt see movement till about 930 am or so.


----------



## iconz23

We saw 9 does and 2 small bucks this past weekend... (2 of us in 2 sits each)  

We've got more rubs and scrapes this year than the past 5 years combined!


----------



## roscoe54

Are the deer in rut yet?


----------



## roll tide

I saw 9 different bucks from Friday evening till this morning and not 1 single doe...strange


----------



## iconz23

Not  rutting yet...  We've only gotten a couple bucks in at our processing shop that have been swollen and/or dark tarsals... And only a few reports of small bucks seen pushing does...


----------



## roscoe54

iconz23 said:


> not  rutting yet...  We've only gotten a couple bucks in at our processing shop that have been swollen and/or dark tarsals... And only a few reports of small bucks seen pushing does...



   barlows?


----------



## Dodgehunter

No rutting evidence here yet.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Only small bucks pushing does and grunting up a storm. Does aint even thinking about being interested....


----------



## doublecc27

What processor does everyone use? I have used barlows was thinking about trying joiners


----------



## Ariel05

I use barlows


----------



## Adamsx5

Joiners....you won't regret it.


----------



## doublecc27

Barlows sausage is best i have ever ate but saying that i know he screws me on my amount i get back and what i actually pay for. Think im going to try joiners and just get sausage from barlows


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I use b&b. (Earl Boutwell)


----------



## doublecc27

Grossed 135in weighed 196. He was cruising with another 6pt


----------



## L204622

Dam nice they chasin yet tryin to figure if im takin next week off or the week after


----------



## doublecc27

Mine was with a small 6pt at 940 am. We killed another 8pt this am scored 129in 8pt with a small buck also


----------



## Ariel05

Great deer double c!


----------



## gatorboy

doublecc27 said:


> What processor does everyone use? I have used barlows was thinking about trying joiners



We've only used Billy Joiners and after 10 years no way we'd change even if it was half the price. You mentioned sausage, Joiners sausage is as good as I've ever had, cube steak is the only my wife will eat, and no way you can beat the price (unless they're setting meat to the side for themselves as I've heard some do).  We kill deer in Florida, quarter it, & take it to Billy's. He's just that good!


----------



## iconz23

roscoe54 said:


> barlows?



The Harvest...


----------



## iconz23

Awesome DBL C!! Congrats!!


----------



## doublecc27

I took that one to joiners seems like great people


----------



## joesouth44

Try Harrells meat processing.  I gave the new processer in Dodge county a chance and was inpressed,the price and knowing his cuts of meat and sausage were the best, just down the road from Joiners and saved some money too.


----------



## roll tide

Whats the story on the deer chasing? It should be ON this week!


----------



## L204622

headed up monday morning for a week hope its about that time!


----------



## roscoe54

Got back today saw some chasing took a nice ten point. Need some rain on the food plots.


----------



## Ariel05

Congrats on a great deer roscoe!


----------



## L204622

They chasin yet black hocks?


----------



## roscoe54

The ten was with a eight point his hocks were not black. Saw a nice eight on my property chasing a doe his were black. Killed the ten on friends property 20 miles from mind. Should get real good next two weeks. Ariel have you been up.


----------



## Ariel05

No I haven't been up, my dad is suppose to be up in the next few days. I won't be able to go till christmas


----------



## iconz23

Congrats roscoe! 

We havent seen any chasing yet. Heard 23 shots this morning though... It'll be in full swing in abt 7-10 days.

I took this one last sunday eve... Had my son with me, it was his 2nd hunt and the first deer he's seen! Came to a short grunt sequence...


----------



## roscoe54

Nice buck iconz that's a happy young man.


----------



## Ariel05

Nice buck iconz


----------



## Dodgehunter

*8 Killed Sunday AM*

This 8 had not been seen all year on the property but showed up all night before I took him on Sunday morning at 7:15 chasing a hot doe hard for about 20 minutes until he presented a shot at 140 yds.


----------



## roscoe54

Good buck dodgehunter , looks like the rut maybe kicking in.


----------



## roll tide

I`ve hunted hard for the last 5 days and haven`t seen a single deer chasing. Saw a good many does and not a buck behind any of them. For 3 years in a row I`ve killed a mature deer chasing hard on Nov. 14th so we shall see. I hunt just outside of Rhine BTW.


----------



## Dodgehunter

Been a lil warmer the last few days.  With the front moving in tomorrow this weekend should be great considering too that we are 7 -10 days after full moon.


----------



## iconz23

Thx roscoe n Ariele! . . 

We've gotten 3 bucks in at the shop in the last 2 days that had hocks srarting to darken and necks starting to swell.... Also saw a lil 5 pt pushing 3 small does around yesterday eve.


----------



## roll tide

Wide open outside of Rhine this morning!


----------



## roscoe54

Anybody hunting been quiet on here?


----------



## Ariel05

Anybody see anything ?


----------



## Ariel05

My semester finishes in 3 weeks, then I finally get a chance to go hunting. I can't waite...


----------



## Dodgehunter

Nothing this morning. Going again in the morning the movement has to pick up.


----------



## L204622

Goin up this weekend we have had a slow year this year compared to the last few years. hopefully my luck will change soon


----------



## roscoe54

Good luck going up for Christmas.


----------



## iconz23

We've sat the past 3 weekends... Seen 5 deer total... 3 weekends ago, i grunted in the biggest buck i've ever seen on the hoof! He never gav me a shot!!! Been after him since, but no luck yet.  Things have slowed a fair bit at the shop too.  This one was taken in dodge last week.


----------



## spydermon

^ wasn't that one taken by the dnr?  heard it was killed at night while hog hunting..on someone elses land


----------



## roscoe54

Well hope everyone had a good year. I took a nice ten and eight point let the does walk. Hoping turkey season will be just as good.


   Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word


----------



## DodgeBuckandBass

*Theives*

Guys,  I am new to the forum.  I do most of my hunting and fishing in Dodge county.  I wanted to make you all aware of some theft going on.  I have a nice 5th wheel camper on some land that I own that got broken into and vandalized sometime over the last couple of weeks a long with a lot of stolen items. This was reported to the police but we do not have any leads as of now.  Be on the lookout.


----------



## roscoe54

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to here about the break in, what part of the county. 


  Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word


----------



## DodgeBuckandBass

We are over close to Empire off of Roddy Hwy.


----------



## rance56

Any of you guys lease from a lady named linda


----------



## DodgeBuckandBass

We lease from Rayonier and own some.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back yesterday weather wasn't great. Looks like the turkeys just starting to crank up I was able to take a nice gobbler 11 inch beard.

   Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

Well boys it's been 4 years since I've had a lease in georgia.  I just picked up 305 acre in dodge county with my dad and brother inlaw. I love this area . Can't wait to get back in the woods.. we are hunting up towards the Pulaski County line.


----------



## joemeadows

Does anybody know of a hunting camper near dodge county for sale. . Must have cold a/c


----------



## roscoe54

Welcome back JOE. If your on face book go to Eastman swap and shop you might find something there also you can place a ad in the Dodge county paper good luck.


----------



## fordblue89

spydermon said:


> ^ wasn't that one taken by the dnr?  heard it was killed at night while hog hunting..on someone elses land


 This may be a little late but just clear stuff up that deer was killed legal by me. It's funny how someone can kill the biggest deer of there life and people can't just be proud for em. Yes some people started rumors and even called dnr. The evidence doesn't lie. Just wanted clear my name up.


----------



## thorshelby

*looking for land to lease*

I was just notified that my lease I have had for 25 years is not going to be renewed this year . The owner is going to burn the 500 acre property and then clear it for farming . I'm in great need of 400 to 800 acres of highway 87 near Eastman in Dodge county or nearby this area as I own a house and 65 acres on Old Daniels Church Road. You can e-mail me at crbooth52@bellsouth.net or call 561-758-1194 Thanks


----------



## mossyhorn

Plum creek and rayonier have posted the new available tracts for this year. Shopper's guide is a several county want ad type weekly paper for the camper. Good luck all!


----------



## joemeadows

I've always used a thermo cell and it did not seem to affect the deer.
what is you opinion on how it affects deer?


----------



## Dodgehunter

Never affected deer with me...obviously playing the wind right helps.


----------



## gatorboy

Well other then water logged how's everyone looking a week out from the season?  We went up to find property looking great, camera's with great looking buck from years of letting the little ones walk, and the campers were all broke into by a local.  He or she was nice enough to break down doors or windows but nonetheless was where he shouldn't be.  Camera's are out heavy now!


----------



## roscoe54

Sorry to hear about the campers being broken into. I have some good neighbors that keep and eye out for me but you never know. Last time I was up had some nice bucks on the game camera. I will plant the food plots in two weeks.


----------



## iconz23

Like most, we're gearing up for another year!... We've staggerd the planting of our plots this year... Planted half about 2 weeks ago and the other half 2 days ago.  I've got 4 cams out and have had 2 out for a while now.  Nothin huge has shown up yet, but heres some of what i've gotten so far:



Hoping to catch some of the cooler weather thats moving across the country right now!


----------



## gatorboy

Couple from July & August


----------



## Dodgehunter

Anyone had any luck bow or muzzleloader hunting in Dodge?


----------



## iconz23

We saw a ton during bow and ML.... Only one doe taken... Rest were either too small or out of range.....

I got this boy Sunday Morning... My biggest yet!!


----------



## gatorboy

Great looking buck!   I've got one similar to that on camera, hope he's still walking around my area.   The cold weather this weekend had them up and walking all day.


----------



## doublecc27

Great buck.. we have seen a bunch of small ones but not the big boys yet.


----------



## roscoe54

Took a nice eight point Saturday had a small buck walk across my food plot. Ten minutes later a coyote was running 60 yards in to a thicket. Few minutes later buck ran up from the thicket 30 yard shot. Try to add picture keeps telling there is a security token problem?


----------



## iconz23

Congrats Roscoe!!!... I couldn't add one either, had to upload to photobucket first... Even then, it wouldn't embed the image like it let me on the LFTT or deer hunting forums...


----------



## Dodgehunter

Heard a lot of shots Saturday AM.  Waiting on this weather to cool off.


----------



## doublecc27

http://rs65.pbsrc.com/albums/h233/B...0_091408_zpsdrqa4cb9.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip I shot this one fri am chasing does.


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice one


----------



## Dodgehunter

Nice.


----------



## Chadx1981

When is the rut around Dublin?


----------



## Chadx1981

anybody got big bucks on cam?


----------



## L204622

we had a few during bow season


----------



## gatorboy

Nice bucks fella's!  Got hot and very few deer seen.  Next week a front's coming thru and will get them moving again...hopefully!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

They ain't stopped moving.  They just moving at night. Alot of big bucks killed last week. Rut is in full swing in our area. Necks swelled, chasing does, fighting.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I had 6 does and a one horned buck come in this evening and stay 40 mins muching on acorns and yellow acorns.


----------



## doublecc27

i have a few really good ones on camera... my brother missed a 140 in 9pt sunday am with 2 does


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Our bucks are sporadic as all get out right now. We have some we have never seen and some that come and go. Wish we could get some cool weather because that sweating and skeeter fighting has done gotten old....


----------



## Dodgehunter

Same here no day time pics of mature bucks but have pics of them right behind does.


----------



## doublecc27

The buck i killed on friday, i had him on camera both mornings and afternoons on wed and thur so he was asking for trouble. This is also the same spot that my brother missed the big 9pt at. So there must be a hot doe or two in there. Our other property 5 miles down the road nothing but lil 2 yr old bucks moving.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

It is hot in Chauncey this evening and still as a mouse.


----------



## roll tide

Small bucks bumping does just outside of Rhine this morning.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Small bucks been chasing does since bow season down here in Chauncey. Ain't seen anything at all this morning. The rut has pushed so many deer outta here. Smh.&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Ariel05

any one have any luck lately?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Nothing but does and scrub bucks lurking. Deer have been moving mid day...


----------



## gatorboy

Cold mornings this past weekend saw deer every sitting but nothing bigger then a 2 year old 7 point, evenings were 50/50.


----------



## iconz23

Its starting to pick up just north of eastman.. I saw 4 does this past friday eve, 5 bucks (biggest was a small basket 8pt), and 2 does sat morn. 1 deer in the thick behind me on sunday morn, and my pa in law saw one doe sunday morn. Counted 12 shots total during those hunts.

At the processor, theres been very little sign or talk of chasing yet.... And none from big bucks... My guess is after the rain tomorrow and thursday morn, itll be on.... So much so that ive took off thursday eve!


----------



## Dodgehunter

Kinda slow today saw 2 does at day break and nothing else.  Suppose to get better according to game activity charts the next couple days.  Anybody seeing chasing?


----------



## roll tide

Been a strange rut for me this year. Usually start seeing breeding scrapes around 1st of October and by this time they quit checking them because they were too busy running does. just started seeing a bunch of scrapes in the last week and seeing the older bucks on camera. Happens every few years for some reason or another.


----------



## L204622

Headed up tomorrow anyone been seein anythin has been slow for us this year


----------



## Dodgehunter

Seeing a lot of does but no chasing or mature bucks in the daylight for us on the sw end of Dodge.


----------



## mossyhorn

I killed a nice 10 pt on nov 14 but it has been tough season with hot and rainy weather this year. I waited until the weather was as good as it has been and the wind was good to hunt the stand that had some good buck sign around it and the buck came through early that cool morning and I made a good shot. Now I have not seen alot of the so called rut this year and the bucks and does have pretty much just been not been interested in fooling with each other. Maybe I missed it or maybe it was done mostly at night but I have not see much of anything. Now weather is back on the warm side and full moon so we will see how the rest of November and early December has to offer. Good luck to y'all and I am thankful for my buck and hoping to cross paths with his daddy in the next couple weeks, Ted


----------



## mossyhorn

By the way, here is picture of my buck sorry for not posting sooner, ted


----------



## Chadx1981

Fine buck


----------



## L204622

Any one know of any property for lease next year looking to get some more land let me know. thanks


----------



## roscoe54

This must have been a bad year not many post this year. Other than the weather I had a good year took two bucks.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Was a rough season. Most rutting was done during muzzleloader first week of rifle season in that cold streak. Went stale after that....at least around my parts


----------



## L204622

Anyone know of any land for lease in dodge county?


----------



## Chadx1981

*L42*

Are u looking to join a lease or for some land to lease?


----------



## L204622

land to lease would prefer already got 200 acres lookin for more


----------



## Chadx1981

Where abouts in dodge are you?


----------



## L204622

right now in eastman area north east side of town


----------



## roscoe54

Try putting a ad in Dodge and Telfair newspaper its help me before. Just make sure the person owns the land be careful with sub leasers.


----------



## Barebowyer

11/9-11/24 is when it was on out there on my lease in Dodge!  How many folks you got involved in your lease request?


----------



## Chadx1981

Just fishing around, but would anyone be interested in joining a lease for the fall on the telfair/dodge county line. Mulitple tracts to make up the lease. This would be a big buck lease. For more info text me 3524276186. Thanks.


----------



## doublecc27

How much land do you have and how many people you looking for?


----------



## Chadx1981

It's club. Around 1000-1400 acres give or take. Fishing at the moment. Not sure if we need guys or not. But if ur interested I will put u in on the interested section. It depends we are tying to find out what's available etc.


----------



## roscoe54

How's the fishing?


----------



## Chadx1981

Oh it's great. Lol I'm fishing for leads. But it does have some monster catfish.


----------



## roscoe54

Good luck thought you left county?


----------



## Chadx1981

I did but I'm back


----------



## roscoe54

No place like home.


----------



## doublecc27

we have a private land in dodge that we have had for 12 years,  but the owner is not in good shape so the land will go to the kids..lets just say we are very uneasy about that!! so never can hurt to start having a plan b


----------



## roscoe54

That's the down side when you lease land. Looking back I spent a lot of money leasing. Glad I bought land as long as I pay my taxes I can't get kick off. God has blessed me. Robbie Massingill  leases all of Stuckey timber lands if you need his number let me know.


----------



## doublecc27

Yea man send it to me if you don't mind


----------



## Chadx1981

I wouldn't mind it myself


----------



## roscoe54

His work number 478-374-4449


----------



## Chadx1981

Do u know if he works Saturday's roscoe?


----------



## joemeadows

Does anybody know a steve williams in dodge county? 
Looking to get ahold of him. Any info would be greatly  appreciated


----------



## joemeadows

Looking for 300 or 400 acres in dodge county


----------



## Chadx1981

Me too


----------



## L204622

Headed up tomorrow to do some work and fill feeders


----------



## Chadx1981

Have fun be safe share any pics of deer u get !


----------



## L204622

Dont have cams out yet gonna put some out this weekend


----------



## joemeadows

Still looking for 400-600 acres


----------



## joemeadows

Anybody know of any land for lease in dodge or surrounding  counties


----------



## joemeadows

Thank you jesus. We just locked a 350 acre tract on the gum swamp. Its gonna be a great season


----------



## roscoe54

Glad you found some land Joe it's no easy in Dodge.

  Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows

Thanks roscoe. I have about 20 contacts for land in dodge county. There is never anything available. I have a 305 acre trac available for 3000 no turkey rights. Located in greston.


----------



## joemeadows

Anybody hunt over near chester


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Joe, I am looking for some land that me and my 6 yr old lil girl can hunt. I will take her a good bit on the weekends to hunt out of a ground blind. When goose and duck season start I stop deer hunting so I wont be hunting deer that much. If you know of anything let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Greston*

Where is Greston?


----------



## chobrown

Its about 5 miles north of Eastman.


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone looking for a lease? Big bucks!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I have already tried and you shot me down....


----------



## Chadx1981

I know Eastman firefighter and I appologize but we don't want locals because of many reasons. We are all hours and hours away and it's just not fair.


----------



## Chadx1981

We are still looking if any one 2.5 hours plus or so give or take a few.


----------



## Chadx1981

Plus in the past we have had bad luck and can only learn from mistakes. In the past when there was locals they hunted the place all week and brought there friends and shot what they wanted left a bad taste ....just the facts


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Fact of the matter is that not everyone is the same and you shouldn't judge me by what other people have done to you because I didn't do it. I am not some kind of person like that. I work for the federal government  (at Robins ) so I have to have a clean background. I am a Captain in one of the fire depts in Dodge County, and I am the American Red Cross leader for Dodge, Bleckley, and Pulaski counties so I would say that I was different. I understand you guys having a sour taste but just understand my friend that everyone is not the same. I wouldnt hunt much once duck season came in as I travel all over hunting them. I was mainly wanting a place that I could have my lil girl sit with me in the evenings to hunt. Take care brother....


----------



## Chadx1981

I'll share that with the lease master.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Anybody cruising this thread I wanted to ask if they have any openings on land in Dodge County. I am looking for me and my lil girl somewhere to hunt. We don't shoot small deer nor do we kill more than about 2 does a year. I am an avid duck hunter so when goose/duck season comes in you guys wont see me much. Thanks....


----------



## roscoe54

You could put a ad in Dodge county news. I have received calls doing it. Good luck.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Roscoe, I could do that and I know the owners well. Chuck paved the way for me as a fireman snd I fought many a fire with him. Im sure I could just find some land but I want to find some with like minds so I am sure I won't go that route. I have had 200 acres in what some people say are "some of the best land in the county". I saw a ton of deer there every year and I have been able to teach my lil girl to be patient for the big bucks and enjoy the woods. I gave that land up this year because I got tired of trying to manage and the neighbors shooting everything.  Another reason is because I am real funny about riding around in the woods during hunting season and the landowner would ride around while you were hunting or his mexicans would be in there raking straw all turkey season. Last season he needed some money so he came in and cut the timber during the rut and that did me in. My lil girl begged me not to leave the land but they wanted $3000 for right at 200 acres and it wasn't feasible as the deer only passed through there. They had no reason to stay because it was all pines. Doesn't appear me and daddy's baby will have anywhere to deer hunt this year.Thanks my friend


----------



## roscoe54

Eastman saw this ad craigslist Tampa call Lee hunting lease Chauncey GA. 229-332-0111


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Thanks Roscoe, will talk with them tomorrow.  Thanks for the heads up my friend!


----------



## roscoe54

Eastman Dodge lease 800 dollars 478-697-2592 you can go to the GON marketplace and view it.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I got him finally Roscoe.  I am familiar with where the land is at and I like that they don't allow people to ride on the property during deer season. I also like that they do not shoot small deer. I am going to look at the land tomorrow.  Will let you know....Thanks again!


----------



## Chadx1981

Glad u found something u like firefighter


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

We will see. Supposed to meet him in the morning at 830. I am impressed right now because we have like thoughts on not shooting small deer and very strict rules about riding around the land during deer season. I told him i will only hunt the first part of the season that I am a duck/goose hunter and he said he can understand that. I just hope that they hold true to letting bucks walk so they can grow!


----------



## Chadx1981

No riding during season is a great rule. Small bucks look big when sitting a long time and not seeing any lol. Hope it works out bud.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

It did work out. I was very pleased with the way that he has. Great property with deer tracks everywhere.  314 acres with a major creek running through it surrounded by fields of planted crops. He has the roads clean and has planted food plots for the summer and will plant winter ones. He also has insurance on the property in case something happens. And the land I have had in Chauncey the last 4 years was nothing to see 5-7 deer at a time. As long as you don't shoot them they will keep adding up. Roscoe, please let me know when you are in Eastman and let's meet for a meal. You seem like a really great person that I would like to keep in touch with. And if you ever get in a tight spot here in Dodge County let me know and we can proly take care of it... (as long as it ain't DUI or Murder)


----------



## 01Foreman400

EastmanFireFighter said:


> It did work out. I was very pleased with the way that he has. Great property with deer tracks everywhere.  314 acres with a major creek running through it surrounded by fields of planted crops. He has the roads clean and has planted food plots for the summer and will plant winter ones. He also has insurance on the property in case something happens. And the land I have had in Chauncey the last 4 years was nothing to see 5-7 deer at a time. As long as you don't shoot them they will keep adding up. Roscoe, please let me know when you are in Eastman and let's meet for a meal. You seem like a really great person that I would like to keep in touch with. And if you ever get in a tight spot here in Dodge County let me know and we can proly take care of it... (as long as it ain't DUI or Murder)



That's awesome!  Keep us posted this fall.


----------



## Chadx1981

Glad it worked out firefighter! How many guys total? Sounds like a nice place!


----------



## roscoe54

Glad to help you out.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

5 total. I am the only local guy. One guy that that is in it is like me and will only hunt when duck/goose season isnt in. It is definitely a nice place. Been knowing guys that has hunted the area for years and they usually killed good ones every year. I didn't know if it was going to turn out well going in but when he pulled up with the same truck as I have I knew we were going to have common interests. Roscoe, just in case you need something my number is 478-231-2891.


----------



## Chadx1981

Anyone got some trail cam pics they wanna share?


----------



## RootConservative

*Dodge, Telfair, Wilcox Processor*

Now that Barlow Deer Processing is out of business who do you recommend.  I know I will not be using Joiner since he charges a premium for Florida hunters (extra $45 if you have a Florida license plate).  Also anyone left that process wild hog?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Hey man, I am a local and I have always used Earl Boutwell with B&B processing. He has a good bit of Fla guys that come there from what I see when I am there.


----------



## doublecc27

what barlows went out of business??? he has the best sausage...... i use joiner for burger and cube and im from FL and have no complaints.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

B&B will take a hog.


----------



## doublecc27

I used b&b about 8 years ago for one season and his burger was awful at the time, after eating it the roof of your mouth was like wax.  I have been using joiners for a few season and have been happy. his sausage is not good tho. To me nothing compared to the smoked jalpeno and cheese from barlows.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I can't speak on B&B's burgers as I always have Earl make me jalapeño and cheese sausage. Sounds to me like you will have a problem no matter who you use.  Just like a FLA gator fan! (Pun intended)


----------



## doublecc27

haha id be bitter too if i was a dawg


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

No reason to be bitter. We could have the worst season ever and still would be better than supporting a bunch of thugs


----------



## doublecc27

we all have thugs on every team with double degit arrest only difference is ours actually wins championships then goes to jail.. yalls just skips straight to jail!!!


----------



## doublecc27

Pics from the past few weeks


----------



## shdw633

*Roscoe54....please shot me a pm*

I would like to talk to you about getting seeds for this falls foodplots and can't seem to be able to PM you.  Shoot me a PM if you would or send me an email.  Thanks!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice bucks double cc u got an awesome spot good luck to u


----------



## roscoe54

For those wanting to buy fall seed Cindy Doodie has a feed store in Milan oats 43 dollar 55 gallon drum  229-315-9305. And Tuckers seed in McRae has crimson clover 45 dollars 50 pound bag.


----------



## gatorboy

UCF21College said:


> Now that Barlow Deer Processing is out of business who do you recommend.  I know I will not be using Joiner since he charges a premium for Florida hunters (extra $45 if you have a Florida license plate).  Also anyone left that process wild hog?



Not sure where you read that on his price sheet but we've been using Joiners for 8 years and couldn't be happier.  Any deer we take in central Florida are quartered & taken to Joiners.

Couldn't meet nicer more honest people!


----------



## doublecc27

Joiners burger and cube steak is great!!! He is honest in the amount of meat you get back too.


----------



## Adamsx5

Weather report from Eastman?  Storm impact??  Heading up to the lease for the long weekend to do some work.  Looks like the weather will be nice once the storm passes.  Will it be too wet to do any work though?  Mainly going to be doing some tractor work.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

We been out all day with trees down all around the county. Wasn't that rough at all. We did get a pile of rain. A good soaking rain...


----------



## Adamsx5

It was a beautiful weekend.  Got a lot of work done on the property.  I was surprised it was not wet at all.  Heck...it was still quite dusty.  Guess that shows how dry it was and more rain is needed.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

3.5 " of rain and close to 6" near Chauncey and there wasn't even a puddle in the creek. Was crazy dry around here...


----------



## L204622

Ready for this weekend!


----------



## roscoe54

Good luck


----------



## RootConservative

*Wind Direction*

What is the predominant wind direction for Dodge County for the months September - January?  There are several websites for example, http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/climate/windrose.html the closest city is Macon and if you look at the graphs it doesn't look consistent.  I know geographically in North America the winds in winter tend to be from the NW and in the summer tend to be from the SW from the Gulf of Mexico.  My own observations are that the stronger the wind the more consistent the direction will be.  I looked back at some of the logs I have kept over the years and I think it's because the Jet stream shifts sometime in October and the cold fronts start to come.  Normally the wind is from the NW while the front moves in and then after a couple of days it shifts to the east.  But I have learned to never trust an east wind to be consistent.  Just curious to what the members that check the Dodge forum think?  Thanks for your help.

Go Gators


----------



## roscoe54

Must not be a good year no ones been on here?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Been dry Roscoe and muggy. I don't know of anyone that is really huntin yet. A guy I know said he killed a doe last week that had two babies in her already. Two other ppl were there to confirm or I wouldn't have believed it. Beats all I have ever seen for it to be bred this early.


----------



## roscoe54

In South Florida you see it. That's one reason are state is divided into different regions. Look like like I might have to replant my food plots if it's that dry.


----------

